# Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 3D Starter Pack Info - April 2010



## Augerhandle

I sent an email to Mitsu Customer Service in regards to DLP-Link compatibility, and got the following reply.

In adition to clarifying some questions, it seems they will have a Starter Pack available with the 3D adapter, along with *2 pairs of glasses, an emitter, and a Disney "showcase" disc.*


See numbers 10 and 11 below.



> Quote:
> Thank you for contacting Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc. We are pleased to be able to assist our customers via our website. Here is the information that you have requested:
> 
> 
> *1. What is 3D TV?*
> Currently, there is no industry standard for the definition of 3D TV. CEA has formed a working group to draft the definition and
> Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America (MDEA) is a member of this subgroup. Currently the industry is using 3DTV as a generic
> term for a display technology that lets home viewers experience TV programs, movies, games, and other video content in a 3D
> stereoscopic effect using active shutter glasses.
> *2. How is the new 3D TV technology different from older 3D?*
> Prior to 2010, there have been 3D DVD titles that have come to market that use anaglyph glasses, which use lenses tinted red
> and cyan (or other colors) which are used to combine two false-color images. The result seen by the viewer is discolored and
> usually lower-resolution than the new method.
> The principal improvement of today's 3D technology is the use of active shutter and passive eyewear which are high contrast
> and provide for better higher video resolution experience. Today's 3DTVs also have technology that enables 3D images to be
> rendered on screen as intended by the studio broadcaster.
> *3. How is 3D TV different from 3D in the theater?*
> 3DTV is a large screen, immersive experience. Many consumers have experienced 3D feature films at 3D movie theaters. The
> DLP technology used in over 95% of 3D cinemas is the same core technology used in Mitsubishi 3D-Ready and Mitsubishi 3D
> TVs! In theaters, passive polarized 3D glasses are mainly used to view 3D movies. Most present day 3DTVs utilize active
> shutter glasses. Smaller screen sizes may present other issues relative to viewing 3D in the home, such as relatively narrow
> viewing distance range.
> *4. Can everyone see 3D?*
> No. Between 5 percent and 10 percent of Americans suffer from stereo blindness, according to the College of Optometrists in
> Vision Development. They often have good depth perception, which relies on more than just stereopsis, but cannot perceive the
> depth dimension of 3D video presentations. Some stereo-blind viewers can watch 3D material with no problem as long as they
> wear glasses; it simply appears as 2D to them.
> *5. Does everyone watching programming on a 3D TV need to wear 3D glasses?*
> Yes. Everyone watching programming on a 3D TV must wear 3D glasses to properly see the 3D effect. Without 3D glasses, the
> image on the screen will appear doubled, distorted, and unwatchable. Currently, a technology does not exist which allows a
> single TV to display both 2D and 3D content simultaneously without 3D glasses.
> *6. Do I need a new Blu-ray player, cable box, game console, or AV receiver?*
> With one exception the answer for Blu-ray players is "yes." No Blu-ray player maker has announced an upgrade to existing 2009
> or earlier Blu-ray players to work with Blu-ray 3D movies, so a new 3D Blu-ray player will be required to watch 3D BD movies.
> The Sony Playstation 3 is an exception. Sony has announced that its PS3 game console will receive two separate firmware
> upgrades--one for gaming and another to allow display of 3D Blu-rays--in June 2010. Previously there was some confusion
> about whether the Blu-ray capability of the console would in fact be full HD resolution as seen through newer standalone Blu-ray
> players, however Sony has announced that it will, despite the fact that the PS3 is not HDMI 1.4-certified (question 10). In
> addition, a question was posed of the console's 3D capability only working with Sony TVs. Sony replied that the PS3 would work
> in 3D with any 3D-compatible TV.
> With regard to the Xbox 360 and the Wii, neither Microsoft nor Nintendo has outlined its plans for 3D gaming.
> DirecTV has announced that its lower-resolution 3D system will require only a free software update to the company's current HD
> boxes. These Set-Top Boxes (STBs) will pass-through the 3D encoded content as either side by side or top/bottom format. In
> the case of DirecTV, the current HD STBs are HDMI 1.3 and as a result, DirecTV has developed its signaling protocol (via
> EDID) to communicate with 3DTVs and confirm the TV is 3D prior to making 3D channels visible on the program guide.
> *7. Can I use my existing HDMI cables?*
> At this point, it appears you can. The best information we have obtained, indicates that most current HDMI cables will work fine
> with the new 3D formats. One caveat is that HDMI cables (over three feet) might potentially have issues. Category 2 high speed
> type cables which have been available for several years, are recommended.
> *8. What 3D movies will be available for home viewing this year? 3D TV channels? 3D games?*
> Blu-ray movies announced this year in full-HD 3D include "Monsters vs. Aliens," "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs," "Disney's
> A Christmas Carol," "Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs," and all three "Shrek" movies. Additional 3D movies will be announced
> soon, among them the first non-animated titles. If you're curious about "Avatar," for example, latest word is that the 3D version
> won't come out in 2010.
> Comcast, Time Warner and Cox Communications will broadcast the Masters tournament in 3D for 2 hours per day in select
> markets.
> DirecTV will be the first TV provider with 3D content, announcing three 3D channels of its own (one on-demand channel, one
> pay channel, and one free channel). ESPN has noted that they will broadcast 85 events over the course of the year starting
> June 2010 with the first game of the 2010 World Cup.
> With the help of gear like the Nvidia 3D kit, PCs have been able to deliver 3D games, many converted from 2D versions, for the
> last few years to some compatible TVs and monitors. However, no console games specifically designed to work with the new 3D
> TVs have been announced, aside from Avatar: The Game. We expect 3D versions of existing games to be announced this year,
> perhaps with an "upgrade path" allowing existing owners to not have to repurchase the game at full price, but nothing's been
> officially announced yet.
> *9. Do the NVIDIA glasses work with a PS3, or 3D BD players?*
> No, the NVIDIA glasses currently are not compatible. The NVIDIA glasses are designed to specifically work with a PC based
> playback system for games or BD movies. We have not heard of any changes to this.
> *10. I have a 2007 - 2009 Mitsubishi 3D Ready TV. How do I get to watch 3D on these TVs?*
> 3D Gaming solutions using PCs have been in the market for several years. NVIDIA has promoted drivers, games and their
> glasses in order to enable consumers to play PC based games in 3D. NVIDIA has also announced plans to provide drivers to
> enable PCs with BD playback to also decode 3D BD movies and games.
> In order to enjoy 3D movies, 3D games, and 3D broadcast content on 2007-2009 3D Ready Mitsubishi TVs, consumers can
> purchase the new Mitsubishi 3D Starter pack that includes the 3D Adapter (Model 3DC-1000), two pair of glasses, emitter, and a
> Disney showcase disc.
> *11. I have a Mitsubishi 3D Ready TV, is it compatible to DLP Link glasses?*
> Yes, all Mitsubishi 3D Ready TVs are compatible with DLP Link glasses. In addition, these TVs have a VESA jack for an
> external synchronization emitter for non DLP Link glasses. This provides the user with maximum flexibility and choices of
> glasses.
> *12. Are all 3D active shutter glasses compatible with each other?*
> For active shutter glasses, the industry has not settled on a common protocol format. Therefore, consumers that have 3D
> glasses from Samsung, Panasonic, Sony will not interoperate. As a consumer if you want to watch a 3D event on your friend's
> Samsung TV, and only have Panasonic glasses, you will not be able to see 3D. CEA as well as many eyewear manufacturers
> are working to define a common protocol standard to eliminate this issue. XPAND has publicly announced eyewear that will
> interoperate with multiple vendors' 3DTV products available in June.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> MDEA


----------



## taz291819

Very nice. Depending on the cost of the starter pack, I may pick it up. If it's ~$300, I'll just stick with the converter only, unless they plan on using X103s are their IR glasses.


----------



## rgd18

I am unclear from the Mitsu CS response about the NVIDIA glasses. I know that they only work presently if used with a computer that has an NVIDIA 3D card. I also know that 3D BD players and other sources will need to convert the signal to the "checkerboard" format for compatibility with the Mitsu DLP TV, hence the 3DC-1000.


Does this mean that the NVIDIA glasses and emitter will not work with a Mitsu DLP without the 3DC-1000 converter or NOT AT ALL?? I have a Sony BDP - S570and am waiting for the promised 3D firmware upgrade, due in July. In the interim, I have purchased the NVIDIA 3D GeForce Vision kit (which includes an emitter and stereographic shutter glasses) and separately, an extra pair of glasses. Was that a mistake or will the converter make them compatible?


Thanks to anyone who can help me with the answer!


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18485612
> 
> 
> I am unclear from the Mitsu CS response about the NVIDIA glasses. I know that they only work presently if used with a computer that has an NVIDIA 3D card. I also know that 3D BD players and other sources will need to convert the signal to the "checkerboard" format for compatibility with the Mitsu DLP TV, hence the 3DC-1000.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the NVIDIA glasses and emitter will not work with a Mitsu DLP without the 3DC-1000 converter or NOT AT ALL?? I have a Sony BDP - S570and am waiting for the promised 3D firmware upgrade, due in July. In the interim, I have purchased the NVIDIA 3D GeForce Vision kit (which includes an emitter and stereographic shutter glasses) and separately, an extra pair of glasses. Was that a mistake or will the converter make them compatible?
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me with the answer!



According to those who know at NVIDIA & Mitsubushi, NVIDIA 3D Vision will only work with a PC source; the emitter depends on communication with the driver running on the PC. The Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 is an adapter for converting the incoming 3D signal to a format (checkerboard) the display will understand; it does not affect how the emitter functions.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18486224
> 
> 
> According to those who know at NVIDIA & Mitsubushi, NVIDIA 3D Vision will only work with a PC source; the emitter depends on communication with the driver running on the PC. The Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 is an adapter for converting the incoming 3D signal to a format (checkerboard) the display will understand; it does not affect how the emitter functions.



Actually, the emitter is getting the signal from the display, hence the reason it has to be connected to the VESA port on DLPs. The kicker is, the emitter won't turn on unless it's also connected to a PC, and it has to get the "turn on" signal from the PC.


You can trick the nvidia emitter though. On the PC, play a 3D sample video and loop it. This tells the emitter to turn on. Then, change sources on the display, and turn 3D Mode on in the display. In the end, the emitter is being told to turn on by the PC, and but it's getting the sync signal from another source.


A guy on the nvidia forums tried this with his XBox360 and the Avatar game. He said it worked perfectly.


----------



## jbug

I wonder when Disney will make their demo disc available. I already ordered and received a 3D BD Player and am waiting on the 3D TV. I wonder how that will affect those that purchased early? It sounds like a nice disc and I would like to get one.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/18487387
> 
> 
> Actually, the emitter is getting the signal from the display, hence the reason it has to be connected to the VESA port on DLPs. The kicker is, the emitter won't turn on unless it's also connected to a PC, and it has to get the "turn on" signal from the PC.
> 
> 
> You can trick the nvidia emitter though. On the PC, play a 3D sample video and loop it. This tells the emitter to turn on. Then, change sources on the display, and turn 3D Mode on in the display. In the end, the emitter is being told to turn on by the PC, and but it's getting the sync signal from another source.
> 
> 
> A guy on the nvidia forums tried this with his XBox360 and the Avatar game. He said it worked perfectly.



Interesting. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/18487566
> 
> 
> I wonder when Disney will make their demo disc available. I already ordered and received a 3D BD Player and am waiting on the 3D TV. I wonder how that will affect those that purchased early? It sounds like a nice disc and I would like to get one.



Based on the information I found - it looks like November some time:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1235684


----------



## rgd18

Thanks to Ken H and taz for the insights - although it seems reasonable, it seems like a lot of trouble to me for a work around, so I will sell my 3D vision kit and extra glasses since they are brand new and I will recover my cost.


So my question now is, what emitter/glasses should I get? Should I wait for the Mitsubishi offering with the 3DC-1000 (which would insure compatibility) or is there a good (and hopefully not too high priced) alternative?


Thanks again


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18488903
> 
> 
> Thanks to Ken H and taz for the insights - although it seems reasonable, it seems like a lot of trouble to me for a work around, so I will sell my 3D vision kit and extra glasses since they are brand new and I will recover my cost.
> 
> 
> So my question now is, what emitter/glasses should I get? Should I wait for the Mitsubishi offering with the 3DC-1000 (which would insure compatibility) or is there a good (and hopefully not too high priced) alternative?
> 
> 
> Thanks again



As far as glasses, you can go with either the XpanD X102 series or the new Viewsonic PGD-150 DLP-Link glasses. Neither require an emitter. Info on both:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1237122 


As far as a source component(s) for 3D, you can use the new Panasonic 3D BD player(s). But to get 3D from CBL or SAT, you are going to have to get the Mits 3DC-1000 3D adapter (available June 2010).


----------



## rgd18

Thanks Lee


I have a Mitsu W73C9 - you say that the XpanD and Viewsonic glasses don't require an emitter? Is that true for my TV?


Sorry for my ignorance, but how do the glasses get the signal if there is no emitter?


Thanks for your time and attention


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18489314
> 
> 
> Thanks Lee
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsu WD-73C9 - you say that the XpanD and Viewsonic glasses don't require an emitter? Is that true for my TV?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but how do the glasses get the signal if there is no emitter?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time and attention



They get the signal from DLP-Link:



> Quote:
> Unlike past attempts at bringing 3D to projection systems, T.I.'s new technology uses just one projector coupled with "DLP Link" active shutter glasses--no IR emitters, polarizers, or special screens required. *The technology works by dividing a projector's 120 Hz output between the left and right eye (60 Hz each), along with synchronization data coming through during ultra-brief "dark" times between active data transmission.* (For computers whose graphics cards are incapable of 120 Hz output, upconversion will be automatic.) 3D projectors will also function normally as 2D projectors without image distortion.



Just looking at your display keeps the glasses in sync with the embeded sync signal


----------



## TWD

Can you see 3D TV with one eye or if you have a dominant eye?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TWD* /forum/post/18489559
> 
> 
> Can you see 3D TV with one eye or if you have a dominant eye?



With one eye? No - you would be Stereo Blind


To see 3D with 3D glasses, you have to have good binocular vision


----------



## rgd18

Thanks again Lee


I am a "novice" as to the technical aspects but an "enthusiast" who enjoys the toys!


I appreciate the insight and will continue to monitor the board and learn whatever I can - I guess I have until the 3DC-1000 hits the street before I have to make any decision since I will not have any 3D capability until then.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18489314
> 
> 
> Thanks Lee
> 
> 
> I have a Mitsu W73C9 - you say that the XpanD and Viewsonic glasses don't require an emitter? Is that true for my TV?
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but how do the glasses get the signal if there is no emitter?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time and attention



If I were you, I buy one pair of X102s for the time being. When the X103s are released, I'd buy those and a cheap emitter (~$30). The beauty of this is, with your display, the X102s and X103s will work. If you want to go over to some other persons house (like a football party), you can take the X103s to use on their display (if they don't have a DLP).


That's the route I'm going.


----------



## Augerhandle

I was going to buy the XpanD X102 DLP-Link glasses for my Mitsu, but will wait to see pricing on the Starter Kit. From research and other Mitsu deals ( http://www.twice.com/article/449668-...t_Linder_s.php ), I have a suspicion that the included glasses will be the XpanD X103s. If so, and if the price is right, they will enable more flexibility for visiting people with other 3DTV brands. While I am a die-hard DLPer







and appreciate the DLP-Link solution, there is no reason to limit my viewing options, other than price.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18490202
> 
> 
> I was going to buy the XpanD X102 DLP-Link glasses for my Mitsu, but will wait to see pricing on the Starter Kit. From research and other Mitsu deals ( http://www.twice.com/article/449668-...t_Linder_s.php ), I have a suspicion that the included glasses will be the XpanD X103s. If so, and if the price is right, they will enable more flexibility for visiting people with other 3DTV brands. While I am a die-hard DLPer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and appreciate the DLP-Link solution, there is no reason to limit my viewing options, other than price.



That was a special promotion from Linders. It included a Sony PS3 and Avatar the 3D game. And those glasses are not the X103's. They won't be available until June 2010 according to XpanD. So they are either the X101 with an emitter or the X102 DLP Link.


And notice there are two different X102 models:

http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/


----------



## Augerhandle

Sorry if I was unclear, Lee.


My point was that Mitsu has already partnered with XpanD, so it is logical that the Starter pack may also contain XpanD glasses.


More specifically, I _suspect_ that they will be X103s. It may only be coincidence that both the X103s and the Starter pack are coming out in June, but I will wait and see.


I would also rule out the X102s in the Starter Pack, as both models are DLP-Link, yet an emitter is included with the glasses in the Starter Pack.


----------



## Lee Stewart

I sent my contact a Email asking about the Mits Starter Kit:


1. Whose glasses are included?


2. When will it be available?


----------



## Augerhandle

Thanks, Lee


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TWD* /forum/post/18489559
> 
> 
> Can you see 3D TV with one eye or if you have a dominant eye?



If 3D ends up becoming really huge (doubtful), I'm sure an industry will be born within the Ophthalmologist community for treating folks with dominant eyes, and things like this. I might be completely mistaken, but I thought I heard something about being able to get a contact lens for the dominant eye, that will make it so both eyes are "even" so to speak, just for use with watching stereoscopic images. The problem is, I don't think HMO's will cover this kind of thing, so it can get expensive. Also, I've heard that some people have tried to use this, and that it didn't really work, and they just ended up with a splitting migraine.


Still, if 3D really catches on in a major, major way, you might want to find out more about it.


----------



## Deja Vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18491522
> 
> 
> If 3D ends up becoming really huge (doubtful), I'm sure an industry will be born within the Ophthalmologist community for treating folks with dominant eyes, and things like this. I might be completely mistaken, but I thought I heard something about being able to get a contact lens for the dominant eye, that will make it so both eyes are "even" so to speak, just for use with watching stereoscopic images. The problem is, I don't think HMO's will cover this kind of thing, so it can get expensive. Also, I've heard that some people have tried to use this, and that it didn't really work, and they just ended up with a splitting migraine.
> 
> 
> Still, if 3D really catches on in a major, major way, you might want to find out more about it.



I'm enthusiastic about 3D; however Blu-Ray hasn't caught on in a major way after 4 to 5 years so I'll be surprised if 3D does. Hopefully there will be enough support for it to allow us to pursue it and obtain enough content to keep us semi-happy.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18491522
> 
> 
> If 3D ends up becoming really huge (doubtful), I'm sure an industry will be born within the Ophthalmologist community for treating folks with dominant eyes, and things like this. I might be completely mistaken, but I thought I heard something about being able to get a contact lens for the dominant eye, that will make it so both eyes are "even" so to speak, just for use with watching stereoscopic images. The problem is, I don't think HMO's will cover this kind of thing, so it can get expensive. Also, I've heard that some people have tried to use this, and that it didn't really work, and they just ended up with a splitting migraine.
> 
> 
> Still, if 3D really catches on in a major, major way, you might want to find out more about it.



There may be conditions needing treatment, but "dominant eye" won't be one of them. Pretty much everyone has a dominant eye, with about 2/3 of people being right-eye dominant, the remaining 1/3 being left-eye dominant.


If you'd like to do a quick test, make a diamond with your hands and center a distant object in the diamond. Then close one eye. If the object "moves", that is your dominant eye. If it doesn't move, your other eye is dominant.


----------



## Augerhandle

I received this answer from my local Mitsu dealer



> Quote:
> The 3D starter pack will include:
> 
> 2 pairs of XpanD active shutter glasses
> 
> emitter
> 
> disney blu ray 3d showcase
> 
> 3d signal adapter
> 
> 3d signal adapter remote control
> 
> one hdmi cable
> 
> 
> For now they do not have a price exactly in place, however they are looking at around $399-$499 and availability around July. These 3d kits will work with the legacy models as well as the new models.


----------



## mds54

^^^

Is that the same as the 3DC-1000 adapter kit for legacy 3D-ready models?

If so, I've heard it was going to be around $100 and available in June......


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18493676
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Is that the same as the 3DC-1000 adapter kit for legacy 3D-ready models?
> 
> If so, I've heard it was going to be around $100 and available in June......



Yep, same adapter. I can see it costing ~$399, if they're including X103s and not X101s.


----------



## golferbradbest

i heard through the grapevine that the only way to get the 3d-1000 is with a kit. The kit is gonna be $399.99 with 2 pairs of xpand x102 glasses. the adapter will not be sold stand alone only .


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golferbradbest* /forum/post/18493800
> 
> 
> i heard through the grapevine that the only way to get the 3d-1000 is with a kit. The kit is gonna be $399.99 with 2 pairs of xpand x102 glasses. the adapter will not be sold stand alone only .



Makes perfect sense. They know that enough people desperate for this adapter will do what they need to do to get their hands on it. I'm sure eventually, once they've exhausted all the early adopters with DLP's desperate for 3D, they will start selling the adapter separately.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golferbradbest* /forum/post/18493800
> 
> 
> i heard through the grapevine that the only way to get the 3d-1000 is with a kit. The kit is gonna be $399.99 with 2 pairs of xpand x102 glasses. the adapter will not be sold stand alone only .



I don't believe this is correct. As soon as I know more I'll post.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18493676
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Is that the same as the 3DC-1000 adapter kit for legacy 3D-ready models?
> 
> If so, I've heard it was going to be around $100 and available in June......



Yes, if you read the info above, the adapter is one and the same; model 3DC-1000. Although no price is official, the rumor is around $100, available in late spring.


----------



## Augerhandle

I emailed my local Mitsu dealer again, since they were at a Mitsu show last week. I asked if the included XpanD glasses were the X103s, and here is the reply.



> Quote:
> You know I just don't know. The pair we got at the show has no number on it specifying what it is. I know they are wireless and turn on with a sensor on the side.


----------



## Fast Fizzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deja Vu* /forum/post/18492265
> 
> 
> I'm enthusiastic about 3D; however Blu-Ray hasn't caught on in a major way after 4 to 5 years so I'll be surprised if 3D does. Hopefully there will be enough support for it to allow us to pursue it and obtain enough content to keep us semi-happy.



Blu-ray, meaning the packaged media format, was released in the US in June of 2006. Not quite four years old yet. Factor in the format war that slowed the adoption of Blu-ray, and it is really less than that. Even so, if you mean by "hasn't caught on in a major way" that Blu-ray has not replaced DVD in it's less than four year life so far, even the most enthusiastic format supporters in the industry never claimed Blu-ray would supplant DVD in any given period of time. However, with players now approaching $100 and software widely available, even at mass market outlets like Walmart and Target, Blu-ray has most assuredly "caught on".


That said, I don't think a parallel can be drawn between Blu-ray format and 3D technology. 3D requires a large new investment in hardware for the consumer and the availability of content will be dictated by many different corporations with varying degrees of commitment to a new technology like 3D. Every major film studio supports Blu-ray disc. You cannot say the same for all the studios and all the networks that could potentially supply 3D content.


BTW, I am in the electronics business (custom AV design) and have Samsung's 3D system on a showroom floor right now. I think the technology is cool, and certainly "works", but I also think it is likely to remain little more than a gimmick in the public mind for quite a long time, and may never gain wide acceptance.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golferbradbest* /forum/post/18493800
> 
> 
> i heard through the grapevine that the only way to get the 3d-1000 is with a kit. The kit is gonna be $399.99 with 2 pairs of xpand x102 glasses. the adapter will not be sold stand alone only .



The Starter Pack comes with an emitter, which is unnecessary with the X102 (DLP-Link) glasses, so it is doubtful that the X102s are included.


As stated earlier, all clues lead me to believe they will include X103s with the Starter pack. This does not preclude them from also selling the adapter separately as previously reported.


I'm still awaiting confirmation of all this from Mitsubishi, however.


----------



## wjbjr

I was under the impression that, except for the glasses, everything else will be built into the new sets. Is that not correct?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wjbjr* /forum/post/18497744
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that, except for the glasses, everything else will be built into the new sets. Is that not correct?



Nope - you will still need the 3DC-1000 adapter to play 3D BD on the new sets. It will not be needed for 3D CBL or 3D SAT


----------



## walford

I am under the impression that the Panasonic Full HD 3D BR player has an option for Checkerboard output so if you have the panasonic player instead of the Samsung you would not need a converter box with either the old or the new DLP sets.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18498025
> 
> 
> I am under the impression that the Panasonic Full HD 3D BR player has an option for Checkerboard output so if you have the panasonic player instead of the Samsung you would not need a converter box with either the old or the new DLP sets.



The Sony S470 is a $200 3D ready BD player. Once it gets its firmware update, it is $200 less than the BDT300 and $250 less than the BDT350.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18497908
> 
> 
> Nope - you will still need the 3DC-1000 adapter to play 3D BD on the new sets. It will not be needed for 3D CBL or 3D SAT



If the BD player has checkerboard output, as the Panasonic 3D BD player does, the adapter would not be needed for the new 738 & 838 series sets.


The 738 & 838 series do not need the adapter for any 3D source that does 3D in checkerboard or side by side.


The benefit of having a less expensive BD player that doesn't output checkerboard is partially offset by the cost of the adapter.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18498061
> 
> 
> If the BD player has checkerboard output, as the Panasonic 3D BD player does, the adapter would not be needed for the new 738 & 838 series sets.
> 
> 
> Point being the 738 & 838 series would not need the adapter for any 3D source that does 3D in checkerboard or side by side.



And you are paying a $200 premium for that Panasonic 3D BD player. By buying the Sony S470 and the 3DC-1000, you save $100 in your favor.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18498025
> 
> 
> I am under the impression that the Panasonic Full HD 3D BR player has an option for Checkerboard output so if you have the Panasonic player instead of the Samsung you would not need a converter box with either the old or the new DLP sets.



Correct.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18498090
> 
> 
> And you are paying a $200 premium for that Panasonic 3D BD player. By buying the Sony S470 and the 3DC-1000, you save $100 in your favor.



I don't know enough about the player specifics to know if that's desirable or not. Maybe the more expensive BD players have other reasons for making them worth the extra $100 (assuming the adapter price is only $100, which is not confirmed at this point).


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18498138
> 
> 
> I don't know enough about the player specifics to know if that's desirable or not. Maybe the more expensive BD players have other reasons for making them worth the extra $100 (assuming the adapter price is only $100, which is not confirmed at this point).



The Panasonic does with the dual HDMI 1.3/1.4 outputs. But the Samsung doesn't and it is priced also at $400.


As far as the cost of the 3DC-1000 - $100 is what we have been hearing ever since it was announced at CES.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18498165
> 
> 
> The Panasonic does with the dual HDMI 1.3/1.4 outputs. But the Samsung doesn't and it is priced also at $400.



Doesn't the Samsung also do fake 2D > 3D conversion?



> Quote:
> As far as the cost of the 3DC-1000 - $100 is what we have been hearing ever since it was announced at CES.



Until it's official, the price is speculative. This is compounded by rumors yesterday the adapter wouldn't be available for separate purchase. I've asked Mitsubishi directly, and they have no comment at this time.


We shall see.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18498214
> 
> 
> Doesn't the Samsung also do fake 2D > 3D conversion?



No - that is their 3DTV



> Quote:
> Until it's official, the price is speculative. This is compounded by rumors yesterday the adapter wouldn't be available for separate purchase. I've asked Mitsubishi directly, and they have no comment at this time.
> 
> 
> We shall see.



Agreed


----------



## Daniel Murray

This is some good info. I have a WD-65835. So I am looking forward to 3D on my TV.


----------



## advocate2

I have been reading AVS for a long time and thank all for the information I have gained.


I've got a Mits 73735 and DirecTV HR23. I called Aspen Media today to see if they knew when the starter kit mentioned in the Mitsubishi 3d FAQ would be on sale. Although the person I spoke to was very knowledgable, he didn't have any idea when the Starter Kit will be available.


The sales people at Best Buy were very little help. Does anyone know which seller is most likely to get the Kits in stock? Will Mistubishi parts be the best place.


Now that I see ESPN 3d in my guide, the juices are flowing about getting ready for the World Cup.


BTW, DirecTV how has the schedule up on their website.

This is going to be fun, fun, fun.


----------



## walford

All indications are that it will not be available in time for the start of the World Cup on June 11th but that it will be available by the end of June in time for the World Cup finals in early July.


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18689211
> 
> 
> All indications are that it will not be available in time for the start of the World Cup on June 11th ...



The message on DirecTV channel 106 says:
Congratulations!

You're Ready to Experience

ESPN 3D

Beginning June 11th

Right Here, on DIRECTV Channel 106


----------



## WorldCup2010ESPN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18689309
> 
> 
> The message on DirecTV channel 106 says:
> Congratulations!
> 
> You're Ready to Experience
> 
> ESPN 3D
> 
> Beginning June 11th
> 
> Right Here, on DIRECTV Channel 106





Sounds great! i hope i see something similar with Comcast soon LOL


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18688992
> 
> 
> I have been reading AVS for a long time and thank all for the information I have gained.
> 
> 
> I've got a Mits 73735 and DirecTV HR23. I called Aspen Media today to see if they knew when the starter kit mentioned in the Mitsubishi 3d FAQ would be on sale. Although the person I spoke to was very knowledgable, he didn't have any idea when the Starter Kit will be available.
> 
> 
> The sales people at Best Buy were very little help. Does anyone know which seller is most likely to get the Kits in stock?



It's not known yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## advocate2

While it is not going to do me much good just yet, I went ahead and ordered a pair of the XPand 102 glasses from Aspen Media. All I need is the Mits converter.


I just called Mitsubishi Parts to see if there is any update. Nothing new and they told me to stay in touch with Aspen Media.


----------



## steelers1

here is some imformation you might want to no. i went to the sight of electronics warehouse and they show all the details of the 3dc-1000 kit. the web sight is 4electronicwarehouse.com. i dont no how make a link so you can click on it when you go there just look it up. leo


----------



## walford

Excellent find, here is the llnk to both the kit and to just the adapter:

http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...qs=mitsusbishi 



A complete description of the Adapter is contained in the Specs for the kit.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18698692
> 
> 
> Excellent find, here is the llnk to both the kit and to just the adapter:
> 
> http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...qs=mitsusbishi
> 
> 
> 
> A complete description of the Adapter is contained in the Specs for the kit.



walford; what brand of glasses do you think comes with this pack. it dosent look like xpand glasses.


----------



## taz291819

Those glasses look kind of like the nvidia glasses. Could possibly be the first glasses from Bit Cauldron.


----------



## Soundboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/18699113
> 
> 
> Those glasses look kind of like the nvidia glasses. Could possibly be the first glasses from Bit Cauldron.



They're Samsung!


----------



## Daniel Murray

I was hoping to see Xpand glasses. I did not want IR glasses synchronization emitter. I also wonder if glasses are darker than Xpand Glasses.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soundboy* /forum/post/18699156
> 
> 
> They're Samsung!



do you have the samsung glasses and if you do how good are they? also what would be better the xpand or samsung?


----------



## walford

The glases cetainly look they are made by the same mamufacturer that is making the Samsung 3D glases but I doubt that they are interchangable.

I am surprised that the kit containd IR glases and an emitter instead of including DLP-link glases such as the Xpand X102 model.


----------



## Daniel Murray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18699251
> 
> 
> I am surprised that the kit containd IR glases and an emitter instead of including DLP-link glases such as the Xpand X102 model.



Same here


----------



## advocate2

Given that I just ordered one pair of the Xpand 102 glasses, will I be able to use both ir glasses and d-link glasses at the same time?


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18699734
> 
> 
> Given that I just ordered one pair of the Xpand 102 glasses, will I be able to use both ir glasses and d-link glasses at the same time?



Yes, if you have four eyes.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18699734
> 
> 
> Given that I just ordered one pair of the Xpand 102 glasses, will I be able to use both ir glasses and d-link glasses at the same time?



I don't see why not. The DLP-Link flash is always there, whether or not the emitter is being used. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18699771
> 
> 
> Yes, if you have four eyes.




priceless


----------



## Ken H

As soon as availability and price is known, it will be posted in this forum.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18699906
> 
> 
> As soon as availability and price is known, it will be posted in this forum.



??


----------



## advocate2

I just noticed that the estimated ship time for the adapter only is 3 weeks while the estimated ship time on the entire kit is July. Looks like the adapter only might be ready for the start of the World Cup. Anyone buy anything from 4electronicwarehouse.com before?


----------



## Splashman24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18701113
> 
> 
> I just noticed that the estimated ship time for the adapter only is 3 weeks while the estimated ship time on the entire kit is July. Looks like the adapter only might be ready for the start of the World Cup. Anyone buy anything from 4electronicwarehouse.com before?



I haven't purchased from them before, but I ordered the adapter last night. If there is any trouble, I can always go back to my credit card company. There was free shipping and no tax, so I'm a happy camper so far!


----------



## DenisG

Don't care for the glasses, but I am curious as to what th Disney 3D showcase is.

The part that kind of sucks is it looks like you need muti converters if you are running multi sources, well maybe. Might be able to get away with a cheap switch box after signal goes through the converter.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18699094
> 
> 
> walford; what brand of glasses do you think comes with this pack. it dosent look like xpand glasses.


We have just confirmed with Mitsubishi that the glasses are manufactured by XpanD. Not sure of the actual label branding on the glasses themselves, they may not even have a label on them, but they are definitely manufactured by XpanD.
*Update 6/1/2010:* A product manager at Mitsubishi asked us to remove that the glasses were made by XpanD... Mitsubishi will not disclose who makes their components.


Also, confirmed with Mitsubishi this morning: The adapter is shipping from Mitsubishi the week of June 14th and the Kit w/ glasses is shipping the week of July 5.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18702224
> 
> 
> We have just confirmed with Mitsubishi that the glasses are manufactured by XpanD. Not sure of the actual label branding on the glasses themselves, they may not even have a label on them, but they are definitely manufactured by XpanD.
> 
> 
> Also, confirmed with Mitsubishi this morning: The adapter is shipping from Mitsubishi the week of June 14th and the Kit w/ glasses is shipping the week of July 5.



thanks for the imfo







when i talked to xpand they told me that it was there glasses that was coming in this kit. but when i saw the picture of the glasses it didnt look like xpand they looked like samsung glasses. also the ones that come with this kit look cheaply built. again thanks leo have a nice day.


----------



## rad

It will be interesting to see how well this will work.


----------



## idamon

So, I have a 65c9 mitsubishi. What is the benefit of getting the glasses that come with the kit that require an emitter vs the xpand 102's that should just sync with emitter in tv? thanks.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18704594
> 
> 
> So, I have a 65c9 mitsubishi. What is the benefit of getting the glasses that come with the kit that require an emitter vs the xpand 102's that should just sync with emitter in tv? thanks.



The adapter is for any "3D Ready" Mitsubishi TV built since 2007. 3D ready TVs do not have the IR emitter built in. The 65c9 is a 3D Ready TV and thus does not have the IR emitter.


The adapter is for those who already have 3D glasses while the kit is for those who also need the 3D glasses.


----------



## trumperZ06









Hey ElecWarehouse...


I just checked your Web site this morning and it shows both items as


"discontinued" ?


What's happening ???


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trumperZ06* /forum/post/18705015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ElecWarehouse...
> 
> 
> I just checked your Web site this morning and it shows both items as
> 
> 
> "discontinued" ?
> 
> 
> What's happening ???



i just called them and they told me they preordered alot of them. and that they are are not going to carry them any more. i told them that they shouldant say discountinued it will make people think that mitt is no longer going to make them anymore and he told me he would pass it on.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18704790
> 
> 
> The adapter is for any "3D Ready" Mitsubishi TV built since 2007. 3D ready TVs do not have the IR emitter built in. The 65c9 is a 3D Ready TV and thus does not have the IR emitter.
> 
> 
> The adapter is for those who already have 3D glasses while the kit is for those who also need the 3D glasses.



I should've mentioned my source. According to ww.mitsubishi-tv.com/3D.htnl :Q10: I have a Mitsubishi 3D Ready TV, is it compatible to DLP Link glasses?


A10: Yes, all Mitsubishi 3D Ready TVs are compatible with DLP Link glasses. In addition, these TVs have a VESA jack for an external synchronization emitter for non DLP Link glasses. This provides the user with maximum flexibility and choices of glasses.



SO... shouldn't all 3d ready mitsu tv's be compatible with the xpand 102's which do not require an emitter?

And, i have read reports on these forums of users with 737's (expensive c9's) using the xpand 102s with no external emitters... so back to my original question.... why buy an expensive kit when it is cheaper to buy the 102s and the adapter?


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trumperZ06* /forum/post/18705015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ElecWarehouse...
> 
> 
> I just checked your Web site this morning and it shows both items as
> 
> 
> "discontinued" ?
> 
> 
> What's happening ???



It was an internal mix up. Sorry, they are available to pre-order now


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18705332
> 
> 
> I should've mentioned my source. According to ww.mitsubishi-tv.com/3D.htnl :Q10: I have a Mitsubishi 3D Ready TV, is it compatible to DLP Link glasses?
> 
> 
> A10: Yes, all Mitsubishi 3D Ready TVs are compatible with DLP Link glasses. In addition, these TVs have a VESA jack for an external synchronization emitter for non DLP Link glasses. This provides the user with maximum flexibility and choices of glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> SO... shouldn't all 3d ready mitsu tv's be compatible with the xpand 102's which do not require an emitter?
> 
> And, i have read reports on these forums of users with 737's (expensive c9's) using the xpand 102s with no external emitters... so back to my original question.... *why buy an expensive kit when it is cheaper to buy the 102s and the adapter?*



It's cheaper at first glance.


102's (2 x $129.99) + adapter ($99) = ~$360


Kit = ~$400


However, the kit comes with a movie and the glasses in the kit have more readily available batteries (102's have proprietary batteries). The 102 batteries also cost about twice as much as the kit batteries.


I'd honestly say you're spending about the same over the life of the product (if not more on the 102's) assuming you have even mild interest in the included movie. Though I'm curious as to whether the Kit glasses are as good as the 102's as that would obviously be a significant knock on the kit.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18705332
> 
> 
> I should've mentioned my source. According to ww.mitsubishi-tv.com/3D.htnl :Q10: I have a Mitsubishi 3D Ready TV, is it compatible to DLP Link glasses?
> 
> 
> A10: Yes, all Mitsubishi 3D Ready TVs are compatible with DLP Link glasses. In addition, these TVs have a VESA jack for an external synchronization emitter for non DLP Link glasses. This provides the user with maximum flexibility and choices of glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> SO... shouldn't all 3d ready mitsu tv's be compatible with the xpand 102's which do not require an emitter?
> 
> And, i have read reports on these forums of users with 737's (expensive c9's) using the xpand 102s with no external emitters... so back to my original question.... why buy an expensive kit when it is cheaper to buy the 102s and the adapter?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18705976
> 
> 
> It's cheaper at first glance.
> 
> 
> 102's (2 x $129.99) + adapter ($99) = ~$360
> 
> 
> Kit = ~$400
> 
> 
> However, the kit comes with a movie and the glasses in the kit have more readily available batteries (102's have proprietary batteries). The 102 batteries also cost about twice as much as the kit batteries.
> 
> 
> I'd honestly say you're spending about the same over the life of the product (if not more on the 102's) assuming you have even mild interest in the included movie. Though I'm curious as to whether the Kit glasses are as good as the 102's as that would obviously be a significant knock on the kit.



What batteries are in the xpand glasses provided with the kit? What model are the glasses? Its hard to imagine xpand allowing alot of its profits to go to energizer. So far, for me, I'de rather save the $40 and spend it on batteries. The movie is not likely to get an hour of entertainment out of me as I am no longer a Disney fan. I will laugh if the adapter kit comes with the x102s and an external emitter just to appease those models of tv that do not have one, which as I have stated earlier, would have to be a non mitsubishi 3d ready tv made 2007+ (per mitsubishi faq website). Also, big also, the adapter kit doesn't come out til july 8 whereas the adapter comes out on june 18 (a week into World Cup)! So, if they are similar quality, I'de like to know, why is mitsubishi so hush-hush on details of adapter?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18705976
> 
> 
> It's cheaper at first glance.
> 
> 
> 102's (2 x $129.99) + adapter ($99) = ~$360
> 
> 
> Kit = ~$400
> 
> 
> However, the kit comes with a movie and the glasses in the kit have more readily available batteries (102's have proprietary batteries). The 102 batteries also cost about twice as much as the kit batteries.
> 
> 
> I'd honestly say you're spending about the same over the life of the product (if not more on the 102's) assuming you have even mild interest in the included movie. Though I'm curious as to whether the Kit glasses are as good as the 102's as that would obviously be a significant knock on the kit.



that is not a movie they give you basicly its a demo. and the kit comes with 2 pair of glasses. if you click on the zoom feature then again you will see on the box 2 pair of 3d glasses.


----------



## advocate2

I bought the Panasonic 300 and returned it because of the lack of content. Here's my idea: a) get one pair of the 102's and the adapter to watch world cup and other Directv programs in 3D, and b) get the full kit in July to pick up two more sets of glasses and to use the second adapter for my PS3 when there finally are some 3D BD discs available for the consumer to purchase.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18706163
> 
> *What batteries are in the xpand glasses provided with the kit?* What model are the glasses? Its hard to imagine xpand allowing alot of its profits to go to energizer. So far, for me, I'de rather save the $40 and spend it on batteries. The movie is not likely to get an hour of entertainment out of me as I am no longer a Disney fan. I will laugh if the adapter kit comes with the x102s and an external emitter just to appease those models of tv that do not have one, which as I have stated earlier, would have to be a non mitsubishi 3d ready tv made 2007+ (per mitsubishi faq website). Also, big also, the adapter kit doesn't come out til july 8 whereas the adapter comes out on june 18 (a week into World Cup)! So, if they are similar quality, I'de like to know, why is mitsubishi so hush-hush on details of adapter?



I'm going off the electronicwarehouse link, but the starter pack includes "3 CR2025 batteries" so I am assuming that's the type of battery in the glasses.



The kit just says the glasses are manufactured by Xpand, nothing more so far. They don't look like any of the ones I saw on Xpand's site though.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18706180
> 
> 
> that is not a movie they give you basicly its a demo. and the kit comes with 2 pair of glasses. if you click on the zoom feature then again you will see on the box 2 pair of 3d glasses.



When did I insinuate the kit didn't come with 2 pairs of glasses?











And I didn't realize it was a demo, I thought it would be an actual movie, so thank you for the correction there.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18706163
> 
> 
> What batteries are in the xpand glasses provided with the kit? What model are the glasses? Its hard to imagine xpand allowing alot of its profits to go to energizer. So far, for me, I'de rather save the $40 and spend it on batteries. The movie is not likely to get an hour of entertainment out of me as I am no longer a Disney fan. I will laugh if the adapter kit comes with the x102s and an external emitter just to appease those models of tv that do not have one, which as I have stated earlier, would have to be a non mitsubishi 3d ready tv made 2007+ (per mitsubishi faq website). Also, big also, the adapter kit doesn't come out til july 8 whereas the adapter comes out on june 18 (a week into World Cup)! So, if they are similar quality, I'de like to know, why is mitsubishi so hush-hush on details of adapter?



idamon if you would do your reaseach you would no all your questions. go to the to the web sight 4electronicwarehouse.com you will see the full spec`s of the adaptor and everything else about this kit.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18706200
> 
> 
> When did I insinuate the kit didn't come with 2 pairs of glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't realize it was a demo, I thought it would be an actual movie, so thank you for the correction there.



when you said 2x129.00 that is for one pair. 129.00 is for a single glasses i no its tricky when you see the word glassess you think of two. not mad at you just letting you no about the kit. have a nice day.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18706224
> 
> *when you said 2x129.00 that is for one pair*. 129.00 is for a single glasses i no its tricky when you see the word glassess you think of two.



How is "2 x $129" the cost of 1 pair of glasses? The "2 x" refers to needing to pay $129 twice. That's how I got the total of $360.


----------



## advocate2

Since the kit glasses are Xpand IR with an emitter, does that mean they have to be the 103 model? Were the 101's also IR sync based?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18706228
> 
> 
> How is "2 x $129" the cost of 1 pair of glasses? The "2 x" refers to needing to pay $129 twice. That's how I got the total of $360.



i was thinking of the kit not buy going out and buying the glasses seperetly then buying the.adaptor sorry.


----------



## walford

AFAIK the kit includes 2 3d capable Xpand ASG that receive IR signals from IR emitter that is inlcuded in the kit for MITs 3D capable DLP TVs instead of containg 2 3D DLP-link X102 glases and no emitter instead. This does not make much sense to me unless Mits knows that there are less problems of sync control with the IR glases then with the DLP-link glases.


----------



## Daniel Murray

I wish some one with Mitsubishi would make a comment here!


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18706324
> 
> 
> AFAIK the kit includes 2 3d capable Xpand ASG that receive IR signals from IR emitter that is inlcuded in the kit for MITs 3D capable DLP TVs instead of containg 2 3D DLP-link X102 glases and no emitter instead. This does not make much sense to me unless Mits knows that there are less problems of sync control with the IR glases then with the DLP-link glases.



did you think that it may be because xpand is making them differant for mitt and differant then the 102`s. bcause there cheaper for thr kit. this way mitt can bring out this kit cheaper for the consumer.


----------



## c_hernandez32

Why such a big difference in the price of the kit and the adapter alone? Are the glasses really about 300 for 2 glasses and the IR emitter?


----------



## LeeDee

So, who with a Samsung DLP is going to get the adapter and Gefen HDMI Detective and program the Gefen to see it it'll spoof the adapter into thinking the TV is a Mits? I'd do it myself but I don't have a 3D source.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LeeDee* /forum/post/18706520
> 
> 
> So, who with a Samsung DLP is going to get the adapter and Gefen HDMI Detective and program the Gefen to see it it'll spoof the adapter into thinking the TV is a Mits? I'd do it myself but I don't have a 3D source.



I might be able to try once I get everything.


I have a Sammy 61a750 and I was getting the adapter for my Mits 73C9.


I've never heard about this Gefen thing though.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18706210
> 
> 
> idamon if you would do your reaseach you would no all your questions. go to the to the web sight 4electronicwarehouse.com you will see the full spec`s of the adaptor and everything else about this kit.



I saw that stuff. I am not convinced that the batteries are generic. It says nothing about the model number of the xpand glasses coming with the kit. That is a big oversight.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c_hernandez32* /forum/post/18706479
> 
> 
> Why such a big difference in the price of the kit and the adapter alone? Are the glasses really about 300 for 2 glasses and the IR emitter?



two pair of glasses


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18706864
> 
> 
> I saw that stuff. I am not convinced that the batteries are generic. It says nothing about the model number of the xpand glasses coming with the kit. That is a big oversight.



ya but you said at the end of your post why is mitts being so hush on the adaptor?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18706864
> 
> 
> I saw that stuff. I am not convinced that the batteries are generic. *It says nothing about the model number of the xpand glasses coming with the kit. That is a big oversight*.



Maybe because it is a pair of glasses that hasn't been released by Xpand yet (as in not x101-102) and was made specifically for Mitsubishi? I mean it's not at all an oversight if there isn't a model number yet. Or maybe it's the X103 which also is supposed to come out in July.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18706971
> 
> 
> Maybe because it is a pair of glasses that hasn't been released by Xpand yet (as in not x101-102) and was made specifically for Mitsubishi? I mean it's not at all an oversight if there isn't a model number yet. Or maybe it's the X103 which also is supposed to come out in July.



that is what i was thinking


----------



## walford

I don't think they are the X103's since they AFAIK will also suppprt DLP-Link and therefore an emtitter would not be required.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18707075
> 
> 
> I don't think they are the X103's since they AFAIK will also suppprt DLP-Link and therefore an emtitter would not be required.



i no i have a stupid question what does afaik mean


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18707194
> 
> 
> i no i have a stupid question what does afaik mean



- As Far As I Know


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18707203
> 
> 
> - As Far As I Know



thanks


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18706163
> 
> 
> Also, big also, the adapter kit doesn't come out til july 8 whereas the adapter comes out on june 18 (a week into World Cup)! So, if they are similar quality...



The adapter is one and the same, in the kit and sold separately.


----------



## DenisG

The glass' are x101. x101 need the emitter.


----------



## advocate2

The pricing on the Kit is less attractive if they are including the Xpand 101's which are currently priced at $109 a pair.

http://www.xpand3dtv.com/xpand-x101-...d-gl10133.html


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18708932
> 
> 
> The glass' are x101. x101 need the emitter.




The glasses are NOT X101s. Do your homework. The X101s are *RED* and have a continuous frame around the lenses. The X102s are similar. The X103s are also similar, but will come in fashion colors.


Look at the picture for the Starter Pack glasses. http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/mitsubishi/3dc-1000-3d-starter-pack.html 


They are BLACK. The frame does not wrap around the lenses completely.


They are most probably a proprietary design made exclusively for Mits. (and perhaps for Samsung







)


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18709472
> 
> 
> The glasses are NOT X101s. Do your homework. The X101s are *RED* and have a continuous frame around the lenses. The X102s are similar. The X103s are also similar, but will come in fashion colors.



It was stated that they are xpanD so, if they are xpanD and require an emitter and are not X101 which need an emitter and not X102 DLP link which do not require an emitter then what else could they be? Not to take the wrong way., but just because there is a picture of glasses on a web sight before release dose not mean that those are the exact ones that will show up at your door. It is the Internet after all.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18710253
> 
> 
> (snip)...just because there is a picture of glasses on a web sight before release dose not mean that those are the exact ones that will show up at your door. It is the Internet after all.



If you say so. There's a picture on the box. I believe there are laws against false advertising, and misrepresentation of product...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18708932
> 
> 
> The glass' are x101. x101 need the emitter.



I took exception to your post above, stating as a fact that they were X101s.


Unless you have proof, such a statement is reprehensible and irresponsible, in my opinion. I think there is already way too much misinformation on these forums being extolled as facts. I was simply presenting a rebuttal to your statement, to clarify for people who come here seeking real information.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18710253
> 
> 
> It was stated that they are xpanD so, if they are xpanD and require an emitter and are not X101 which need an emitter and not X102 DLP link which do not require an emitter then what else could they be? Not to take the wrong way., but just because there is a picture of glasses on a web sight before release dose not mean that those are the exact ones that will show up at your door. It is the Internet after all.



That is not just 'a photo on the internet'.


That photo of the product was provided by Mitsubishi.


----------



## advocate2

The point I was making earlier is that the 103's are available in 12 different colors and are emitter optional.

http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/ 



It seems to me that the included glasses could well be the 103's even though the glasses in the picture of the Starter kit don't look like the glasses on the Xpand web site.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18711548
> 
> 
> The point I was making earlier is that the 103's are available in 12 different colors and are emitter optional.
> 
> http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the included glasses could well be the 103's even though the glasses in the picture of the Starter kit don't look like the glasses on the Xpand web site.



Thats what I was asking, what else could they be? I was not aware that the X103 were available yet. X101 would make sense for lower cost on the manufacturing end.


----------



## DenisG

After looking as some artices and what not, it looks as if the X103's should be avalible by the starter pack release. I do hope I am wrong and they are X103's.


----------



## Augerhandle

The important thing is that they are made by Xpand. Whether or not they can sync with any emitter, and no matter what they look like, the lenses should be the same Pi-cell technology, which are touted as the best in the industry.


----------



## Augerhandle

From XpanD's website:



> Quote:
> The X103 comes in multiple colors, *customized designs*...



(red bold by me) So it is quite likely that they are X103s


----------



## c_hernandez32

So whats so special about the XpanD glasses versus any other brand? I found a site that had been selling 3D glasses for DLP long before the whole 3D fad came about. I can admit they look a lot cheaper than the XpanD glasses but seem to sell for a lot less.


I saw that the 102's are supposed to be compatible with DLP link, what is DLP link?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18496590
> 
> 
> The Starter Pack comes with an emitter, which is unnecessary with the X102 (DLP-Link) glasses, so it is doubtful that the X102s are included.
> 
> 
> As stated earlier, all clues lead me to believe they will include X103s with the Starter pack. This does not preclude them from also selling the adapter separately as previously reported.
> 
> 
> I'm still awaiting confirmation of all this from Mitsubishi, however.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18698692
> 
> 
> Excellent find, here is the llnk to both the kit and to just the adapter:
> 
> http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/search.php?qs=mitsusbishi
> 
> 
> 
> A complete description of the Adapter is contained in the Specs for the kit.



From XpanD's website: http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/X103-home/ 



> Quote:
> The X103 comes in multiple colors, *customized designs*...



(Red and Bold by me)

It appears that I may have been correct. The starter kit may indeed contain X103s


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18711055
> 
> 
> I think there is already way too much misinformation on these forums being extolled as facts. I was simply presenting a rebuttal to your statement, to clarify for people who come here seeking real information.



Thank you.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c_hernandez32* /forum/post/18712249
> 
> 
> So whats so special about the XpanD glasses versus any other brand? I found a site that had been selling 3D glasses for DLP long before the whole 3D fad came about. I can admit they look a lot cheaper than the XpanD glasses but seem to sell for a lot less.
> 
> 
> I saw that the 102's are supposed to be compatible with DLP link, what is DLP link?



From http://www.dlp.com/projector/dlp-inn.../dlp-link.aspx 



> Quote:
> *DLP Link* The unique connection that enables DLP projectors to transmit 3D data - seamlessly.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18712294
> 
> 
> Thank you.



'Twas nothing


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c_hernandez32* /forum/post/18712249
> 
> 
> So whats so special about the XpanD glasses versus any other brand?...(snip)



The lenses use Pi-cell technology which, in layman's terms, switch on and off (snap open or snap closed) faster and have a wider viewing angle. Definitely worth the cha-ching, in my opinion.

http://www.personal.kent.edu/~mgu/LCD/pi-cell.htm


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18711802
> 
> 
> After looking as some artices and what not, it looks as if the X103's should be avalible by the starter pack release. I do hope I am wrong and they are X103's.



Just in case you are holding your breath, they are not likely the 103's (unless the kit does not provide batteries for the headset). A quick look at the xpand website product page on x103 show that the batteries are 2032 while 4electronicwarehouse product description of mystery glasses suggest they take 2025 (I say suggest because there are 3 batteries included, 2 for headset and 1 for remote control- my guess but this is only a guess).


----------



## Augerhandle

All things aside, I am quite impressed that an HDMI cable is provided with the kit!







I know of no other product (i.e. PS3s and Blu-ray players) that comes with it's own HDMI cable.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18712504
> 
> 
> All things aside, I am quite impressed that an HDMI cable is provided with the kit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know of no other product (i.e. PS3s and Blu-ray players) that comes with it's own HDMI cable.



Ha. I hadn't even noticed that. Excellent point. That's worth a few bucks. Probably a 1.3 that is compliant with their adapter output requirements to keep from having to deal with customers calling constantly with tech support issues that are due to inferior HDMI cables.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18712532
> 
> 
> Ha. I hadn't even noticed that. Excellent point. That's worth a few bucks. Probably a 1.3 that is compliant with their adapter output requirements to keep from having to deal with customers calling constantly with tech support issues that are due to inferior HDMI cables.










I took it as demonstrating a quality product, with commitment to their customers, by providing a "one stop" complete solution.


----------



## steelers1

just curious how many of you ordered this kit yet? i just ordered mine totay.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18712458
> 
> 
> Just in case you are holding your breath, they are not likely the 103's (unless the kit does not provide batteries for the headset). A quick look at the xpand website product page on x103 show that the batteries are 2032 while 4electronicwarehouse product description of mystery glasses suggest they take 2025 (I say suggest because there are 3 batteries included, 2 for headset and 1 for remote control- my guess but this is only a guess).



I'm not holding my breath. I figure x103 would be better, but don't be surprised if they are x101. Either way I would like a DLP link and ditch the emitter.


Maybe *ElecWarehouse* can get us a for sure answer to put this to bed.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18713281
> 
> 
> just curious how many of you ordered this kit yet? i just ordered mine totay.



I'm still thinking about it. I'm leaning towards preorder, but I can hold out a bit longer.


----------



## pjb16

The kit is up for pre-order on Amazon now.

http://www.amazon.com/Mitsubishi-3DC...5399202&sr=8-1


----------



## advocate2

Thanks PJB. I just ordered mine with overnight shipping. Great link.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18713890
> 
> 
> I'm not holding my breath. I figure x103 would be better, but don't be surprised if they are x101. Either way I would like a DLP link and ditch the emitter.
> 
> 
> Maybe *ElecWarehouse* can get us a for sure answer to put this to bed.



Our contact was not sure what model of glasses came in the kit. He speculates that it is a custom set of XpanD glasses made exclusively for Mitsubishi.


We will see if we can get any more details on the glasses for you.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18715260
> 
> 
> Thanks PJB. I just ordered mine with overnight shipping. Great link.



Just keep in mind that no matter where you buy them, they are currently a pre-order item and will not ship immediately.


----------



## ElecWarehouse

We just spoke to a product manager at Mitsubishi who would not disclose who manufactured the glasses. Mitsubishi asked us to remove from our site that the glasses are manufactured by XpanD.


The only confirmation that they would give us is that they are Mitsubishi glasses and Mitsubishi does not disclose who manufactures their components.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

If they match the pictures then they are the same as the Samsung SSG 2100-AB ASG's. Without doubt.


Mitsubishi was selling the x102's in a promotion with a retailer in california, but that was in February and things can change rather quickly.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18715932
> 
> 
> We just spoke to a product manager at Mitsubishi who would not disclose who manufactured the glasses. Mitsubishi asked us to remove from our site that the glasses are manufactured by XpanD.
> 
> 
> The only confirmation that they would give us is that they are Mitsubishi glasses and Mitsubishi does not disclose who manufactures their components.



What caused you to list XpanD as the manufacturer in the first place? Did you get your original info from Mitsubishi?


----------



## Athlon646464

I see that ElecWarehouse changed their photo of the Starter Package today. The glasses do indeed look like the Samsungs being sold at Crutchfield for $149.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18716018
> 
> 
> I see that ElecWarehouse changed their photo of the Starter Package today. The glasses do indeed look like the Samsungs being sold at Crutchfield for $149.



what samsung model number? 149 a pair or each? Are these IR emitter glasses just as good/better/worse than the DLP link technology that uses some white flash like the x102s?


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18716117
> 
> 
> what samsung model number? 149 a pair or each? Are these IR emitter glasses just as good/better/worse than the DLP link technology that uses some white flash like the x102s?



They are now $129 at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SSG-21...5414284&sr=8-1 


The price is for one set of glasses. I almost said one pair of glasses (like one pair of pants), now that would have been confusing to answer you in that way!










The Crutchfield site has a more detailed description of the glasses: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_3052100....html?tp=35625 


Or should I say glass(es).


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18715976
> 
> 
> What caused you to list XpanD as the manufacturer in the first place? Did you get your original info from Mitsubishi?



Yes, sorry for the confusion. Our original info came from our Mitsubishi sales rep. The latest info came from a product manager at Mitsubishi.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18716297
> 
> 
> Yes, sorry for the confusion. Our original info came from our Mitsubishi sales rep. The latest info came from a product manager at Mitsubishi.



Thanks. Its all very interesting indeed. I'm sure the actual manufacturer won't stay a secret for very long once the 'Mitsubishi' glasses are in the wild.......


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18716173
> 
> 
> They are now $129 at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SSG-21...5414284&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> The price is for one set of glasses. I almost said one pair of glasses (like one pair of pants), now that would have been confusing to answer you in that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crutchfield site has a more detailed description of the glasses: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_3052100....html?tp=35625
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I say glass(es).



Awesome. Thanks. Wow. So, not only is Mitsubishi being all James Bond about the kit information, but the kit is all about adapting other technology. Now, the adapter kit comes with the 3d signal adapter to comply with sony bluray standards, and an adapter IR emitter to comply with samsung glasses standards. These glasses dont require an emitter for samsung 3d tv's but only mitsu because they aren't designed to work on mitsu. Kind of pathetic. Just stick with the DLP link technology already incorporated into the tv's and make some company comply with your technology you bunch of wusses at mitsu! Almost enough to make me put my c9 on craigslist and poney up the dough for true 3d and not adapted...


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18716330
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thanks. Wow. So, not only is Mitsubishi being all James Bond about the kit information, but the kit is all about adapting other technology. Now, the adapter kit comes with the 3d signal adapter to comply with sony bluray standards, and an adapter IR emitter to comply with samsung glasses standards. These glasses dont require an emitter for samsung 3d tv's but only mitsu because they aren't designed to work on mitsu. Kind of pathetic. Just stick with the DLP link technology already incorporated into the tv's and make some company comply with your technology you bunch of wusses at mitsu! Almost enough to make me put my c9 on craigslist and poney up the dough for true 3d and not adapted...



you are wrong. you need to do more reaserch before you talk. i no you say you did but if you did then you dont under stand. first the adaptor only changes sony player to checkerboard format to work on the mit tv. also the mit tv will work with dlp link glasses and glasses that come with emitter so this way you have best of both worlds. i no you have a samsung tv and the adaptor wont work on your tv. your pissed at mitt because they fixed it so it wont work. i would of done the same thing to. i no you are going to say if mitt would of made it work that would make people buy there product later not as much as you think. why did you perchase the samsung in the first place? and why didnt you purchase the mitt tv? i feel for you but you should only be mad at samsung for droping the ball on you. good luck.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18717356
> 
> 
> you are wrong. you need to do more reaserch before you talk. i no you say you did but if you did then you dont under stand. first the adaptor only changes sony player to checkerboard format to work on the mit tv. also the mit tv will work with dlp link glasses and glasses that come with emitter so this way you have best of both worlds. i no you have a samsung tv and the adaptor wont work on your tv. your pissed at mitt because they fixed it so it wont work. i would of done the same thing to. i no you are going to say if mitt would of made it work that would make people buy there product later not as much as you think. why did you perchase the samsung in the first place? and why didnt you purchase the mitt tv? i feel for you but you should only be mad at samsung for droping the ball on you. good luck.



You are confused. I have a c9. I do not like that it was advertised as 3d-ready, because it is only 3d adaptable. The checkerboard format is inferior quality to the now standard 3d format, which these DLPs will never do. And, not only that, instead of using their DLP link technology in the 3d starter kit, they are using a samsung glasses with an external emitter. Are they saying that samsung is better quality then their own DLP link technology? If so, fine I will buy the kit today. But, i imagine it is much simpler, wherein samsung came in at a lower bid to produce the glasses compared to Xpand so what you are getting in the kit is adapted 3d technology because it is cheaper and not because it is better (theory). I do not like that the kit contents are hush hush. I would like to buy some xpand 102s now and play a couple of the xbox 360 and ps3 games that are available in checkerboard already while I am waiting for the adapter to come in. But, if these samsungs with external emitter are just the bomb compared to the DLP links then I would like to get the kit... but I just do not know anything about these technologies and neither do the company representatives when you call and ask.


----------



## bhalbower

Don’t mean to get in the middle of the debate, but I just wanted to mention that Mitsubishi didn’t come up with the concept of DLP-Link glasses. Someone at Xpand discovered that they can use the flashes of white light between the switching of left eye / right eye frames to sync the glasses. Mitsubishi started marketing the fact that their DLPs are DLP-Link compatible on their new 2010 line. I am not sure why Mitsubishi chose to offer IR emitter glasses instead of DLP-Link glasses with the kit. I would be curious to know if anyone has any opinion on which kind work better with these DLP TVs.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18717685
> 
> 
> Don’t mean to get in the middle of the debate, but I just wanted to mention that Mitsubishi didn’t come up with the concept of DLP-Link glasses. Someone at Xpand discovered that they can use the flashes of white light between the switching of left eye / right eye frames to sync the glasses.



?


DLP Link was developed by Texas Instruments, specifically for DLP & 3D.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18717697
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> DLP Link was developed by Texas Instruments, specifically for DLP & 3D.



Either way, Mitsubishi didn’t make their TVs DLP-Link compatible; it’s because of the nature of DLP that all DLPs are compatible. They developed their original 2007 line before the concept of DLP-Link was invented. Their original design was to use an IR emitter.


----------



## walford

Mits 3D ready DLP models support DLP-Link.

See Question and answer 10 in the following Mitsubishi link:

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/3D.html


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18717514
> 
> 
> You are confused. I have a c9. I do not like that it was advertised as 3d-ready, because it is only 3d adaptable. The checkerboard format is inferior quality to the now standard 3d format, which these DLPs will never do. And, not only that, instead of using their DLP link technology in the 3d starter kit, they are using a samsung glasses with an external emitter. Are they saying that samsung is better quality then their own DLP link technology? If so, fine I will buy the kit today. But, i imagine it is much simpler, wherein samsung came in at a lower bid to produce the glasses compared to Xpand so what you are getting in the kit is adapted 3d technology because it is cheaper and not because it is better (theory). I do not like that the kit contents are hush hush. I would like to buy some xpand 102s now and play a couple of the xbox 360 and ps3 games that are available in checkerboard already while I am waiting for the adapter to come in. But, if these samsungs with external emitter are just the bomb compared to the DLP links then I would like to get the kit... but I just do not know anything about these technologies and neither do the company representatives when you call and ask.



samsung didn`t make there own glasses xpand did same way with mitt xpand is probly making there`s to. there is probly two major company`s out there that make glasses and company`s hire them to make there glasses for them. mitt didnt copy samsung`s technology. also when xpand makes glasses for company`s most of the time the quality wont be as good as there own. mitt probly decided to go to these kind of glasses because they where cheaper for this kit instead of the 102`s both dlp link glasses and the ones coming with kit will work. what a plus. sorry i thougt you owned a samsung tv. have a nice day.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18717753
> 
> 
> Either way, Mitsubishi didn’t make their TVs DLP-Link compatible; it’s because of the nature of DLP that all DLPs are compatible. They developed their original 2007 line before the concept of DLP-Link was invented. Their original design was to use an IR emitter.



Either way? Not quite. Xpand did not 'discover' DLP Link, it was invented by TI, who licensed Xpand for DLP Link active stereo glasses.


When Texas Instruments developed DLP Link, they knew it would be available with all their 3D ready chips, even those already in the field including RP units from Mitsubishi & Samsung, and the DLP 3D ready projector manufacturers.


I made no comment about why or when Mitsubishi started to market DLP Link, or the fact their 3D ready sets from 2007 were equipped with the 3D Port for external emitter use.


All of Mitsubishi's current 3D ready sets still have the emitter port, to give end users their choice of active stereo shutter glasses compatible with DLP Link or other 3D Port compatible emitters.


----------



## bferr1

I wonder if Mitsubishi make additional 3D glasses available for those who want more than two pairs.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18717974
> 
> 
> Either way? Not quite. Xpand did not 'discover' DLP Link, it was invented by TI, who licensed Xpand for DLP Link active stereo glasses.
> 
> 
> When Texas Instruments developed DLP Link, they knew it would be available with all their 3D ready chips, even those already in the field including RP units from Mitsubishi & Samsung, and the DLP 3D ready projector manufacturers.
> 
> 
> I made no comment about why or when Mitsubishi started to market DLP Link, or the fact their 3D ready sets from 2007 were equipped with the 3D Port for external emitter use.
> 
> 
> All of Mitsubishi's current 3D ready sets still have the emitter port, to give end users their choice of active stereo shutter glasses compatible with DLP Link or other 3D Port compatible emitters.



You seem highly knowledgeable, do you know which technology is better? The DLP link (Xpand) vs. the external IR emitter (samsung)?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18718188
> 
> 
> You seem highly knowledgeable, do you know which technology is better? The DLP link (Xpand) vs. the external IR emitter (samsung)?



Either technology can produce the desired results. More important is the glasses themselves, in terms of cycle speed (how fast do the LCD's turn on and off) and light transmission (how much light do they pass when open and how much do they block when closed) characteristics.


At this point, I haven't looked at the specifics of the various products, except to know RealD CrystalEyes are among the best available.


Unfortunately, some of the display options don't give you any choice. I would opt for a display choice that let me pick the glasses I wanted.


I've worked with active stereo 3D since 1994.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18712283
> 
> 
> From XpanD's website: http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/X103-home/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Red and Bold by me)
> 
> It appears that I may have been correct. The starter kit may indeed contain X103s



where did you here this i hope its true.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18716173
> 
> 
> (snip) ...The price is for one set of glasses. I almost said one pair of glasses (like one pair of pants...(snip)...
> 
> Or should I say glass(es).



Stating price is for one one pair is okay. There are two glasses (lenses) in each frame, so that's how it came to be called one pair of glasses.


To state that the Mitsubishi kit comes with "two pairs of glasses" is correct.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18716117
> 
> 
> what samsung model number? 149 a pair or each? ...(snip)



$149 per pair, or $74.50 _*each eye*_. See my post immediately above.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18717514
> 
> 
> (snip) ...because it is only 3d adaptable. The checkerboard format is inferior quality to the now standard 3d format, which these DLPs will never do... snip



Inferior?


The ONLY format that it is inferior to is Blu-Ray3D (full HD to each eye), which is superior to ALL other formats specified.


The other HDMI 3D formats being used for gaming and TV (cable and dish), are not full HD, and therefore checkerboard is not inferior to them.


HDMI 1.4a mandatory modes:

* Frame Packing 1080p24, *720p*60

* Side-by-Side(*half*) 1080i60

* Top-and-Bottom(*half*) 1080p24, 720p60

Additional supported modes:

* Side-by-Side(*half*) 1080p60, 720p60, 1080p24, 1080p30 with horizontal subsampling

* Top-and-Bottom(*half*) 1080p60, 1080i60, 1080p30


Have you compared checkerboard (1080*P60*, half) to any of these?


In my opinion, based on specs and implementation, DLP checkerboard 3D is an equal or better viewing experience than most of the standard formats listed above.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18718407
> 
> 
> where did you here this i hope its true.



I didn't hear it, I _surmised_ it from XpanD's own literature and various other sources. I have since read in another forum that Mitsubishi told a vendor to take out any reference to XpanD in their ads.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18715932
> 
> 
> We just spoke to a product manager at Mitsubishi who would not disclose who manufactured the glasses. Mitsubishi asked us to remove from our site that the glasses are manufactured by XpanD.
> 
> 
> The only confirmation that they would give us is that they are Mitsubishi glasses and Mitsubishi does not disclose who manufactures their components.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18718612
> 
> 
> Inferior?
> 
> 
> The ONLY format that it is inferior to is Blu-Ray3D (full HD to each eye), which is superior to ALL other formats specified.
> 
> 
> The other HDMI 3D formats being used for gaming and TV (cable and dish), are not full HD, and therefore checkerboard is not inferior to them.
> 
> 
> HDMI 1.4a mandatory modes:
> 
> * Frame Packing 1080p24, *720p*60
> 
> * Side-by-Side(*half*) 1080i60
> 
> * Top-and-Bottom(*half*) 1080p24, 720p60
> 
> Additional supported modes:
> 
> * Side-by-Side(*half*) 1080p60, 720p60, 1080p24, 1080p30 with horizontal subsampling
> 
> * Top-and-Bottom(*half*) 1080p60, 1080i60, 1080p30
> 
> 
> Have you compared checkerboard (1080*P60*, half) to any of these?
> 
> 
> In my opinion, based on specs and implementation, DLP checkerboard 3D is an equal or better viewing experience than most of the standard formats listed above.



Agree.


I'll have more to say on this soon.


----------



## Ken H

Topics merged.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18718612
> 
> 
> Inferior?
> 
> 
> The ONLY format that it is inferior to is Blu-Ray3D (full HD to each eye), which is superior to ALL other formats specified.
> 
> 
> The other HDMI 3D formats being used for gaming and TV (cable and dish), are not full HD, and therefore checkerboard is not inferior to them.
> 
> 
> HDMI 1.4a mandatory modes:
> 
> * Frame Packing 1080p24, *720p*60
> 
> * Side-by-Side(*half*) 1080i60
> 
> * Top-and-Bottom(*half*) 1080p24, 720p60
> 
> Additional supported modes:
> 
> * Side-by-Side(*half*) 1080p60, 720p60, 1080p24, 1080p30 with horizontal subsampling
> 
> * Top-and-Bottom(*half*) 1080p60, 1080i60, 1080p30
> 
> 
> Have you compared checkerboard (1080*P60*, half) to any of these?
> 
> 
> In my opinion, based on specs and implementation, DLP checkerboard 3D is an equal or better viewing experience than most of the standard formats listed above.



This is a stupid question, and shows how little I understand of checkerboard but I'm going to ask it anyway. Doesn't applying checkerboard to these other formats reduce it by half also?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/18719751
> 
> 
> This is a stupid question, and shows how little I understand of checkerboard but I'm going to ask it anyway. Doesn't applying checkerboard to these other formats reduce it by half also?



No, it converts where and how the half's are displayed, but it does not reduce anything except from a Blu-ray source.


----------



## Milmanias

Good to know; thanks for the info, Ken.


----------



## ElecWarehouse

The stand alone adapter is scheduled to be released by Mitsubishi June 18 - (currently being pre-ordered $99), if you already have your glasses.


The whole kit, with the adapter and glasses will be available July 8 (currently being pre-ordered $399).


----------



## Daniel Murray

I just wish we new more on the glasses! Because I would like to pre-ordere if I new more about them.


----------



## Casey_Bryson

I will say either way you should be good to go. If they aren't XpanD x101's or x103's and they are the Samsung SSG-1100AB's then they are just as nice. I don't have any specs or test bed, just my eyes. I have had both and each has their pluses (Samsung's are lighter and the XpanD's are better looking/may have better extinction ratio-if that is the right term-due to pi-cell).


Bare in mind that I haven't tested the Sammy's on a DLP set, just the LED set in BestBuy.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Murray* /forum/post/18721987
> 
> 
> I just wish we new more on the glasses! Because I would like to pre-ordere if I new more about them.



As stated previously, Mitsubishi will not release the identity of the glasses manufacturer. We have spoken to one of the lead project developers at Mits on this topic and his response was something to the effect of: they are a pair Mitsubishi glasses, and Mitsubishi does not name their parts suppliers.


So you can take that for what it is worth. If you are worried about the glasses that Mits is supplying, you could always by a third party set, such as the XpanD 102s, as they will work with the Mits adapter.


----------



## Primetime19

Ken (or anyone else) Will the Mitsu adapter be required to watch any of the following if you have the x102 glasses:


1. A Playstation 3 3D game with 3D gaming firmware update (not released yet) connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV (the new 73738 DLP for example)?


2. A Playstation 3 3D Blu Ray Movie with 3D Blu Ray firmware update (not released yet) connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?


3. An XBox 360 3D game connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?


4. A DMP-BDT300 connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?


5. Dish Network HD receiver (whenever it is available - be it a firmware upgrade or a new box) connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?


Thanks.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18718498
> 
> 
> Stating price is for one one pair is okay. There are two glasses (lenses) in each frame, so that's how it came to be called one pair of glasses.
> 
> 
> To state that the Mitsubishi kit comes with "two pairs of glasses" is correct.



You're kidding, right? I was using mild sarcasm in a lame attempt at humor when answering someone's post. No need to correct my grammar with a snippet of mine.


By the way, it is also proper to say 'two pair of glasses' rather than 'two pairs of glasses'. Both may be used.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18718612
> 
> 
> In my opinion, based on specs and implementation, DLP checkerboard 3D is an equal or better viewing experience than most of the standard formats listed above.



From what I have read, I agree.


Folks who have seen a DLP's implementation of 3D seem to agree that DLP was made for 3D.


I cannot wait to see it from a good source on my 60737.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18722476
> 
> 
> Ken (or anyone else) Will the Mitsu adapter be required to watch any of the following if you have the x102 glasses:
> 
> 
> 1. A Playstation 3 3D game with 3D gaming firmware update (not released yet) connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV (the new 73738 DLP for example)?
> 
> 
> 2. A Playstation 3 3D Blu Ray Movie with 3D Blu Ray firmware update (not released yet) connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?
> 
> 
> 3. An XBox 360 3D game connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?
> 
> 
> 4. A DMP-BDT300 connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?
> 
> 
> 5. Dish Network HD receiver (whenever it is available - be it a firmware upgrade or a new box) connected directly into a Mitsu 3D ready TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You will need the adapter if your source cannot put out the checkerboard format. That is what the adapter is for, to convert the non-checkerboard format to checkerboard.


Some source hardware will send checkerboard, and some will not.


All 2009 3D ready DLPs and older need the checkerboard 3D signal. (I'm not sure about 2010 models and newer.)


Your specific questions cannot be answered without knowing which TV you have.


----------



## Primetime19

It is the Mitsu 73738 which supports the checkerboard and side-by-side 3D signal format.


So the questions are:


Does the Playstation 3 support either of those for 3D gaming or 3D Blu Ray? Does the XBox 360 support either of those for 3D gaming?


Will a Dish Network receiver support either of those formats?


I just found out that the DMP-BDT300 supports checkerboard so plugging that directly into the TV with the x102 will work.


My thought is that they started supporting side by side with this model to accomodate Dish signals in the future.


By the way, you can order the 73C9 from Paul's TV for $1497 and they may upgrade you for free to the new 73738 like they did me yesterday.


Thanks.


----------



## Primetime19

After more research, I can answer some of the questions myself:


1. You can play a 3D Playstation 3 or 3D XBox 360 game plugged directly into the TV with no adatper and the x102 glasses (because the games have a checkerboard output setting).


2. It appears as though the 3D Blu Ray through the PS3 will be viewable with the x102 glasses without an adapter on the 73738 with the side by side mode enabled.


3. It also appears as though a new set top box won't be needed for side by side 3D signals as it can be done with a firmware upgrade.


So for now, I will just get the x102's and stick with my Playstation 3 for 3D gaming and movies and my VIP622 for 3D TV in the future.


No need to get the Panasonic 3D Blu Ray DVD player.


Thanks.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18722845
> 
> 
> After more research, I can answer some of the questions myself:
> 
> 1. You can play a 3D Playstation 3 or 3D XBox 360 game plugged directly into the TV with no adatper and the x102 glasses (because the games have a checkerboard output setting).



Don't be too sure of that yet. Hopefully that's the case, but the 3d games that are currently out now have checkerboard as an output option, but that doesn't necessarily mean that Microsoft and Sony incorporate this option on their update.


----------



## Primetime19

Just found out a little more about the 738 - Mitsubishi 3DTVs (738 and 838 series) support the side-by-side 3D signal format. For support of other 3D formats, such as top-bottom and frame packing (3D Blu Ray standard), Mitsubishi plans to provide a 3D software upgrade to Mitsubishi 3DTVs.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18722507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18718498
> 
> 
> Stating price is for one one pair is okay. There are two glasses (lenses) in each frame, so that's how it came to be called one pair of glasses.
> 
> 
> To state that the Mitsubishi kit comes with "two pairs of glasses" is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? I was using mild sarcasm in a lame attempt at humor when answering someone's post. No need to correct my grammar with a snippet of mine.
> 
> 
> By the way, it is also proper to say 'two pair of glasses' rather than 'two pairs of glasses'. Both may be used.
Click to expand...


"Whoa there, Trigger!"







No insult was intended.


I was not correcting your grammar. I was _reinforcing_ your response with a bit of fact, and setting up my following post to the other poster. This is not the first time someone confused the issue in regards to pricing a pair of glasses, so I felt obligated to make it clear. Maybe I should have multi-quoted, using the other post as well?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18722995
> 
> 
> (snip) ...For support of other 3D formats, such as top-bottom and frame packing (3D Blu Ray standard), Mitsubishi plans to provide a 3D software upgrade to Mitsubishi 3DTVs.



Do you have a source for that info? I thought Mits was providing a _hardware_ upgrade, with their 3DC-1 Adapter. Maybe you are confusing the two?


----------



## Primetime19

That adapter will be needed for the older (pre-2010) non738 or 838 series sets because they only support checkerboard. I think they are considering the 738 and 838 (with built in surround sound) series as being 3DTV's because they include native side by side support and natively support 1920X1080 24fps (full HD).


So with a firmware upgrade, you'll be able to view a full 3D BD with a PS3 without an emitter or adapter.


It's in the specsheet on Mitsubishi's site for the 73738.

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/specsheet-738.pdf


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18723183
> 
> 
> That adapter will be needed for the older (pre-2010) non738 or 838 series sets because they only support checkerboard. They are considering the 738 and 838 (with built in surround sound) series as being 3DTV's becuase they include native side by side support.
> 
> 
> It's in the specsheet on Mitsubishi's site for the 73738.
> 
> http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/specsheet-738.pdf



Thanks for the link, as I forgot or entirely missed







the statement about the proposed firmware update.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18723183
> 
> 
> That adapter will be needed for the older (pre-2010) non738 or 838 series sets because they only support checkerboard. I think they are considering the 738 and 838 (with built in surround sound) series as being 3DTV's because they include native side by side support and natively support 1920X1080 24fps (full HD).
> 
> 
> So with a firmware upgrade, you'll be able to view a full 3D BD with a PS3 without an emitter or adapter.
> 
> 
> It's in the specsheet on Mitsubishi's site for the 73738.
> 
> http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/specsheet-738.pdf



Where does it say in the spec sheet that the x38 series will have full 3D HD support with the firmware upgrade? It just mentions side-by-side. Isn’t side-by-side still half resolution? Their firmware upgrade might just take the full interlaced HD signal and convert it to side-by-side.


Sorry if I am not understanding it correctly. This is all new to me.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18722644
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you can order the 73C9 from Paul's TV for $1497 and they may upgrade you for free to the new 73738 like they did me yesterday.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Are you sure the upgraded you to the new 738 and not the 737? The 73738 is not available yet and the MSRP is 2399. If so, congrats. You lucky bastard.


----------



## bferr1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18725216
> 
> 
> Where does it say in the spec sheet that the x38 series will have full 3D HD support with the firmware upgrade? It just mentions side-by-side. Isn't side-by-side still half resolution? Their firmware upgrade might just take the full interlaced HD signal and convert it to side-by-side.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I am not understanding it correctly. This is all new to me.



Fine print on page 2. Took me a while to find it, but it's there.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bferr1* /forum/post/18725343
> 
> 
> Fine print on page 2. Took me a while to find it, but it's there.



I see it now, “_For support of other 3D formats, such as top-bottom and frame packing (3d Blu Ray standard), Mitsubishi plans to provide a 3D software upgrade._”


This must mean that the new x38 series has an HDMI 1.4 port. Otherwise the upgrade could work for older Mits as well.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18723090
> 
> 
> "Whoa there, Trigger!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No insult was intended.
> 
> 
> I was not correcting your grammar. I was _reinforcing_ your response with a bit of fact, and setting up my following post to the other poster. This is not the first time someone confused the issue in regards to pricing a pair of glasses, so I felt obligated to make it clear. Maybe I should have multi-quoted, using the other post as well?



NP - I see what you were trying to do now.


----------



## Lumpy

I just pre-ordered a 3DC-1 Adapter and a couple pair of x102's($380.99 total after shipping).


I thought I'd try and save a buck or 2 by getting the Viewsonic glasses but they aren't available anywhere and/or delivery is very tentative.


One possible issue that just occured to me is audio sync if a setup is like mine has to be. I plan to hook directly from my source (either my D* HR21-700 or PS3) to the adapter while sending audio to my HDMI 1.1a receiver via toslink.


Any thoughts on this? I'd hate to have to resort to my 65C9's speakers.


I was suprised by the comment that DLP was inferior. I'd read somewhere (probably AVS) that DLP's have a very fast "refresh" or lack of image retention (I don't remember the exact terminology), which minimizes or eliminates ghosting. From my limited experience hooking my 3D Vision PC to my Mits, 3D was way better than my Sammy 2233RZ LCD, with which I get significant ghosting on some games.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18726398
> 
> 
> (snip) ...I was suprised by the comment that DLP was inferior. I'd read somewhere (probably AVS) that DLP's have a very fast "refresh" or lack of image retention (I don't remember the exact terminology), which minimizes or eliminates ghosting. From my limited experience hooking my 3D Vision PC to my Mits, 3D was way better than my Sammy 2233RZ LCD, with which I get significant ghosting on some games.



Yeah, ever since people went gaga for "flat" screens, they overlook DLP's advantages, such as lower cost per square inch, lower electricity consumption, better black levels, and faster response time, LCDs still suffer from motion blur, not to mention the screen door effect, I really can't stand that. Also, according to my research, LCDs pictures turn green or yellow as they age, and plasmas just fade away, while my DLP gets rejuvenated with a new bulb ($99) every three or four years.


Everyone I know who has a flat screen has it sitting on a stand or table that is at least 20 inches deep, so the "flatness" of the TV is of no value anyway, IMHO.


My Mits is calibrated, and it's an amazing experience. Not to mention everyone else is just now catching up on it's 3D capability.


The only thing I would do differently, is buy the 82", as you soon find that bigger *is* better in HDTV.


----------



## scarabaeus

Those are nice advantages of DLPs, but I personally dislike the hot spot issues of the rear projection. I prefer to have the same contrast and color accuracy, independent of the viewing angle. Until OLED TVs are more mature, only plasma and CRT can offer that. OLED should also be great for 3D, with a short switching time.


----------



## bhalbower

Just ordered my Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter. I opted to just get the adapter and wait for the Xpand x103s. They are going to retail for 129 and they are supposed to be compatible with almost all 3D TVs. They automatically scan for the signal that the TV is sending.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18726725
> 
> 
> Just ordered my Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter. I opted to just get the adapter and wait for the Xpand x103s. They are going to retail for 129 and they are supposed to be compatible with almost all 3D TVs. They automatically scan for the signal that the TV is sending.



How do you know how much they will cost, or when they will be available? thanks


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18726664
> 
> 
> Those are nice advantages of DLPs, but I personally dislike the hot spot issues of the rear projection. I prefer to have the same contrast and color accuracy, independent of the viewing angle. Until OLED TVs are more mature, only plasma and CRT can offer that. OLED should also be great for 3D, with a short switching time.



To each his own. Personally, I haven't seen any hot spot issues, nor any problems in regards to viewing angles. Maybe it's just my seating arrangement. The contrast and color changes pertain to _vertical_ viewing angles with a DLP. Horizontally, it's not a problem. All my seats are at the same elevation, and I typically don't watch TV way off axis or while standing.










As always, YMMV. It's all about what each person finds important. I _see_ the difference every time I see a plasma or LCD at a store or friend's house. When I no longer see screen door effects or smearing, I may change my mind.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18726817
> 
> 
> How do you know how much they will cost, or when they will be available? thanks



Wall street journal article

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...422996702.html 


However, it is not clear to me whether the glasses will support DLP-Link. Xspan's website mentions that they will be compatible with DLP but doesn’t say anything about DLP-link. I might have to get the x102s after all. Unless they will sell an IR emitter.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18726875
> 
> 
> Wall street journal article
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...422996702.html
> 
> 
> However, it is not clear to me whether the glasses will support DLP-Link. Xspan's website mentions that they will be compatible with DLP but doesn't say anything about DLP-link. I might have to get the x102s after all. Unless they will sell an IR emitter.



Firstly, they are the flagship "universal" xpands so they should not require another purchase to work on your dlp (my opinion). About the 102's, I am thinking about going that way too, but are you worried about having to purchase batteries through xpand forever?


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18726909
> 
> 
> Firstly, they are the flagship "universal" xpands so they should not require another purchase to work on your dlp (my opinion). About the 102's, I am thinking about going that way too, but are you worried about having to purchase batteries through xpand forever?



Not worried about the batteries. I am sure I will be able to get replacements in the future. Xpand will be around for long time.


Why are you going to get the 102s if you believe that the 103s will support DLP-Link as well as work with other TVs?


Can't wait to see the full specs on the 103s. I want to verify that they will support DLP-link.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18726725
> 
> 
> Just ordered my Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter. I opted to just get the adapter and wait for the Xpand x103s. They are going to retail for 129 and they are supposed to be compatible with almost all 3D TVs. They automatically scan for the signal that the TV is sending.



x103 are IR only and not DlLP Link. You still need an emitter. The x104 are the true universal, but you have to wait till 2011.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18726875
> 
> 
> Wall street journal article
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...422996702.html
> 
> 
> However, it is not clear to me whether the glasses will support DLP-Link. Xspan's website mentions that they will be compatible with DLP but doesn’t say anything about DLP-link. I might have to get the x102s after all. Unless they will sell an IR emitter.



Do your homework. Check out the chart at XpanD's website.

http://www.xpandcinema.com/products/glasses/ 


The X101s are IR

The X102s are DLP-Link

The X103s are Universal IR

The X104s are Universal IR _and_ DLP-Link


The 103s are coming out soon. The X104s are slated to appear January 2011. The X103s will still work on your DLP if you have an emitter. The emitter is optional.


If you have a DLP, the X104s are the "end all-do all". You can watch your DLP with them, or go to a friend's house, and don't need to purchase an emitter. Or, if you don't own a 3DTV, you can sponge off your friends, no matter which type of TV they own!


----------



## bhalbower

Thanks for clarifying.


Think I will wait a while on the glasses to see what comes out this year.


No Blu-Rays available yet anyway. Just wanted to pre-order my adapter in case they get back logged.


Any idea what the optional IR Emitter will cost?


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18725277
> 
> 
> Are you sure the upgraded you to the new 738 and not the 737? The 73738 is not available yet and the MSRP is 2399. If so, congrats. You lucky bastard.



I am positive. The model is 73738 and the date of manufacture is 5/18/2010. I did get very lucky.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18727049
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> 
> Think I will wait a while on the glasses to see what comes out this year.
> 
> 
> No Blu-Rays available yet anyway. Just wanted to pre-order my adapter in case they get back logged.
> 
> 
> Any idea what the optional IR Emitter will cost?



I would think any vesa emitter would work. The only one I've see sold separately at a reasonable price is this one. Which model TV do you own?

http://www.i-glassesstore.com/dlp3d-wless-xmitter.html


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18727106
> 
> 
> I would think any vesa emitter would work. The only one I've see sold separately at a reasonable price is this one. Which model TV do you own?
> 
> http://www.i-glassesstore.com/dlp3d-wless-xmitter.html



Thanks.


I own a WD-73737.


Probably end up getting the 102s in a couple months, unless some great deal comes out on some glasses with and IR Emitter included.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18726398
> 
> 
> I just pre-ordered a 3DC-1 Adapter and a couple pair of x102's($380.99 total after shipping).
> 
> 
> I thought I'd try and save a buck or 2 by getting the Viewsonic glasses but they aren't available anywhere and/or delivery is very tentative.
> 
> 
> One possible issue that just occured to me is audio sync if a setup is like mine has to be. I plan to hook directly from my source (either my D* HR21-700 or PS3) to the adapter while sending audio to my HDMI 1.1a receiver via toslink.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'd hate to have to resort to my 65C9's speakers.
> 
> 
> I was suprised by the comment that DLP was inferior. I'd read somewhere (probably AVS) that DLP's have a very fast "refresh" or lack of image retention (I don't remember the exact terminology), which minimizes or eliminates ghosting. From my limited experience hooking my 3D Vision PC to my Mits, 3D was way better than my Sammy 2233RZ LCD, with which I get significant ghosting on some games.



If you have an xbox 360 or a playstation 3 please try one of the free trials of checkerboard enabled 3d games and post any comments on how well the xpand 102's work with c9 dlp link. I would really appreciate it as I am leaning towards the adapter/102 combo instead of the kit.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18727101
> 
> 
> I am positive. The model is 73738 and the date of manufacture is 5/18/2010. I did get very lucky.



Cool. Is it a pre-order or does it actually have a ship date? When does it ship?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18715932
> 
> 
> We just spoke to a product manager at Mitsubishi who would not disclose who manufactured the glasses. Mitsubishi asked us to remove from our site that the glasses are manufactured by XpanD.
> 
> 
> The only confirmation that they would give us is that they are Mitsubishi glasses and Mitsubishi does not disclose who manufactures their components.



I finally got a reply from my email to Mits regarding their source for the glasses.



> Quote:
> Thank you for contacting Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc. We are pleased to be able to assist our customers via our website. Here is the information that you have requested:
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi glasses use an emitter, NOT XPand.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> MDEA



According to Mits customer service, you either need an emitter or an XPand...







and they use an emitter.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18726398
> 
> 
> I just pre-ordered a 3DC-1 Adapter and a couple pair of x102's($380.99 total after shipping).
> 
> 
> I thought I'd try and save a buck or 2 by getting the Viewsonic glasses but they aren't available anywhere and/or delivery is very tentative.
> 
> 
> One possible issue that just occured to me is audio sync if a setup is like mine has to be. I plan to hook directly from my source (either my D* HR21-700 or PS3) to the adapter while sending audio to my HDMI 1.1a receiver via toslink.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'd hate to have to resort to my 65C9's speakers.
> 
> 
> I was suprised by the comment that DLP was inferior. I'd read somewhere (probably AVS) that DLP's have a very fast "refresh" or lack of image retention (I don't remember the exact terminology), which minimizes or eliminates ghosting. From my limited experience hooking my 3D Vision PC to my Mits, 3D was way better than my Sammy 2233RZ LCD, with which I get significant ghosting on some games.



Where did you find the 102's for that price? I can only find them for 149 a piece.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18727379
> 
> 
> Where did you find the 102's for that price? I can only find them for 149 a piece.



I think the price dropped when the new batch from XpanD came out this week.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18727106
> 
> 
> I would think any vesa emitter would work.



To be clear, unless you have universal IR glasses like the x102 & x103, an emitter will have to be directly compatible with the glasses.


VESA compatibility is in reference to the 3 pin 3D connection, for the sync signal and voltage input.


If you have the x102 or x104, you won't need an emitter with the Mitsu DLPs.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18727711
> 
> 
> To be clear, unless you have universal IR glasses like the x102 & x103, an emitter will have to be directly compatible with the glasses...(snip)



Yes, thanks. The poster was asking in reference to the X103s with a Mits DLP, but it may not have been clear in later posts.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18723183
> 
> 
> That adapter will be needed for the older (pre-2010) non738 or 838 series sets because they only support checkerboard. I think they are considering the 738 and 838 (with built in surround sound) series as being 3DTV's because they include native side by side support and natively support 1920X1080 24fps (full HD).
> 
> 
> So with a firmware upgrade, you'll be able to view a full 3D BD with a PS3 without an emitter or adapter.
> 
> 
> It's in the specsheet on Mitsubishi's site for the 73738.
> 
> http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/specsheet-738.pdf



The 738 & 838 series will only display Blu-ray in checkerboard format, you just won't need the external adapter, as they will do the conversion internally. In other words, it's technically not full 3D like the plasma and LCD 3DTV's will do. Blu-ray will be the only full 3D source for the time being.


Having said that, it's going to take side by side evaluations to see just how much of a difference it makes. I'm guessing DLP's will be at least as good, maybe better in some respects, due to the native technology.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18727744
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks. The poster was asking in reference to the X103s with a Mits DLP, but it may not have been clear in later posts.



Ah yes, I see.


----------



## idamon

Does anyone have any experience with www.tru3d.com? They have the x102's for cheapest but they have 0 record on bbb.org... curious if they are one of those .com's that takes your money and tells you to go sit and spin...


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18725398
> 
> 
> I see it now, “_For support of other 3D formats, such as top-bottom and frame packing (3d Blu Ray standard), Mitsubishi plans to provide a 3D software upgrade._”
> 
> 
> This must mean that the new x38 series has an HDMI 1.4 port. Otherwise the upgrade could work for older Mits as well.



That's a myth. Andy Parsons, Chairperson of the U.S. Promotions Committee for the Blu-ray Disc Association (BDA):


It's not required to use (HDMI) 1.4 as long as everything in the signal path is capable of handling the 3D payload. This means, for example, that HDMI 1.3a can be used if all components, including cables and HDMI switching devices (such as A/V receivers) are "High Speed HDMI."


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18727351
> 
> 
> Cool. Is it a pre-order or does it actually have a ship date? When does it ship?



I ordered the 73C9 on their website on Saturday, May 29 and they shipped the 73738 to me on Tuesday, June 1st. I called them and they explained that since I had to wait over the holiday weekend for the shipping (even though it's not stated on the website, Internet orders only ship on business days and Monday was a holiday) they upgraded me 2 levels to the 73738. Who knows if that's true, it's possible Paul's has no more 73C9's so anyone who orders it gets what they have, the 73738.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18727770
> 
> 
> The 738 & 838 series will only display Blu-ray in checkerboard format, you just won't need the external adapter, as they will do the conversion internally. In other words, it's technically not full 3D like the plasma and LCD 3DTV's will do. Blu-ray will be the only full 3D source for the time being.
> 
> 
> Having said that, it's going to take side by side evaluations to see just how much of a difference it makes. I'm guessing DLP's will be at least as good, maybe better in some respects, due to the native technology.



Correct, in order to view full 3D, you'll need a set that will display the frame packing format (from BD) without conversion. I should have said "So with a firmware upgrade, you'll be able to view a full 3D BD output from a PS3 that is converted and output by the 73738 in checkerboard format without an emitter or adapter using the x102's or x104's."


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18727376
> 
> 
> I finally got a reply from my email to Mits regarding their source for the glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Mits customer service, you either need an emitter or an XPand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they use an emitter.



That makes sense. The 3DC-1000 includes an emitter, an adapter and 2 pairs of glasses. We know the x102s don't work with an emitter so they must be the x101s, x103s or a different brand (non DLP-Link) that requires an emitter. I know they said NOT XPand, but who knows if that's actually true. Giving them the benefit of the doubt, they would be a non-DLP Link brand that requires an emitter.


The question now is why. Why not dump the emitter and include 2 pairs of X102s? Could they not come to an agreement with XPand? Is the tech better through an emitter? Only time and testing will tell.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18730187
> 
> 
> I ordered the 73C9 on their website on Saturday, May 29 and they shipped the 73738 to me on Tuesday, June 1st. I called them and they explained that since I had to wait over the holiday weekend for the shipping (even though it's not stated on the website, Internet orders only ship on business days and Monday was a holiday) they upgraded me 2 levels to the 73738. Who knows if that's true, it's possible Paul's has no more 73C9's so anyone who orders it gets what they have, the 73738.



Sounds like you won the lottery.


Keep us posted. Let us know when your TV arrives and verify the model number.


I thought that the 738 series wasn’t shipping until Mid July. It’s only available for pre-order everywhere else.


I think you will probably be one of the first people to get one of these TVs.


----------



## philnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18730264
> 
> 
> The question now is why. Why not dump the emitter and include 2 pairs of X102s? Could they not come to an agreement with XPand? Is the tech better through an emitter? Only time and testing will tell.



I bet its a supply issue. Its been incredibly difficult to find X102s in stock anywhere. And when they do show up, they usually sell out almost instantly. If Xpand can't meet production demand for what are mostly a couple of niche 3D markets on the internet, I imagine even an initial product order from a mega company like Mitsubishi could overwhelm them.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *philnerd* /forum/post/18730917
> 
> 
> I bet its a supply issue. Its been incredibly difficult to find X102s in stock anywhere. And when they do show up, they usually sell out almost instantly. If Xpand can't meet production demand for what are mostly a couple of niche 3D markets on the internet, I imagine even an initial product order from a mega company like Mitsubishi could overwhelm them.



In most cases like that, the bigger company gets their order filled first and little company gets theirs second if there is any left.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18730351
> 
> 
> Sounds like you won the lottery.
> 
> 
> Keep us posted. Let us know when your TV arrives and verify the model number.
> 
> 
> I thought that the 738 series wasn’t shipping until Mid July. It’s only available for pre-order everywhere else.
> 
> 
> I think you will probably be one of the first people to get one of these TVs.



They delivered it to me on Tuesday, June 1st. It's sitting in the box in the Living Room. I'll be setting it up on the 8th.


It is showing IN STOCK from Paul's through Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Mitsubishi-WD-...684162&sr=1-11 


It is also IN STOCK on Pauls' site as well http://www.paulstv.com/DLP-Televisio...hi-WD73738.asp 


1 Curious Item to note... the 73C9 is no longer available on Paul's Site, only the 60C9 and the 65C9. Looks like they ran out and gave me the new one.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18730264
> 
> 
> That makes sense. The 3DC-1000 includes an emitter, an adapter and 2 pairs of glasses. We know the x102s don't work with an emitter so they must be the x101s, x103s or a different brand (non DLP-Link) that requires an emitter. I kjnow they said NOT XPand....



All that could mean, is the glasses in the kit aren't branded Xpand. Meaning they could be made by Xpand and branded Mitsubishi or not branded at all.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18731223
> 
> 
> All that could mean, is the glasses in the kit aren't branded Xpand. Meaning they could be made by Xpand and branded Mitsubishi or not branded at all.



Can anyone make a legitimate argument for one technology over the other (xpand dlp link white light thingy vs infrared transmitter glasses)? Don't just quote tag lines off the website like Pi-cell is the best or whatever... please just explain to me the possible positives and negatives of each technology and which one will likely be more future-proof for console gaming and 3d blu ray purposes (adapted of course). Could the DLP link technology be better for red/green colorblind person (me) or does the infrared emitter not need to communicate with your retina? I do not understand how a white flash can accomplish the same thing as the IR emitter...


----------



## Casey_Bryson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18732312
> 
> 
> Can anyone make a legitimate argument for one technology over the other (xpand dlp link white light thingy vs infrared transmitter glasses)? Don't just quote tag lines off the website like Pi-cell is the best or whatever... please just explain to me the possible positives and negatives of each technology and which one will likely be more future-proof for console gaming and 3d blu ray purposes (adapted of course). Could the DLP link technology be better for red/green colorblind person (me) or does the infrared emitter not need to communicate with your retina? I do not understand how a white flash can accomplish the same thing as the IR emitter...



Here are some basic positive/negatives with each tech: (off the top of my head)


Negative with DLP-Link's: Sometimes they can temporarily lose sync due to other white light in room (e.g. If you look away from TV at a window). They also will turn on with ANY white light (battery drain), so you have to keep them in a dark place/box.


Negative with IR: Line of sight...you lose sync when you aren't in range of the emitter, which is usually very small (6 foot radius) for most emitters. More powerful emitters are available, but they are very expensive. You don't have this problem with DLP-Link, unless your Projector/TV is very dark (think lumens).


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18731223
> 
> 
> All that could mean, is the glasses in the kit aren't branded Xpand. Meaning they could be made by Xpand and branded Mitsubishi or not branded at all.



They could be XPand and not branded, but why use a model that requires an emitter when you have DLP-link built in and could choose a glasses model that supports it? Since the adapter is $100 and 2 pairs of glasses are $250, they are selling the emitter for $50 for a total of $400. I wonder how much they are making off each emiiter? I suppose if they are making $1 off each, it's more profit than a package without it.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18732409
> 
> 
> They could be XPand and not branded, but why use a model that requires an emitter when you have DLP-link built in and could choose a glasses model that supports it? Since the adapter is $100 and 2 pairs of glasses are $250, they are selling the emitter for $50 for a total of $400. I wonder how much they are making off each emiiter? I suppose if they are making $1 off each, it's more profit than a package without it.



Many of us have asked this same question and there has been absolutly no indication from MITs as to why they made this choice.

At on point it was rumored that effective reception angle of the DLP-Link glases was last but user that have them reception angle is not a problem.

Apparenty as you are thinking there is enough of a cost differece to make it worthwhile to them and a big nuciense to all of their customers.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18732312
> 
> 
> Can anyone make a legitimate argument for one technology over the other (xpand dlp link white light thingy vs infrared transmitter glasses)? Don't just quote tag lines off the website like Pi-cell is the best or whatever... please just explain to me the possible positives and negatives of each technology and which one will likely be more future-proof for console gaming and 3d blu ray purposes (adapted of course). Could the DLP link technology be better for red/green colorblind person (me) or does the infrared emitter not need to communicate with your retina? I do not understand how a white flash can accomplish the same thing as the IR emitter...



You should at least read the last few pages of a topic before asking questions already answered.


Again.....


Either technology for controlling the glasses can produce the desired results. More important is the glasses themselves, in terms of cycle speed (how fast do the LCD's turn on and off) and light transmission (how much light do they pass when open and how much do they block when closed) characteristics.


At this point, I haven't looked at the specifics of the various products, except to know RealD CrystalEyes are among the best available.


Unfortunately, some of the display options don't give you any choice. I would opt for a display choice that let me pick the glasses I wanted.


And no, the infrared emitter does not communicate with your retina. All the IR emitter or DLP Link does, is tell the glasses what to do, meaning when to let light in and when to block it.


End of story.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18732409
> 
> 
> They could be XPand and not branded, but why use a model that requires an emitter when you have DLP-link built in and could choose a glasses model that supports it?



That's the question, isn't it?


One guess is that per viewer for two pairs of glasses, the DLP Link glasses cost more than the IR glasses and emitter combined, and using the IR glasses and emitter allowed Mitsu to meet the price point the marketing research showed to be the sweet spot.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18732639
> 
> 
> You should at least read the last few pages of a topic before asking questions already answered.
> 
> 
> Again.....
> 
> 
> Either technology for controlling the glasses can produce the desired results. More important is the glasses themselves, in terms of cycle speed (how fast do the LCD's turn on and off) and light transmission (how much light do they pass when open and how much do they block when closed) characteristics.
> 
> 
> At this point, I haven't looked at the specifics of the various products, except to know RealD CrystalEyes are among the best available.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the display options don't give you any choice. I would opt for a display choice that let me pick the glasses I wanted.
> 
> 
> And no, the infrared emitter does not communicate with your retina. All the IR emitter or DLP Link does, is tell the glasses what to do, meaning when to let light in and when to block it.
> 
> 
> End of story.



Some useful points. Thank you. So if I understand correctly, the quick flash of white light shown on the DLP screen is to communicate something to the glasses to sync the shutters with the frame refresh rate of the screen/3d software... does that quick flash of white light register as an artifact in the viewing experience that would not be experienced with IR emitter? Thank you.

mini-quote "RealD CrystalEyes are among the best available." - not very useful. Better would be to say why they are the best... rated well among users, cnet likes them, techies/geeks like them in forums... why. but thanks i will look into that tech...


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18732784
> 
> 
> ...does that quick flash of white light register as an artifact in the viewing experience that would not be experienced with IR emitter?



No.




> Quote:
> mini-quote "RealD CrystalEyes are among the best available." - not very useful. Better would be to say why they are the best... rated well among users, cnet likes them, techies/geeks like them in forums... why.



20 years of experience. For professional applications, CrystalEyes are the de facto choice.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18732652
> 
> 
> That's the question, isn't it?
> 
> 
> One guess is that per viewer for two pairs of glasses, the DLP Link glasses cost more than the IR glasses and emitter combined, and using the IR glasses and emitter allowed Mitsu to meet the price point the marketing research showed to be the sweet spot.



Personally, since I have the DLP with side by side (73738), I'm going with the x102s standalone. I can watch DirectTV without an emitter or adapter. Also hoping that the PS3 will have checkerboard or side by side support when they firmware upgrade to 3D BD or Mitsu provides the software upgrade to support frame stacking quickly so it won't matter if Sony supports anything other than Full 3D. If Sony goes that way, doesn't support checkerboard or side by side and Mitsu doesn't come out with the software upgrade, I'll buy a Panasonic 3D BD player with checkerboard output and Avatar in November.


I guess the big questions now are when will the 3D BD firmware upgrade for the PS3 come out and what format(s) will be supported?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18732784
> 
> 
> (snip) ... does that quick flash of white light register as an artifact in the viewing experience that would not be experienced with IR emitter?... (snip)


That quick flash is always happening between frames, whether watching in 3D or not.

The glasses take advantage of that flash, by using it as the trigger to signal the flip-flopping between lenses in the glasses.

You can't discern it during 2D viewing, so there's no reason to believe you would during 3D viewing.

http://www.dlp.com/projector/dlp-inn.../dlp-link.aspx 

*CORRECTION*-My glasses shut off when I turn off 3D in the TV, so the white flash is happening only in 3D mode. You still can't discern the flash though, as it happens too quickly.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18732903
> 
> 
> That quick flash is always happening between frames, whether watching in 3D or not. The glasses take advantage of that flash, by using it as the trigger to signal the flip-flopping between lenses in the glasses.
> 
> 
> You can't discern it during 2D viewing, so there's no reason to believe you would during 3D viewing.
> 
> http://www.dlp.com/projector/dlp-inn.../dlp-link.aspx



If that is true then a) wouldn't that limit the dark scenes capabilities of the dlp's, if they flash a white light every so many frames? and b) if it is on all the time in 2d mode then what is the point of pressing the button to tell the tv to switch to 3d mode?

Also, does anyone know if walk in stores like frizies, bbuy, etc will have the adapter in stock? Is it SAFE to assume they will get them in stock same day they are allowed to be shipped (June 18)?



Thanks


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18732895
> 
> 
> Personally, since I have the DLP with side by side (73738), I'm going with the x102s standalone. I can watch DirectTV without an emitter or adapter. Also hoping that the PS3 will have checkerboard or side by side support when they firmware upgrade to 3D BD or Mitsu provides the software upgrade to support frame stacking quickly so it won't matter if Sony supports anything other than Full 3D. If Sony goes that way, doesn't support checkerboard or side by side and Mitsu doesn't come out with the software upgrade, I'll buy a Panasonic 3D BD player with checkerboard output and Avatar in November.
> 
> 
> I guess the big questions now are when will the 3D BD firmware upgrade for the PS3 come out and what format(s) will be supported?



It's less expensive to buy the Sony s470 Blu Ray player with the adapter. 175 + 100 = 275. The Panasonic Blu Ray Player cost 400+ depending on which model you choose. The Sony has all the same features, after a firmware update in July, except for the dual HDMI ports. If you are worried about the quality, buy a warranty and it is still less expensive by at leat $100.


Don't get me wrong, I would love the Panasonic that has the checkerboard built in, but with the extra money I save, I could buy 1 pair of glasses.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18734068
> 
> 
> If that is true then a) wouldn't that limit the dark scenes capabilities of the dlp's, if they flash a white light every so many frames?



No, as DLP is noted for better blacks than other digital display technology.




> Quote:
> Also, does anyone know if walk in stores like frizies, bbuy, etc will have the adapter in stock?



Mitsubishi will make the Pack & adapter available to it's retail dealers, but it will be up to them to decide to carry the products.



> Quote:
> Is it SAFE to assume they will get them in stock same day they are allowed to be shipped (June 18)?



No. Depending on the particulars, actual availability will vary. Having said that, some retailers may take special measures to get the product available to buy asap. We shall see.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18734068
> 
> 
> 
> (snip) ...b) if it is on all the time in 2d mode then what is the point of pressing the button to tell the tv to switch to 3d mode?... (snip)
> 
> 
> Thanks




Pressing the 3D button _tells the TV to process each frame_, separating the left and right eye views.


In 3D mode, the TV pulls every other pixel (the red squares of the "checkerboard") sending them to the screen for one eye, and pulls the remaining pixels (the blue squares of the "checkerboard") sending them to the screen for the other eye.* At the same time, it processes the "empty" pixels in between to give a full image for each eye.

http://dlp.com/downloads/DLP%203D%20HDTV%20Technology.pdf 


Where the coolness comes in, is that by sampling this way, you still have 1920 lines x 1080 lines of resolution (though they are "dotted" lines). The "empty" pixels are interpolated by the TV's processor, and this works quite well, since there is information on all four sides of the empty pixels. That is why 3D DLP looks so good, even though it's not "technically" full resolution.


(The reverse happens to the separate left and right views of a 3D signal when it is "adapted" to checkerboard. The left eye view is sampled by only taking every other pixel (blue squares the "checkerboard") while the red squares of the "checkerboard" are sampled from the right eye view. These are then overlapped into one frame and sent to the TV as one composite image, to be processed as explained above.)


Click image to enlarge.

Attachment 177342 


*With an emitter and glasses, the TV also sends a sync pulse between frames through the emitter, if so equipped. The DLP-Link light pulse saves the cost and installation of the emitter. It works very well in larger venues, such as a classroom, where an emitter powerfull enough to reach out and trigger all the glasses is quite expensive.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18734971
> 
> 
> Pressing the 3D button _tells the TV to process each frame_, separating the left and right eye views.... cut out



Thanks. Sweet explanation. Saved me a lot of time.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18734545
> 
> 
> No, as DLP is noted for better blacks than other digital display technology.



Is this true relative to plasma's? When buying my DLP, I cried a little on the inside because of the black levels I would never see because I did not go plasma... did I cry in vein? Am I confused about the tech? Or are you talking about bad blacks in lcd, tube, and projector?


----------



## almostinsane

The only TV I've ever seen that has better blacks than a plasma is a CRT.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18735143
> 
> 
> Is this true relative to plasma's? When buying my DLP, I cried a little on the inside because of the black levels I would never see because I did not go plasma... did I cry in vein? Am I confused about the tech? Or are you talking about bad blacks in lcd, tube, and projector?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18735214
> 
> 
> The only TV I've ever seen that has better blacks than a plasma is a CRT.



A little googling: (red colored font by me)



From Obsessable.com http://www.obsessable.com/feature/lcd-vs-plasma-vs-dlp-whats-the-difference/ 

*LCD vs Plasma vs DLP: What's the difference?*



> Quote:
> While it isn't the newest or flattest contender in the display technology arena, DLP has won the hearts of some at the Obsessable offices, even making it into the living room of our Features Editor, Barb Dybwad. Typically inexpensive price and super deep black levels make DLP the winner for budget minded households who don't value fashionable flat screens, and instead prefer picture quality and price....
> 
> 
> ...DLP's biggest benefit, next to price, is extremely deep black levels. Since flat screen panels currently all need backlights to operate with any sort of brightness, no flat panel screen can display a "true" black, meaning one with no amount of gray. DLPs, like all rear projection TVs, only shine the light needed in any picture, and the DLP chip blocks out the rest, creating infinitely deep blacks and colors that pop more than their flat screen friends.




From How stuff works.com http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/projection-tv3.htm 
*How Projection Television Works*
by Tracy V. Wilson and Craig Freudenrich, Ph.D. 



> Quote:
> ...A good black level is important for rendering detail and for making dimly lit scenes look good. DLP projectors usually have the best black levels, while CRT and LCD projectors can have trouble producing true black...




And from Suite101.com http://tv.suite101.com/article.cfm/dlp_tv_advantages_and_disadvantages 

*DLP TV Advantages and Disadvantages*
*Comparing DLPs to Plasma and LCD TVs*



> Quote:
> ...They have extremely deep black levels, even more so than LCD and Plasma TVs...



Of couse, one can always find differing viewpoints. But one can also find a high tier model 82" 3D Ready DLP for under $3600, if one shops around.


----------



## idamon

Just to be an itch in your side... lol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/0
> 
> *Of couse*, one can always find differing viewpoints. But one can also find a high tier model 82" 3D Ready DLP for under $3600, if one shops around.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18736387
> 
> 
> A little googling: (red colored font by me)



Well if you read it on the Internet it must be true.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18727379
> 
> 
> Where did you find the 102's for that price? I can only find them for 149 a piece.




From their website. http://www.xpand3dtv.com I've already got a tracking # so it should be any day.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18727338
> 
> 
> If you have an xbox 360 or a playstation 3 please try one of the free trials of checkerboard enabled 3d games and post any comments on how well the xpand 102's work with c9 dlp link. I would really appreciate it as I am leaning towards the adapter/102 combo instead of the kit.



I have a PS3 but don't use it for games much right now. That may change soon. I planned on getting a Panny BD player once 3D movies start to become available. In the meantime I'll be connecting every possible 3D source I have, so.


I've played Avatar 3D on my PC and while the 3D was pretty impressive (once I upgraded my video cards) I found the game itself was kind of lacking.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18738070
> 
> 
> Well if you read it on the Internet it must be true.










No. I don't believe that.


Posters want references to information. They do their own research from there. At least one of my referenced links was by a Ph.D. Do your own homework.


Of course, I read _your_ post on the internet, which makes your sarcastic statement a logical fallacy.


----------



## dadon4sho

Hello,


I just purchased the Mitsubishi WD-65C9 and im wondering if the "firmware update" is going to affect my tv? I understand that my tv is a lower end model and it might lack some of the "good"features"


MY main object is to watch the direct tv programing in 3d and play my xbox and ps3.


Thanks,


----------



## Augerhandle

Adapter and starter Kit now available (for pre-order) at:


Abt http://www.abt.com/category/1223/3D-Accessories.html 

Vann's http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/br...s-accessories/


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dadon4sho* /forum/post/18739184
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Mitsubishi WD-65C9 and im wondering if the "firmware update" is going to affect my tv? "



No, the update is only for select 2010 Mitsu DLP HDTV's.


Your HDTV requires what is called 'checkerboard 3D' for input, and with the exception of one Panasonic Blu-ray player, all the known sources (cable, DBS, etc.) don't output checkerboard.


You will need the Mitsu adapter to view 3D from DirecTV.


It's not known yet if the PS3 will output checkerboard, so you may or may not need the adapter for that. I'm not sure about the Xbox 3D output, but I'd guess for now it's not checkerboard either.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dadon4sho* /forum/post/18739184
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Mitsubishi WD-65C9 and im wondering if the "firmware update" is going to affect my tv? I understand that my tv is a lower end model and it might lack some of the "good"features"
> 
> 
> MY main object is to watch the direct tv programing in 3d and play my xbox and ps3.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



The firmware update is for 2010 models. According to Mitsubishis 3D FAQ on their website http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/3D.html , your TV is a 2009 model and will require their 3D adapter for your applications (PS3 and Direct TV). As far as I know, the X-Box is not compatible with the new 3DTV standards.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18739314
> 
> 
> The firmware update...



Oops. Ken already answered the question.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18739291
> 
> 
> No, the update is only for select 2010 Mitsu DLP HDTV's.
> 
> 
> Your HDTV requires what is called 'checkerboard 3D' for input, and with the exception of one Panasonic Blu-ray player, all the known sources (cable, DBS, ect.) don't ouptut checkerboard.
> 
> 
> You will need the Mitsu adapter to view 3D from DirecTV.
> 
> 
> It's not known yet if the PS3 will output checkerboard, so you may or may not need the adapter for that. I'm not sure about the Xbox 3D output, but I'd guess for now it's not checkerboard either.



I asked Penton-Man to ask the Sony execs about the PS3 outputting checkerboard with the 3D update - it appears it will not.


----------



## autodrone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18729488
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with tru3d - They have the x102's for cheapest but they have 0 record on bbb.org... curious if they are one of those .com's that takes your money and tells you to go sit and spin...



I haven't dealt with them before, but I ordered a pair of x102's from them on Friday and the supplied tracking number shows the glasses are en route from Oakland - so everything looks okay.


----------



## autodrone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18739260
> 
> 
> Adapter and starter Kit now available (for pre-order) at:
> 
> (URLs removed by filter)



Hopefully Amazon will will put the pre-order up soon (3DA-1) as well.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/18739580
> 
> 
> I asked Penton-Man to ask the Sony execs about the PS3 outputting checkerboard with the 3D update - it appears it will not.



I didn't think so.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18739851
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.



I sincerely hope that the PS3 will output checkerboard for both games and Blu-ray, because of all the DLP 3D capable sets their decision to include checkerboard would boost PS3 sales. I have two Samsung LED DLPs (61" and 67") both of them also have a PS3 hooked up to them. Also, I just sent Samsung a letter to see if I could motivate them to produce a converter box similar to the Mitsubishi model.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18734278
> 
> 
> It's less expensive to buy the Sony s470 Blu Ray player with the adapter. 175 + 100 = 275. The Panasonic Blu Ray Player cost 400+ depending on which model you choose. The Sony has all the same features, after a firmware update in July, except for the dual HDMI ports. If you are worried about the quality, buy a warranty and it is still less expensive by at leat $100.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I would love the Panasonic that has the checkerboard built in, but with the extra money I save, I could buy 1 pair of glasses.



There were a couple of reasons I was leaning toward the Pana:


1. The only way to get the Avatar 3D BD from what I have read is to buy a Pana in November.

2. If Mitsu does it's firmware upgrade to support frame packing conversion to checkerboard, then I won't ever have to buy an adapter.

3. By November, I am thinking it will be $299 or less.


I just hope that Mitsu comes out with firmware upgrade around the same time as Sony does with 3D BD for the PS3. If they do, I won't need to buy a Pana, but I will need to find Avatar somehow.


Also, I have read a few updates about the 3D BD PS3 firmware upgrade. It will be sometime later this year (no release date) and it will NOT support checkerboard output. Looks like Mitsu will have to provide that software update for 2010 DLPs in order to not require the adapter.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dadon4sho* /forum/post/18739184
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Mitsubishi WD-65C9 and im wondering if the "firmware update" is going to affect my tv? I understand that my tv is a lower end model and it might lack some of the "good"features"
> 
> 
> MY main object is to watch the direct tv programing in 3d and play my xbox and ps3.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



You'll need the adapter for any STB or 3D BD, but you can choose the checkerboard output on the PS3 or XBOX360 versions of the Avatar game (and possibly the Batman game and future games) and play it in 3D with x102 glasses without an adapter or emitter.


----------



## Amagai

I am using a mits 73C9 with a PC and gts240 Nvidia card and nvidia glasses...it works superbly with the new arcsoft tmt3 platinum and 3d plugin... you can use mounted BD images or play the files or a disc if you have a bd player on your PC like me...it also does 2d to 3d conversion realtime of every filetype I am aware of except 2d Blurays. Even 2d to 3d photo conversion, all the photos I tried look fantastic. If you have nvidia and dlp I would recommend the arcsoft tmt3 plat. w/ 3d plugin... with the simHD addon the total is 109.99 I think.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18740836
> 
> 
> You'll need the adapter for any STB or 3D BD, *but you can choose the checkerboard output on the PS3* or XBOX360 versions of the Avatar game (and possibly the Batman game and future games) and play it in 3D with x102 glasses without an adapter or emitter.



Most people seem to believe that Sony is not going to offer the option, nor support, for checkboard output from the PS3. The 3D firmware update for the PS3 has not yet been released, but it due out soom.


----------



## jsrdlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/18741532
> 
> 
> Most people seem to believe that Sony is not going to offer the option, nor support, for checkboard output from the PS3. The 3D firmware update for the PS3 has not yet been released, but it due out soom.



Yeah, no real reason for them to support a format that is only used by competitor's TV's.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/18741532
> 
> 
> Most people seem to believe that Sony is not going to offer the option, nor support, for checkboard output from the PS3. The 3D firmware update for the PS3 has not yet been released, but it due out soom.



I believe the poster was referring to checkerboard for _Avatar the Game,_ which is an option within the game itself, not to a PS3 function.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18740836
> 
> 
> You'll need the adapter for any STB or 3D BD, but *you can choose the checkerboard output on the* *PS3 or XBOX360 versions of the Avatar game* (and possibly the Batman game and future games) and play it in 3D with x102 glasses without an adapter or emitter.


----------



## bit-bit

It's safer to just get the adapter for the Mitsu. I don't think they are going to release a firmware update for the tvs if they are already planning on releasing this adapter.


----------



## walford

The 738 and 838 2010 models are already able to receve 3D 1080i SbS format without the adapter and they have announced a an update that will enable them to receive TnB format and the Blu-ray 3D packed frame format from one of the new 3D blu-ray players.

This will be a significant enhancement since they will not be receiving the content in 1/2 R checkerboard format and they will be able to display 3D content in full 1080p 60fps per eye.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18741828
> 
> 
> The 738 and 838 2010 models are already able to receve 3D 1080i SbS format without the adapter and they have announced a an update that will enable them to receive TnB format and the Blu-ray 3D packed frame format from one of the new 3D blu-ray players.
> 
> This will be a significant enhancement since they will not be receiving the content in 1/2 R checkerboard format and they will be able to display 3D content in full 1080p 60fps per eye.



Check your facts. They will receive 3D in SbS, TnB, Blu-ray 3D packed frame, _and_ native checkerboard.


But the Mits TVs still use only checkerboard to _display_ 3D.


----------



## Casey_Bryson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18729488
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with www.tru3d.com? They have the x102's for cheapest but they have 0 record on bbb.org... curious if they are one of those .com's that takes your money and tells you to go sit and spin...



Tru3D is an asset to the 3D community. I have placed several orders through them and NEVER had an issue. Reed and Tony @ Tru3D are both excellent to work with.


----------



## yojoe74

I have a 737 series Mitsubishi DLP, with my PS3 and HD-DVR running through a new Onkyo 608 1.4 hdmi receiver (pass through > one hdmi leading from the receiver to the tv).


Would it be safe to assume the 3dC-1000 adapter could be installed in-between the receiver and the tv, then it could convert any 3D formats coming from the DVR and the PS3?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yojoe74* /forum/post/18742297
> 
> 
> I have a 737 series Mitsubishi DLP, with my PS3 and HD-DVR running through a new Onkyo 608 1.4 hdmi receiver (pass through > one hdmi leading from the receiver to the tv).
> 
> 
> Would it be safe to assume the 3dC-1000 adapter could be installed in-between the receiver and the tv, then it could convert any 3D formats coming from the DVR and the PS3?




Yes.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18742170
> 
> 
> Check your facts. They will receive 3D in SbS, TnB, Blu-ray 3D packed frame, _and_ native checkerboard.
> 
> 
> But the Mits TVs still use only checkerboard to _display_ 3D.



Yes, of course they still will receive checkerboard,

But they don't display checkerbord, You could not watch it if they did.

When the receive checkerboard they split it in into right eye and left eye checkerbord content and upsale the content from each eyes 1/2 R content to 1080p.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/18739580
> 
> 
> I asked Penton-Man to ask the Sony execs about the PS3 outputting checkerboard with the 3D update - it appears it will not.



Damn it. Oh well--there goes that hope.


Guess I'll be in the market for a new 3DTV in a couple years. At least I can watch DirecTV with it for now.


----------



## mds54

Does anyone know how this will hook up with a Motorola DCH3416 HDDVR?

My local Comcast will soon be carrying the new ESPN 3D channel.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18742546
> 
> 
> Yes, of course they still will receive checkerboard,
> 
> But they don't display checkerbord, You could not watch it if they did...



Checkerboard is a _display_ function. The TV _decodes_ and processes the checkerboard signal for each eye, it doesn't just pass the composite checkerboard image through (which _would_ be unwatchable), just as "side by side" is _decoded_ by the new 2010 Sammys and Pannys to display for each eye, not just passed through as a side by side picture.


The 2010 Mitsus do not _decode_ a "side by side", "top and bottom" or "frame packed" image directly for display to each eye, as the 2010 non-DLPs do. The built-in adapters _convert_ these formats, for instance, side by side, to checkerboard before sending it to the display, where the _checkerboard_ is decoded for each eye.


Just because the adapters are built in for 2010, does not mean they are equivalent to the other "new" 3DTVs that have just been released, because they still need the checkerboard step in the process.


Your previous post implied that the TVs received the three official formats, and decoded them directly to each eye, and also stated "they will be able to display 3D content in full 1080p 60fps per eye.", which is only true in Blu-ray3D (albeit 1080P24 per eye). I am glad you revised that to "upsale [_sic_] the content from each eyes 1/2 R content to 1080p."



> Quote:
> (cont)...When the receive checkerboard they split it in into right eye and left eye checkerbord content and upsale the content from each eyes 1/2 R content to 1080p.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Casey_Bryson* /forum/post/18742253
> 
> 
> Tru3D is an asset to the 3D community. I have placed several orders through them and NEVER had an issue. Reed and Tony @ Tru3D are both excellent to work with.



On that note, I ordered the 102's. If you buy at tru3d, you have to use paypal. If you sign up for a new paypal credit card, you get 10% off your first purchase... two pairs of glasses, you get about 26 bucks back... FYI. Just re-read, up to 15 bucks back as statement credit... geez.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18742754
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how this will hook up with a Motorola DCH3416 HDDVR?



HDMI out of the 3416 into the adapter, HDMI out of the adapter into the HDTV.


Or, if you use an A/V receiver that does HDMI switching and have more than one HDMI source, HDMI out of the A/V receiver into the adapter, and HDMI out of the adapter into the HDTV.


----------



## georule

A different site than Amazons or Vanns is showing expected ship date of 7/09/2010. Ouch for WorldCup fans. Tho perhaps someone will get some sooner.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18743515
> 
> 
> A different site than Amazons or Vanns is showing expected ship date of 7/09/2010. Ouch for WorldCup fans. Tho perhaps someone will get some sooner.



name the spot your talking about. thanks


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18743583
> 
> 
> name the spot your talking about. thanks



Electronic Warehouse

http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...qs=mitsusbishi 


6/18 for just adapter

7/9 for starter pack with glasses


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18743630
> 
> 
> Electronic Warehouse
> 
> http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...qs=mitsusbishi
> 
> 
> 6/18 for just adapter
> 
> 7/9 for starter pack with glasses



thanks have a nice day


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18743515
> 
> 
> A different site than Amazons or Vanns is showing expected ship date of 7/09/2010. Ouch for WorldCup fans. Tho perhaps someone will get some sooner.



It was always July for the complete Starter Kit w/glasses. Nothing has changed.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18742754
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how this will hook up with a Motorola DCH3416 HDDVR?
> 
> My local Comcast will soon be carrying the new ESPN 3D channel.



During the mMsters my 3416 received the 1080i 3D SbS broadcast just fine and I could see it on my 2D 1080p TV so if I had a new 3D TV I could have watched it in 3D.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18743757
> 
> 
> During the mMsters my 3416 received the 1080i 3D SbS broadcast just fine and I could see it on my 2D 1080p TV so if I had a new 3D TV I could have watched it in 3D.



I saw it too.....

It appeared in the "side-by-side" window format.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18742983
> 
> 
> Checkerboard is a _display_ function. The TV _decodes_ and processes the checkerboard signal for each eye, it doesn't just pass the composite checkerboard image through (which _would_ be unwatchable), just as "side by side" is _decoded_ by the new 2010 Sammys and Pannys to display for each eye, not just passed through as a side by side picture.
> 
> 
> The 2010 Mitsus do not _decode_ a "side by side", "top and bottom" or "frame packed" image directly for display to each eye, as the 2010 non-DLPs do. The built-in adapters _convert_ these formats, for instance, side by side, to checkerboard before sending it to the display, where the _checkerboard_ is decoded for each eye.
> 
> 
> Just because the adapters are built in for 2010, does not mean they are equivalent to the other "new" 3DTVs that have just been released, because they still need the checkerboard step in the process.
> 
> 
> Your previous post implied that the TVs received the three official formats, and decoded them directly to each eye, and also stated "they will be able to display 3D content in full 1080p 60fps per eye.", which is only true in Blu-ray3D (albeit 1080P24 per eye). I am glad you revised that to "upsale [_sic_] the content from each eyes 1/2 R content to 1080p."



I conceed that you are correct I was under the incorrect impression that that the 120Hz 3D DLP used a true 1080p chip and no longer used wobulation so that they could display 1080p sequential at 120Hz. the following link proved me wrong:

http://www.informationdisplay.org/is.../art5/art5.pdf


----------



## Lumpy

Just moved my PS3 from my bedroom to my living room with the mits. Should be getting my glasses tomorrow.










Unfortunately, I could have sworn I read somewhere there was a demo of Avatar I could try out in checkerboard 3D but alas my only options are to download the full version for $40 or get it from the store for around $25.










Although it's not really my type of game, Invincible Tiger is $15 so I might throw down for that considering what I've invested so far even though I've been lucky and have come in under $1500 for all my gear, once the last of it arrives.


Anyone know if Sony plans to have 3D movies for download eventually?


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/18741532
> 
> 
> Most people seem to believe that Sony is not going to offer the option, nor support, for checkboard output from the PS3. The 3D firmware update for the PS3 has not yet been released, but it due out soom.



I think you misunderstood. I was referring to Avatar the game. The game has the option to output in checkerboard format. I heard the same thing regarding the 3D BD, no checkerboard. If you have one of the new 2010 Mitsu DLP's, they are planning a software upgrade to be able to convert the frame packing format that will be used in the PS3 3D BD to the checkerboard format.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsrdlr* /forum/post/18741613
> 
> 
> Yeah, no real reason for them to support a format that is only used by competitor's TV's.



The 3D game Avatar supports the checkerboard format output...it's up to the game to support it. The 3D BD will only support frame packing though, so you'll need an adapter for pre 2010 Mitsu DLPs or a software upgrade for the 2010s.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18744846
> 
> 
> Just moved my PS3 from my bedroom to my living room with the mits. Should be getting my glasses tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I could have sworn I read somewhere there was a demo of Avatar I could try out in checkerboard 3D but alas my only options are to download the full version for $40 or get it from the store for around $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it's not really my type of game, Invincible Tiger is $15 so I might throw down for that considering what I've invested so far even though I've been lucky and have come in under $1500 for all my gear, once the last of it arrives.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Sony plans to have 3D movies for download eventually?



You can buy Avatar the PS3 game on ebay for about $23. If you have a DLP and x102 glasses, you can play it in 3D checkerboard.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primetime19* /forum/post/18745241
> 
> 
> You can buy Avatar the PS3 game on ebay for about $23. If you have a DLP and x102 glasses, you can play it in 3D checkerboard.



Yeah. I just don't really want to pay even that much for a game I already have on my PC and never could get into. It would be nice if they had a few free or cheap games meant for 3D (checkerboard or not) like they have for eyetoy. Just cool ways to fool around with 3D.


What would be cool would be a special rig to mount 2 eyetoys and make our own 3D movies. Or just a new dedicated 3D eyetoy.


----------



## advocate2

It sounds like Sony is going to release a couple of 3D games in conjunction with the firmware update to the PS3. Since the upgrade will be rolled out in Japan and Asia before it is released in the US, we should know the games very soon.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18748463
> 
> 
> It sounds like Sony is going to release a couple of 3D games in conjunction with the firmware update to the PS3. Since the upgrade will be rolled out in Japan and Asia before it is released in the US, we should know the games very soon.





> Quote:
> Set to receive 3D upgrades are Wipeout HD, Super StarDust HD and Pain. Wipeout and Star Strike will receive free updates to 3D compatibility. Mr. Pain's 3D mode will cost 300 yen, or a little over 3 dollars.
> 
> 
> Sony also has a demo of a 3D MotorStorm: Pacific Rift set for release on June 10. However, this will only be available as part of a Bravia buying campaign. Buyers of 3D Bravia sets will get a voucher for a free download of the above three games and a demo of the 3D MotorStorm. Sony says that at present this will be the only way to get the MotorStorm demo.


 http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1093833p1.html


----------



## Lumpy

Awesome. I already have WipeoutHD. Of course it won't be viewable until I get the adapter. Unless they include a checkerboard option, yeah right.










Got my Xpand glasses today and downloaded Invincible Tiger. Works like a charm. I just had to set the mits to reverse 3D and I had ninjas in my living room.










Absolutely no ghosting, just the resolution looked a bit low. There were some jagged edges but not at all distracting.


----------



## khee mao

pigs are flying, I'm crazy, or it looks like the Mits 3d starter pack is bundled with..._Samsung_ glasses?!?!?


http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...rter-pack.html 

http://www.abt.com/product/45346/Samsung-SSG2100AB.html 


note the design and specified weights.


with the glasses retailing for just $149 for a pair, I'm thinking I'll skip the starter kit and just get the adapter and some x102/103s.


----------



## khee mao

sorry, that's $149 for one pair. as in one unit, not two units. stupid English. no other specs on the specs though.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18749419
> 
> 
> pigs are flying, I'm crazy, or it looks like the Mits 3d starter pack is bundled with..._Samsung_ glasses?!?!?
> 
> 
> http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...rter-pack.html
> 
> http://www.abt.com/product/45346/Samsung-SSG2100AB.html
> 
> 
> note the design and specified weights.
> 
> 
> with the glasses retailing for just $149 for a pair, I'm thinking I'll skip the starter kit and just get the adapter and some x102/103s.



there not samsung glasses look like them but not. xpand makes them for samsung and most likely mitts to.


----------



## pjb16

Man, PS3 3D games come out tomorrow. I ordered the kit, but now I really want to get the adapter (since it comes out a month earlier), but I don't know where I would get glasses from anyway. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Lumpy

My rational for just the adapter and a couple pair of X102's was:


1. Came out a little cheaper.


2. I know what I'm getting with the X102's.


3. The adapter(and the glasses) come sooner, though not soon enough for me.


4. No emitter required.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18752954
> 
> 
> My rational for just the adapter and a couple pair of X102's was:
> 
> 
> 1. Came out a little cheaper.
> 
> 
> 2. I know what I'm getting with the X102's.
> 
> 
> 3. The adapter(and the glasses) come sooner, though not soon enough for me.
> 
> 
> 4. No emitter required.



Yea, someone at Xpand said if I ordered today it'd get shipped by friday, so I jumped on it. The Xpand x102's will work on my Mits 73C9 and my Samsung 61a750 as well (though not sure what I will end up being able to get in 3D on the Sammy). It came out a little cheaper too, like you said.


----------



## Augerhandle

Two pairs of XpanD X102 now available at Costcentral.com

*EDIT: now out of stock*

http://www.costcentral.com/proddetai...X102/11081031/ 


Never did business with them, but put out several feelers while looking for my pair. Just now received their reply email.


----------



## bori




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Two pairs of XpanD X102 now available at Costcentral.com
> 
> 
> $110.64 plus $8.06 shipping.
> 
> http://www.costcentral.com/proddetai...X102/11081031/
> 
> 
> Never did business with them, but put out several feelers while looking for my pair. Just now received their reply email.



Is that 2 for 110 or just 1?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bori* /forum/post/18760450
> 
> 
> Is that 2 for 110 or just 1?



ummm click the link?


$110.64 per pair, or $55.32 per eye. ONLY TWO PAIR LEFT


----------



## advocate2

So I went to the site and saw that there two pair left in stock. I ordered them. Problem is that when I went back to the site after my order, it still showed two pair in stock. Bottom line is that they probably only had two pair in stock and 20 people ordered them. I suspect we will all get emails saying the orders will not be fulfilled.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18761072
> 
> 
> So I went to the site and saw that there two pair left in stock. I ordered them. Problem is that when I went back to the site after my order, it still showed two pair in stock. Bottom line is that they probably only had two pair in stock and 20 people ordered them. I suspect we will all get emails saying the orders will not be fulfilled.



That could happen. I would have ordered as well, but my glasses finally shipped from provantage.com earlier that day.


There is also ShopBLT.com http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/...!#Availability 


But their dates keep slipping. They were supposed to receive 54 pairs yesterday, but they are now showing them overdue.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18761137
> 
> 
> That could happen. I would have ordered as well, but my glasses finally shipped from provantage.com earlier that day.
> 
> 
> There is also ShopBLT.com http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/...!#Availability
> 
> 
> But their dates keep slipping. They were supposed to receive 54 pairs yesterday, but they are now showing them overdue.



I just checked again, and they are shown as out of stock.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18761072
> 
> 
> So I went to the site and saw that there two pair left in stock. I ordered them. Problem is that when I went back to the site after my order, it still showed two pair in stock. Bottom line is that they probably only had two pair in stock and 20 people ordered them. I suspect we will all get emails saying the orders will not be fulfilled.



I just checked again, and they are shown as out of stock. Did you get confirmation of your order?


----------



## advocate2

I got an order confirmation showing that they were in stock, but I just called and, as I suspected, they only had two pair total and someone else had already got them so my order went to backorder status. I canceled the order.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18761600
> 
> 
> I got an order confirmation showing that they were in stock, but I just called and, as I suspected, they only had two pair total and someone else had already got them so my order went to backorder status. I canceled the order.



I just checked ShopBLT again. They are showing 7 in stock $107.45.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18761399
> 
> 
> I just checked again, and they are shown as out of stock.



Why does shopBLT.com have the X102's posted as manufactured by SHARP?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18764063
> 
> 
> Why does shopBLT.com have the X102's posted as manufactured by SHARP?



idamon i talked to xpand about this. they didn`t quite say who it was but there is some company breaking there patient and there is going to be a law suite agianst this company. hope this helps not saying its sharp who no`s.


----------



## walford

See the following links:

http://www.xpandcinema.com/news/50/ 


and

http://www.xpand3dtv.com/xpand-x102-...d-gla1023.html


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18764295
> 
> 
> See the following links:
> 
> http://www.xpandcinema.com/news/50/
> 
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.xpand3dtv.com/xpand-x102-...d-gla1023.html



WHY? I talked to the people at BLT, we searched down what the problem is. I am pretty sure the glasses are XPANd manufactured and distributed by SHARP electronics. If the customer service rep goes into the order details, it will mention that sharp recommends these XPAND X102 for their 3d ready projectors. I wish I would've seen this before I ordered 2 pairs for about $270 from tru3d. Total out the door from BLT is like 214. Awesome deal going on over there.


----------



## idamon

Why is electronic warehouse the only retailer who knows the ship dates for the adapter and kit?


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18764830
> 
> 
> WHY? I talked to the people at BLT, we searched down what the problem is. I am pretty sure the glasses are XPANd manufactured and distributed by SHARP electronics. If the customer service rep goes into the order details, it will mention that sharp recommends these XPAND X102 for their 3d ready projectors. I wish I would've seen this before I ordered 2 pairs for about $270 from tru3d. Total out the door from BLT is like 214. Awesome deal going on over there.



How can you be absolutely sure that the glasses at BLT are XPand x102s? They have no pictures or description on their website.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18765001
> 
> 
> How can you be absolutely sure that the glasses at BLT are XPand x102s? They have no pictures or description on their website.



Cannot be absolutely sure of anything in this universe... but beyond philosphy... There is no convincing you if you do not trust a company with an "A" bbb.org rating, customer service reps who promise to refund fully if the glasses shipped are the incorrect model, and the customer service representative has literature in front of him/her saying specifically XPAND. Call BLT yourself and ask another representative to fish around for the notes on the x102's.


----------



## advocate2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18764966
> 
> 
> Why is electronic warehouse the only retailer who knows the ship dates for the adapter and kit?



I called both Vann's and ABT. In both cases the salesperson knew about the adapter versus the kit. One salesperson had spoken to Mits last week. Both said the adapter alone won't be available till early July.



On the other hand, I have seen a post claiming that Best Buy will have the adapter in stock on the 18th. When I stopped by Best Buy they told me they were not going to carry DLP's any longer and the salesperson didn't know anything about the adapter. I also spoke with Fry's and they said July.


Amazon still has not listed the adapter only.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18765001
> 
> 
> How can you be absolutely sure that the glasses at BLT are XPand x102s? They have no pictures or description on their website.




I ordered mine from Provantage.com, who also listed them as Sharp. Amazon has them (out of stock) also listed as Sharp. These are XpanD X102s sold for the Sharp "Professional" series 3D DLP projectors.


Meanwhile, the 7 available have been sold.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18765776
> 
> 
> I called both Vann's and ABT. In both cases the salesperson knew about the adapter versus the kit. One salesperson had spoken to Mits last week. *Both said the adapter alone won't be available till early July.*
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I have seen a post claiming that Best Buy will have the adapter in stock on the 18th. When I stopped by Best Buy they told me they were not going to carry DLP's any longer and the salesperson didn't know anything about the adapter. I also spoke with Fry's and they said July.
> 
> 
> Amazon still has not listed the adapter only.



While that would certainly make sense, it would be a huge bummer.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18765776
> 
> 
> I called both Vann's and ABT. In both cases the salesperson knew about the adapter versus the kit. One salesperson had spoken to Mits last week. Both said the adapter alone won't be available till early July.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I have seen a post claiming that Best Buy will have the adapter in stock on the 18th. When I stopped by Best Buy they told me they were not going to carry DLP's any longer and the salesperson didn't know anything about the adapter. I also spoke with Fry's and they said July.
> 
> 
> Amazon still has not listed the adapter only.



I talked to Fry's higher ups and he said their buyers have not even put an order in for the adapter alone and that they show no release date for the kit. They believe it will be available in July, but their higher ups do not even know. So, I doubt it comes out this month, but if it does, it is likely to be offered online only... until the kit comes out in july.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18764966
> 
> 
> Why is electronic warehouse the only retailer who knows the ship dates for the adapter and kit?



Try to think differently about this. Just because only one source is saying anything doesn't mean the others don't know the same info. Maybe the dealers were not supposed to say anything. Maybe the info is only tentative and not confirmed. Maybe the info is a best guess based on past experience.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18766322
> 
> 
> I talked to Fry's higher ups and he said their buyers have not even put an order in for the adapter alone and that they show no release date for the kit. They believe it will be available in July, but their higher ups do not even know. So, I doubt it comes out this month, but if it does, it is likely to be offered online only... until the kit comes out in july.



The fact of the matter is everything is unknown until a) someone starts shipping, or, b) we get info from Mitsubishi.


For now, be patient. As soon as info from Mitsubishi is available, I'll post it. At this point, I expect to have solid info in the next two weeks.


----------



## idamon

FYI. Go to http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/ . Print 20 dollar headphone rebate, send in cheap old headphones, about 1 week later they will email you 20 dollar coupon to apply towards adapter or kit. Then use google checkout, and you get 10 bucks knocked off immediately, as well as significantly cheaper shipping ($25 2 day air). The people at 4electronic are awesome. Really nice to work with.


----------



## idamon

Directv DVR will not record World Cup 3d unless you have an active 3d tv... so great... come on you freaking adapter!


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18767412
> 
> 
> Directv DVR will not record World Cup 3d unless you have an active 3d tv... so great... come on you freaking adapter!



Mine appears to have recorded...


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18767450
> 
> 
> Mine appears to have recorded...



Your tv says that the hardware to view the channel is not found and yet it allowed you to record that recording over and over as a game? or you are able to view the channel... it just isn't in the right format? What tv you got?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18767557
> 
> 
> Your tv says that the hardware to view the channel is not found and yet it allowed you to record that recording over and over as a game? or you are able to view the channel... it just isn't in the right format? What tv you got?



I only have a DLP ready tv (mits 73c9) and I can't view channel 106 on my TV, but I have a recording on my DVR of the opening world cup game (I was not tuned into that channel while it was recording). I mean it says it's there, though I've obviously not watched it. DirectTV says you can record 3D shows to the DVR though (and my DVR is a capable receiver to play 3D), so I figure there is a decent chance of the recording being good.


----------



## walford

AFAIK DirecTV allows you to record a 3D program even if you don't have as 3D TV so that you can play the recording once you get a 3D TV or in the case of a Mits once you get the adapter unit to their 3D model DLP TVs.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18767602
> 
> 
> AFAIK DirecTV allows you to record a 3D program even if you don't have as 3D TV so that you can play the recording once you get a 3D TV or in the case of a Mits once you get the adapter unit to their 3D model DLP TVs.




AFAIK you are wrong. I just got off the phone trying to get it to record. The receiver will not activate to let you see the channel or record it unless you have an active 3d connection (ie. a true 3d ready tv, or a mitsu with an adapter). What does your recording look like of the opening game?


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18767703
> 
> 
> AFAIK you are wrong. I just got off the phone trying to get it to record. The receiver will not activate to let you see the channel or record it unless you have an active 3d connection (ie. a true 3d ready tv, or a mitsu with an adapter). What does your recording look like of the opening game?



And you believe what a CSR tells you










Actually DirecTV has said that HD DVR's CAN record 3D programs even though your TV isn't 3D compatible. They've said that even the HR20 that can't do 3D even when connected to a 3D TV can record 3D programs and you can use MRV to view them.


I just set up a recording for a game tomorrow, my HR24 came up with a pop up saying that me TV can't do 3D but would I like to record the game anyway. Just had to set my favorites list to show all channels, even though it was grayed out it let me set up the recording.


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/18767749
> 
> 
> And you believe what a CSR tells you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually DirecTV has said that HD DVR's CAN record 3D programs even though your TV isn't 3D compatible. They've said that even the HR20 that can't do 3D even when connected to a 3D TV can record 3D programs and you can use MRV to view them.
> 
> 
> I just set up a recording for a game tomorrow, my HR24 came up with a pop up saying that me TV can't do 3D but would I like to record the game anyway. Just had to set my favorites list to show all channels, even though it was grayed out it let me set up the recording.



I can set up recordings in the future. But I doubt it will record more then a black screen. Have you tried telling it to record current programming on the 3d channel that tells you you do not have the hardware for? What does the recording look like.... please.


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18767790
> 
> 
> I can set up recordings in the future. But I doubt it will record more then a black screen. Have you tried telling it to record current programming on the 3d channel that tells you you do not have the hardware for? What does the recording look like.... please.



The HR2X won't play back the recording unless you have a 3D TV connected to it so you can't actually see if it recorded a blank screen or not. I did download the test 3D program that's on DirecTV on Demand, when I tried to play it got the popup saying I don't have a 3D TV so again no way to actually see what's on it. But as I mentioned DirecTV has said the HR20's, which can't display 3D programming due to hardware limitations can record 3D for playback via MRV so what makes you think the HR21/22/23/24 can't also record 3D even if the TV can't display it?


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/18767826
> 
> 
> The HR2X won't play back the recording unless you have a 3D TV connected to it so you can't actually see if it recorded a blank screen or not. I did download the test 3D program that's on DirecTV on Demand, when I tried to play it got the popup saying I don't have a 3D TV so again no way to actually see what's on it. But as I mentioned DirecTV has said the HR20's, which can't display 3D programming due to hardware limitations can record 3D for playback via MRV so what makes you think the HR21/22/23/24 can't also record 3D even if the TV can't display it?



What is an MRV? Multi room viewing?

Anyhow. She said specifically, if your tv cannot see ESPN 3d, the receiver will think it is not compatible and restricts your ability to see and record the channel. I wish it wasn't true. I just ordered directv yesterday so that I can record the games and watch them later... crap on my plan very much....


I understand you do not understand why this would be the case, nor do i. It makes no sense. But basically, my conspiracy theory is that panasonic or sony or some real 3d tv distributor convinced DIrectv to restrict access to competitors dvrs just to spite us for not buying their tvs in time for the world cup.


----------



## steelers1

i just went to electronics warehouse web sight to see what the latest was. i noticed that they changed the price on the adaptor only to $98.00 now but the bad news is its one dollor lower then $99.00 so you can`t get free frieght


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18768218
> 
> 
> i just went to electronics warehouse web sight to see what the latest was. i noticed that they changed the price on the adaptor only to $98.00 now but the bad news is its one dollor lower then $99.00 so you can`t get free frieght



Still pretty good deal if you follow instructions below.


FYI. Go to http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/ . Print 20 dollar headphone rebate, send in cheap old headphones, about 1 week later they will email you 20 dollar coupon to apply towards adapter or kit. Then use google checkout, and you get 10 bucks knocked off immediately, as well as significantly cheaper shipping ($25 2 day air). The people at 4electronic are awesome. Really nice to work with.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18768369
> 
> 
> Still pretty good deal if you follow instructions below.
> 
> 
> FYI. Go to http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/ . Print 20 dollar headphone rebate, send in cheap old headphones, about 1 week later they will email you 20 dollar coupon to apply towards adapter or kit. Then use google checkout, and you get 10 bucks knocked off immediately, as well as significantly cheaper shipping ($25 2 day air). The people at 4electronic are awesome. Really nice to work with.



you say print 20 dollar headphone rebate do you have to purchase headphones? to get rebate. explain little more please thanks


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18768608
> 
> 
> you say print 20 dollar headphone rebate do you have to purchase headphones? to get rebate. explain little more please thanks



Geez. It is pretty self explanatory on website. Print coupon. Mail coupon along with your cheapest oldest most useless non working headphones but still has both ear buds attached and they will immediately email you a coupon upon receipt of headphones. Coupon can be applied towards any purchase. So 20 bucks off adapter or kit. Cheers.


----------



## idamon

and use your gmail account to to sign up for the coupon so that it works for the 10 dollar thing when you use google checkout (button at bottom of original checkout screen).


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18768641
> 
> 
> Geez. It is pretty self explanatory on website. Print coupon. Mail coupon along with your cheapest oldest most useless non working headphones but still has both ear buds attached and they will immediately email you a coupon upon receipt of headphones. Coupon can be applied towards any purchase. So 20 bucks off adapter or kit. Cheers.



when i click on the web sight you mention where does it say print coupon i no iam dumb but i dont see it.thanks sorry just saw it thanks for the imfo. have a nice day.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18768653
> 
> 
> and use your gmail account to to sign up for the coupon so that it works for the 10 dollar thing when you use google checkout (button at bottom of original checkout screen).



i no iam just learning dont get mad. but what do you mean buy gmail


----------



## idamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18768659
> 
> 
> when i click on the web sight you mention where does it say print coupon i no iam dumb but i dont see it.thanks sorry just saw it thanks for the imfo. have a nice day.



So click the link. look on the left of webpage. there is a little rectangle that says "Old Headphones Trade them in: $20". That should get you that coupon.


Now for gmail. That is google mail. You need to create a google account and use your google email to get the 10 dollars off using google checkout on electronicwarehouse website. THIS IS THE POINT I AM TRYING TO GET ACROSS: YOU NEED TO USE THE GMAIL ACCOUNT TO EMAIL ABOUT GETTING THE 20 DOLLAR COUPON FOR HEADPHONES BECAUSE WHEN YOU CHECK OUT LATER AND APPLY THE COUPON CODE IT NEEDS TO MATCH YOUR EMAIL GMAIL EMAIL ACCOUNT YOU USED TO GET THE COUPON.


Let me know if you need anymore help. You should be able to get 30 off total and much cheaper shipping through google checkout. $25 2 DAY, $50 overnight, etc...


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18765892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18765001
> 
> *How can you be absolutely sure that the glasses at BLT are XPand x102s?* They have no pictures or description on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from Provantage.com, who also listed them as Sharp. Amazon has them (out of stock) also listed as Sharp. These are XpanD X102s sold for the Sharp "Professional" series 3D DLP projectors.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, the 7 available have been sold.
Click to expand...



One more thing:


The manufacturer's SKU number on my provantage invoice matches the SKU number (BCN4423) on ShopBLT's order page.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rad* /forum/post/18767826
> 
> 
> The HR2X won't play back the recording unless you have a 3D TV connected to it so you can't actually see if it recorded a blank screen or not. I did download the test 3D program that's on DirecTV on Demand, when I tried to play it got the popup saying I don't have a 3D TV so again no way to actually see what's on it. But as I mentioned DirecTV has said the HR20's, which can't display 3D programming due to hardware limitations can record 3D for playback via MRV so what makes you think the HR21/22/23/24 can't also record 3D even if the TV can't display it?



Maybe we could get someone with a working 3D setup (TV & glasses) to disconnect their TV to create the 'no go' message from their D* STB and then attempt to record a bit of a 3D match.


Then plug their TV back in and see if it recorded in 3D. It would be a quick and simple test for the rest of us with 2009 and older Mitsubishi's.


----------



## Casey_Bryson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18769214
> 
> 
> Maybe we could get someone with a working 3D setup (TV & glasses) to disconnect their TV to create the 'no go' message from their D* STB and then attempt to record a bit of a 3D match.
> 
> 
> Then plug their TV back in and see if it recorded in 3D. It would be a quick and simple test for the rest of us with 2009 and older Mitsubishi's.



You can record ESPN3D no matter what error messages you get. I didn't have my HDMI Detective hooked up to fool D*. I watched the Greece Vs South Korea Game while the Argentina Vs Nigeria 3D game was recording and I had no issues when I later had to hook up my D* to my HTPC to watch the game in 3D.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idamon* /forum/post/18768859
> 
> 
> So click the link. look on the left of webpage. there is a little rectangle that says "Old Headphones Trade them in: $20". That should get you that coupon.
> 
> 
> Now for gmail. That is google mail. You need to create a google account and use your google email to get the 10 dollars off using google checkout on electronicwarehouse website. THIS IS THE POINT I AM TRYING TO GET ACROSS: YOU NEED TO USE THE GMAIL ACCOUNT TO EMAIL ABOUT GETTING THE 20 DOLLAR COUPON FOR HEADPHONES BECAUSE WHEN YOU CHECK OUT LATER AND APPLY THE COUPON CODE IT NEEDS TO MATCH YOUR EMAIL GMAIL EMAIL ACCOUNT YOU USED TO GET THE COUPON.
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need anymore help. You should be able to get 30 off total and much cheaper shipping through google checkout. $25 2 DAY, $50 overnight, etc...



thanks have a nice day


----------



## advocate2

Well,


It's the week of June 14th and the Mits 3DA-1 adapter is supposed to ship this week. Despite the mixed reviews of the ESPN 3D broadcasts of the World Cup, I am still excited. 4electronicwarehouse.com is the only seller giving an estimated ship date. A BB Magnolia rep told me yesterday that BB was not going to even carry the adapter. Amazon is not listing the part, even for pre-order.


Anyone have updated information?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18773378
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> 
> It's the week of June 14th and the Mits 3DA-1 adapter is supposed to ship this week. Despite the mixed reviews of the ESPN 3D broadcasts of the World Cup, I am still excited. 4electronicwarehouse.com is the only seller giving an estimated ship date. A BB Magnolia rep told me yesterday that BB was not going to even carry the adapter. Amazon is not listing the part, even for pre-order.
> 
> 
> Anyone have updated information?



I haven't found anything while looking around.


Maybe the ElecWarehouse rep (I'm pretty sure they are a rep that registered here) could give an update of some kind?


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18773378
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> 
> It's the week of June 14th and the Mits 3DA-1 adapter is supposed to ship this week. Despite the mixed reviews of the ESPN 3D broadcasts of the World Cup, I am still excited. 4electronicwarehouse.com is the only seller giving an estimated ship date. A BB Magnolia rep told me yesterday that BB was not going to even carry the adapter. Amazon is not listing the part, even for pre-order.
> 
> 
> Anyone have updated information?



I am with you, although I would not doubt one minute that they do not ship this week. I just feel some other online place would have them listed if they were. All we can do is cross our fingers I guess.


----------



## advocate2

I just called Mitsubishi parts and they state that the adapter only will not be available until next month. Does it make sense that they would ship to retailers and not keep them in stock themselves? I am giving up hope on watching the World Cup in 3D.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18773706
> 
> 
> I haven't found anything while looking around.
> 
> 
> Maybe the ElecWarehouse rep (I'm pretty sure they are a rep that registered here) could give an update of some kind?



We are anxiously awaiting word from Mitsubishi about the delivery of this product. The last word we got, which was towards the end of last week, was that they are supposed to be shipping this week. We have a call in to Mits and are awaiting a reply. As soon as we get any word, you guys will be among the firsts to know.


Thanks everyone for your patience.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18779807
> 
> 
> We are anxiously awaiting word from Mitsubishi about the delivery of this product. The last word we got, which was towards the end of last week, was that they are supposed to be shipping this week. We have a call in to Mits and are awaiting a reply. As soon as we get any word, you guys will be among the firsts to know.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your patience.



Thank you very much for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18779807
> 
> 
> We are anxiously awaiting word from Mitsubishi about the delivery of this product. The last word we got, which was towards the end of last week, was that they are supposed to be shipping this week. We have a call in to Mits and are awaiting a reply. As soon as we get any word, you guys will be among the firsts to know.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your patience.



Thank you for keeping us up to date!


----------



## bcterp

Just got an email. My estimated ship date for the adapter alone just got updated to July 28th by 4ElectonicWarehouse. This sucks...


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18779857
> 
> 
> Thank you for keeping us up to date!



OK Boys, Don't Shoot the messenger!!










We just got a call from Mits with updated info.


The 3DA-1 adapter has been pushed back until the end of July.


The 3DC-1000 kit has not changed and is shipping the first part of July.


Their reasoning: the 3DA-1 is designed to be a second source adapter, allowing you to add additional 3D sources into your TV (as the adapters only have 1 input on them). So they want to have their kits, with their glasses on the market first before they send out the secondary accessory.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18781074
> 
> 
> OK Boys, Don't Shoot the messenger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got a call from Mits with updated info.
> 
> 
> The 3DA-1 adapter has been pushed back until the end of July.
> 
> 
> The 3DC-1000 kit has not changed and is shipping the first part of July.
> 
> 
> Their reasoning: the 3DA-1 is designed to be a second source adapter, allowing you to add additional 3D sources into your TV (as the adapters only have 1 input on them). So they want to have their kits, with their glasses on the market first before they send out the secondary accessory.



Grrr. I already have glasses.


----------



## Casey_Bryson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18781074
> 
> 
> OK Boys, Don't Shoot the messenger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just got a call from Mits with updated info.
> 
> 
> The 3DA-1 adapter has been pushed back until the end of July.
> 
> 
> The 3DC-1000 kit has not changed and is shipping the first part of July.
> 
> 
> Their reasoning: the 3DA-1 is designed to be a second source adapter, allowing you to add additional 3D sources into your TV (as the adapters only have 1 input on them). So they want to have their kits, with their glasses on the market first before they send out the secondary accessory.



Thank goodness the Avermedia HD DVR solution has worked out otherwise I would have missed the entire World Cup in 3D....ouch.


I feel for everyone out there who was depending on the 3DA-1. Evidently Mitsubishi is having problems in manufacturing, can't get them out cheap enough without putting them in a kit, or just wants to make an extra buck.










Well I guess you can't have your cake and eat it too...thanks for the update


----------



## autodrone

So ... no World Cup in 3D because Mitsubishi wants me to buy their $400 kit instead of their $100 kit after buying their $X,XXX set. Thanks Mitsubishi.


----------



## advocate2

The only bright spot, I suppose, is that the two pair of X102's I ordered last Friday from Amazon/Antonline were canceled today by Antonline after they admitted that they really didn't have the glasses in stock even though they advertised they did (and charged my card already.)


Mitsubishi's problem was that the X102's were approaching a $100 price point. With an adapter at $100 you could get the same solution for 25% less in price than the Mitsubishi Kit.


----------



## Lumpy

Disappointed in Mits. Not the way to treat those of us who are adopting the role of 3D ambassador on behalf of them.










Just got my email from 4ElectronicWarehouse that it's been pushed back to 7/28. It's pretty apparent that they want to discourage future customers from buying the stand alone converter in favor of the more profitable kit. I'm not dissing 4EW in any way just Mits.


I already have my glasses but no content other than 1 or 2 games on my PS3 for another month and a half. While I still believe in the potential of 3D using Mits hardware this does not make me want to continue to stick up for them nor does it do anything to build up my sense of brand loyalty.


----------



## Bill Broderick

The delay on the adapter over the kit might not be so bad if Mitsubishi would release information on the glasses that will be included in the kit. If I knew that the glasses were X102's I would probably get the kit and cancel my order for a pair of X102's from Xpand (which haven't shipped yet).


Eventually, I was going to have to buy a second pair anyway. But I'm not willing to spend an extra $300 on a completely unknown product.


It's going to be frustrating having the glasses for a month before the adapter is available.


----------



## rgd18

I also got the July 28th update email from Electronics Warehouse (although my "order status" online still says 6/18)


Vanns online chat says "sometime in July" but nothing more specific.


I had an online chat with ABT.com - they said "end of June" - while I doubt it based on what I am reading here, I ordered anyway (can always cancel)


Here in NJ, FIOS will be broadcasting the YANKEES vs. Mariners on YES in 3D on July 10 & 11. I was hope to be all set for that. I already have glasses (XpanD X-102s) so I don't need the kit, which now appears to be coming first (figures)


..........can only hope!


----------



## sam54

Got the same message from Electronic Warehouse. Amazon now has the 3DA-1 on pre-order, so I put in for one. Whoever ships first gets my business.


----------



## RazorUK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Casey_Bryson* /forum/post/18781136
> 
> 
> Thank goodness the Avermedia HD DVR solution has worked out otherwise I would have missed the entire World Cup in 3D....ouch.



How well does the Avermedia HD DVR work? I am now scrambling to find a solution as I assumed I could watch the final in 3d based on my order.....










Thanks Mitsubishi..... I already have glasses........


----------



## rgd18

FYI - there is a seller on eBay with new XpanD x102 (currently 8 pairs available)

Auciton #260610730918


----------



## georule

Yeah, just got the email from Electronics Warehouse re 7/28, and called and cancelled my pre-order.


I don't need the Starter Kit, as I just ordered (and they've already shipped, so they are coming) two pair of X102 for ~$102/each.


Wow, this really sucks --I was expecting to be 3Ding by the early part of next week, and now suddenly it's more than a month off.


----------



## Lumpy

Seems I'd read in one of the threads here that a Mariner game would be broadcast on a FRSN channel as well. If this is the same game I'll still miss it thanks to Mits.


Any ETA on the other channels D* is rolling out?


----------



## Martinefski

Wow, just typical!


Big companies are so clueless.


Their reason why makes no sense at all unless the kit adapter comes with more than 1 input, but even then it makes little sense. If I knew where to buy extra glasses for the kit I would go for the kit because I need more than two pair.


----------



## jsrdlr

I feel for you guys but you have to admit that it makes sense for Mits to get the kit out there first. There will be limited supply to begin and common sense says only the hard core folks like those here would buy pieces separately. They're trying to reach mass market here and a kit makes the most sense.


Personally, I'm waiting on feed back on how everything works before I commit to ordering anything.


Good luck though!


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18781551
> 
> 
> Yeah, just got the email from Electronics Warehouse re 7/28, and called and cancelled my pre-order.



Georule,


If you don't mind my asking, why did you cancel your pre-order?


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18781751
> 
> 
> Georule,
> 
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, why did you cancel your pre-order?



Because I ordered with you in the first place (never have before) solely because it looked like you had earliest availability.


Nothing personal, but that works both ways --I didn't have a preexisting trust relationship to feel warm and fuzzy about with you either.


Who knows, maybe I'll end up ordering them from you again later, or maybe I won't. Other retailers I do have pre-existing relationships with are starting to show them for pre-order as well.


Yeah, you might get them at the same time as them --but I tend to do business with who I've done business with successfully in the past, unless the spur to change is significant (such as a much better price or earlier availability). For one thing, it makes it easier for me to keep track of what I got, who I got it from, when, what I paid, etc, if I don't have a large number of relationships to try to remember. If I have three or four, and they have good account tracking history, it's just a little easier for me at the time and later too if I need to look something up.


As I said, nothing personal --you asked, so I told you.


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsrdlr* /forum/post/18781682
> 
> 
> I feel for you guys but you have to admit that it makes sense for Mits to get the kit out there first. There will be limited supply to begin and common sense says only the hard core folks like those here would buy pieces separately. They're trying to reach mass market here and a kit makes the most sense.



It would have made sense to make that decision two weeks ago. . . a month ago. . . two months ago. . . whenever. To make it three days before expected retail availability when some of your retail partners have been taking pre-orders based on the understandings you previously gave them? No, that doesn't make sense.


If I'd known this a month ago, I don't know what I might have done. Maybe I would have bought their Starter Kit, and maybe not. And y'know what? Either way, that would have been fine and a decision I made based on the facts and no hard feelings towards Mits about it either way I came down.


To do me this way tho, when two pair of glasses ordered last Friday are already on their way to me with tracking#? Nah, that's not on me --that's on Mits.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18781789
> 
> 
> because i ordered with you in the first place (never have before) solely because it looked like you had earliest availability.
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, but that works both ways --i didn't have a preexisting trust relationship to feel warm and fuzzy about with you either.
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe i'll end up ordering them from you again later, or maybe i won't. Other retailers i do have pre-existing relationships with are starting to show them for pre-order as well.
> 
> 
> Yeah, you might get them at the same time as them --but i tend to do business with who i've done business with successfully in the past, unless the spur to change is significant (such as a much better price or earlier availability). For one thing, it makes it easier for me to keep track of what i got, who i got it from, when, what i paid, etc, if i don't have a large number of relationships to try to remember. If i have three or four, and they have good account tracking history, it's just a little easier for me at the time and later too if i need to look something up.
> 
> 
> As i said, nothing personal --you asked, so i told you.



+1


----------



## pjb16

I'm still debating whether to get the kit or wait for the adapter. I had the kit preordered originally, but wanted 3D sooner so ordered the adapter too and got 2 x102's from Xpand. I would really like 3D like a week ago, and could potentially use the extra two glasses in the future, but I just don't know if it's worth the extra $$ to get it early. I mean I would be really pissed to have the adapter by itself pushed back again if I cancel the kit. As of now I'm just disappointed.


----------



## rgd18

Disappointed is RIGHT.


I have a SONY BDR S570 Blu-Ray that I bought several months ago based on the promise of a 3D firmware upgrade by July. Surprise! The 3D firmware upgrade came 2 weeks ago!


But all for nothing - without the MITS 3DA-1 it is just another Blu-Ray player.


....and sorry, other than the extra profit that MITS makes on the kit with glasses, there is no logic to delaying the adapter in favor of the kit.


----------



## Bill Broderick

ElecWarehouse,

Since you're here, I figured that I'd mention this to you. Given that the 3DA-1 is a pre-order, your decision to change the price from $99 to $98 (apparently so that it won't qualify for free shipping), will likely end up costing your company money. I'm sure that there are other people who will just purchase the least expensive item in your store, like I did (a pair of Coax cable connectors) for about $3, just to save on the S&H.


If the 3DA-1 were in stock, that wouldn't be a bad thing. But, since it is a pre-order, now your making two shipments, on your own dime. The cost of the additional free shipment has to be more than the markup on the additional item. You were better off charging $99 and just giving free shipping.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18781819
> 
> 
> It would have made sense to make that decision two weeks ago. . . a month ago. . . two months ago. . . whenever. To make it three days before expected retail availability when some of your retail partners have been taking pre-orders based on the understandings you previously gave them?



We really don't know what Mitsu told them, do we?


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18782073
> 
> 
> We really don't know what Mitsu told them, do we?



Ahh, there's a can of worms, isn't it, with the retailer rep on the thread making representations otherwise?


You fellas work that out, I'll go get the popcorn.











P.S., But of course if you have a LLPOF (Liar, Liar, Pants on Fire) statement from Mits about any retailers who were showing 6/18 availability for 3DA-1, and why it changed (and when), I'd be happy to consider it.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18781969
> 
> 
> Disappointed is RIGHT.
> 
> 
> I have a SONY BDR S570 Blu-Ray that I bought several months ago based on the promise of a 3D firmware upgrade by July. Surprise! The 3D firmware upgrade came 2 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> But all for nothing - without the MITS 3DA-1 it is just another Blu-Ray player.
> 
> 
> ....and sorry, other than the extra profit that MITS makes on the kit with glasses, there is no logic to delaying the adapter in favor of the kit.



Bummed about the adapter but you just made my day regarding the Sony firmware update.


I have the Sony s470 and I have been waiting for the firmware update so I can connect to my DLNA hard drive. Can't wait to get home to try it.


Now I have to decide on whether to keep my order for just the adapter with Electronic Warehouse, or cancel it and order the full kit. Hmmm......


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Broderick* /forum/post/18782052
> 
> 
> ElecWarehouse,
> 
> Since you're here, I figured that I'd mention this to you. Given that the 3DA-1 is a pre-order, your decision to change the price from $99 to $98 (apparently so that it won't qualify for free shipping), will likely end up costing your company money. I'm sure that there are other people who will just purchase the least expensive item in your store, like I did (a pair of Coax cable connectors) for about $3, just to save on the S&H.
> 
> 
> If the 3DA-1 were in stock, that wouldn't be a bad thing. But, since it is a pre-order, now your making two shipments, on your own dime. The cost of the additional free shipment has to be more than the markup on the additional item. You were better off charging $99 and just giving free shipping.



before you mad this statement if you where to check out there web sight they changed it back to 99.00 dollars. in another post i brought it out about the 98.00 and then they changed it back to 99.00.


----------



## DenisG

The way I see it is a lot of us jumped the gun. You can't just point fingers and take the easy way out. Manufactures change dates around all the time, this is nothing new. It's not the retailers fault, they are at their mercy just like us. Never mark any thing in stone. Like a lot of people I have more then one thing on pre order. Yes, I did order the starter kit, I figure hell, I spent more money on dumber stuff, why not. The point is the only thing I can do is get my order in and wait, just like every one else. Dose it suck Mitz changed the dates around? Yes. Can we do any thing about it? No, not really, but look at it this way. At least they are produceing an adaptor and not stiffing us out in the cold like some other manufactures.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18716173
> 
> 
> The Crutchfield site has a more detailed description of the glasses: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_3052100....html?tp=35625



Hi guys, I'm a first time poster to this thread and I've tried to read as much of this entire thread as possible in one day but didn't see agreement on whether the Mitsu kit glasses are Samsung OEMs? I did see that ElecWarehouse has said that Mitsu won't release the details. What makes me think they are OEMs is that if you look at the picture of the glasses in the Mitsu kit and the pictures on the Crutchfield site that Athlon646464 posted you can see they are exactly the same. There are other sites with even more angles on the Samsung glasses too. The glasses shape, lens shape, on/off button and sensor are all in the same place. Only the Samsung brand is missing from the left-hand side. Also the battery type used by both the Mitsu kit glasses and the Samsung ones is the CR2025. The X103's use a CR2032. It's also unlikely that Mitsu would requisition a pair of OEM glasses from Xpand and have Xpand build them to look exactly like the Samsung SSG-2100AB







Someone mentioned that they thought that Mitsu may have been using artistic license and that the glasses there won't be the ones in the kit but this is unlikely too considering that they would have been in trouble with Samsung for showing an unbranded version of their glasses in Mitsu sales material. So if they are the Samsung SSG-2100AB or some other variant can anyone comment on how good they are in comparison to the X102 in terms of shutter technology, etc?


----------



## DenisG

The picture just looks like samsung glasses. As of now we have no idea what is in the kit and a few people are prematurely calling them samsung glasses before any one gets their hands on them and can say for sure what they are.

I know I am guilty for jumping the gun when I thought they were possibly XpanD.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18782646
> 
> 
> The picture just looks like samsung glasses. As of now we have no idea what is in the kit and a few people are prematurely calling them samsung glasses before any one gets their hands on them and can say for sure what they are.
> 
> I know I am guilty for jumping the gun when I thought they were possibly XpanD.



Ok thanks. You know another reason that the Samsung glasses would be a natural fit is that both Mitsu and Samsung are providers of the TI DLP 3D technology (the only ones I think). And I read in another thread that Samsung owners were hoping that the Mitsu adapter would work for them too as they don't have a solution for working with newer 3d content sources. So this could be a joint venture of Mitsu and Samsung to get 3D working on both of their legacy TV lines by combining technologies. Mits develops the adapter and Samsung provides the 3d glasses to work with DLPs. They scratch each others backs so to speak.


----------



## DenisG

The glasses samsung currently use are for their current line of TV's, not for and don't work with their older DLP TV's.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18782336
> 
> 
> The way I see it is a lot of us jumped the gun. You can't just point fingers and take the easy way out. Manufactures change dates around all the time, this is nothing new. It's not the retailers fault, they are at their mercy just like us. Never mark any thing in stone.



Which is why I've been saying as soon as Mitsubishi has an official statement, I'd post it here. Until then, all bets are off.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18782687
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. You know another reason that the Samsung glasses would be a natural fit is that both Mitsu and Samsung are providers of the TI DLP 3D technology (the only ones I think). And I read in another thread that Samsung owners were hoping that the Mitsu adapter would work for them too as they don't have a solution for working with newer 3d content sources. So this could be a joint venture of Mitsu and Samsung to get 3D working on both of their legacy TV lines by combining technologies. Mits develops the adapter and Samsung provides the 3d glasses to work with DLPs. They scratch each others backs so to speak.



samsung didnt make there glasses and mitt didn`t either. there is very few companys out there that make glasses. so mit plus sam contrac these company`s to make am for them and put there lable on them. i wouldent be surprised if xpand makes them for mit and sam.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18782704
> 
> 
> Which is why I've been saying as soon as Mitsubishi has an official statement, I'd post it here. Until then, all bets are off.



The way I see it is there are pre orders out there, might as well get them in now, or wait, either way it's not going to speed any thing up on the release date on the retail sales side of things. They are waiting just like us and canceling orders isn't going to change any thing.


----------



## Coolrey3

wow so just went through the 13 pages and have some questions.


if i get xpand 102 what type of compatibility am i looking at versus buying the nvidia 3d vision kit and when the adapter comes out what sources is it enabling me to use on my mits 60c9? ( i know it has to do with checkerboarding and not specific sources but type of gap will the adapter be bridging for me?)


i currently have a 3d capable pc and dont know where i would sit if i bought the 3d vision pack which i originally thought would allow me to use the glasses with the adapter. what could i do with those glasses and emitter for future cross compatibility vs the xpand 102?


do the xpand 102's do everything the nvidia kit does and more?


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18782721
> 
> 
> samsung didnt make there glasses and mitt didn`t either. there is very few companys out there that make glasses. so mit plus sam contrac these company`s to make am for them and put there lable on them. i wouldent be surprised if xpand makes them for mit and sam.



That's possible. So is there anything similar in the technology between Xpand and Samsung glasses. e.g. proprietary lense or shutter technology that might point to the Samsung being Xpand OEMs? I've heard reference to the lens technology that Xpand uses but there's not much out there that I've found on the Samsung technology yet.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18782773
> 
> 
> That's possible. So is there anything similar in the technology between Xpand and Samsung glasses. e.g. proprietary lense or shutter technology that might point to the Samsung being Xpand OEMs? I've heard reference to the lens technology that Xpand uses but there's not much out there that I've found on the Samsung technology yet.



iam not shure i havent seen any specs on sams glasses maybe some body who has them can step in here and give us an answer.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coolrey3* /forum/post/18782756
> 
> 
> wow so just went through the 13 pages and have some questions.
> 
> 
> if i get xpand 102 what type of compatibility am i looking at versus buying the nvidia 3d vision kit and when the adapter comes out what sources is it enabling me to use on my mits 60c9? ( i know it has to do with checkerboarding and not specific sources but type of gap will the adapter be bridging for me?)
> 
> 
> i currently have a 3d capable pc and dont know where i would sit if i bought the 3d vision pack which i originally thought would allow me to use the glasses with the adapter. what could i do with those glasses and emitter for future cross compatibility vs the xpand 102?
> 
> 
> do the xpand 102's do everything the nvidia kit does and more?



Only source X102 need is the DLP TV ( just look at the TV with a 3D source running). NVidia has to be ran through a PC with 3D source running on the PC to work.


----------



## Coolrey3

So If I set up my 3d settings I can use the x102's and not need to buy the nvidia vision kit if I want to play my pc games in 3d?


----------



## rgd18

This is a question from a novice so please bear with me.....


As I noted in an earlier post, Verizon FIOS, in conjunction with the YES network, is broadcasting the Yankees/Mariners games on July 10 & 11 in 3D. It certainly appears doubtful that the 3DA-1 will be available by then (I have XpanD X-102 glasses so I don't need the kit, and at this point who knows if that will really be available by July 10).


I have a MITS W73C9 and the aformentioned glasses. FIOS uses Motorola (Model #QIP6200-2) HD STBs, which has an HDMI output. In its press release, Verizon indicated that "Verizon will provide to interested customers a manual adjustment procedure in order to sync the STB to the display". So far, said procedure is not yet available according FIOS customer service. So here are my "novice" questions:


1) Is there any possibility that the Motorola box will output in checkerboard format and therefore eliminate the need for the 3DA-1?

2) Assuming that the answer to #1 is NO, does anyone know of an affordable solution to bridge the technology gap in the absense of the 3DA-1 (also assuming 'NO" since if there were, I imagine that most on this board would not be waiting with baited breath for 3DA-1) - but maybe there is something that can be done specific to the STB.


Thanks to anyone who can reply!


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coolrey3* /forum/post/18782836
> 
> 
> So If I set up my 3d settings I can use the x102's and not need to buy the nvidia vision kit if I want to play my pc games in 3d?



As long as the PC is out puting the correct 3D format (checkerboard) for the TV to read then yes it should work fine.


----------



## Coolrey3

I'm glad to hear that it works in concept/theory but has any one acually not bought the 3d vision for there c9/737/837 Mitsubishi And used some 102's to succesfully play and or all their pc games?


----------



## Coolrey3

Any or all*


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18782687
> 
> 
> Ok thanks. You know another reason that the Samsung glasses would be a natural fit is that both Mitsu and Samsung are providers of the TI DLP 3D technology (the only ones I think). And I read in another thread that Samsung owners were hoping that the Mitsu adapter would work for them too as they don't have a solution for working with newer 3d content sources. So this could be a joint venture of Mitsu and Samsung to get 3D working on both of their legacy TV lines by combining technologies. Mits develops the adapter and Samsung provides the 3d glasses to work with DLPs. They scratch each others backs so to speak.



Mitsubishi announced over a month ago that the adapter will not work for Samsung DLP TVs. The adapter detects the TV that is connected to verify that it is a Mits.


If they are Samsung glasses, I am surprised they are playing nice.


----------



## id10tech

Where have you guys been??!! lol


Just found this site after owning my Mits DLP for 6 months.


I've had the X102 but am looking forward to the Mits kit (not the price) because the XPand are pretty bulky but VERY easy to use.

*Question: Sony PS3 recently went live with their 3D capability last weekend. With this upcoming adapter and X102 glasses, I should be good to go, right?
*

At the moment it requires 1.4 and since my tv is 1.3, the PS3 doesn't recognize it. Therefore no 3D for me.


Great forums and the most straight info I've seen on a forum in a long time


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *id10tech* /forum/post/18783168
> 
> 
> Where have you guys been??!! lol
> 
> 
> Just found this site after owning my Mits DLP for 6 months.
> 
> 
> I've had the X102 but am looking forward to the Mits kit (not the price) because the XPand are pretty bulky but VERY easy to use.
> 
> *Question: Sony PS3 recently went live with their 3D capability last weekend. With this upcoming adapter and X102 glasses, I should be good to go, right?
> *
> 
> At the moment it requires 1.4 and since my tv is 1.3, the PS3 doesn't recognize it. Therefore no 3D for me.
> 
> 
> Great forums and the most straight info I've seen on a forum in a long time



Welcome to the thread.


No one knows for sure if the adapter will work with the PS3 because the PS3 needs to detect that it's connected to a 3D HDTV. We don't know if the adapter will send a signal to the connected device. If it doesn't, there is some earlier suggestions that claim that you should be able to take your PS3 to a store and plug it into a 3D TV to setup the outgoing video signal.


Read through that last couple pages of this thread and you will be caught up with the PS3 compatibility details.


----------



## id10tech

Thanks for the quick reply










I'll dig back further in this thread (last few pages seemed to be aimed at the adapter availability/date issues.


I'm just concerned that the glasses won't be compatible. I'm sure everything will be fine, but we've all had to deal with the lack of info and difficulty getting this stuff up and running smoothly.


*crossing fingers that July will be the end of all this.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *id10tech* /forum/post/18783209
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll dig back further in this thread (last few pages seemed to be aimed at the adapter availability/date issues.
> 
> 
> I'm just concerned that the glasses won't be compatible. I'm sure everything will be fine, but we've all had to deal with the lack of info and difficulty getting this stuff up and running smoothly.
> 
> 
> *crossing fingers that July will be the end of all this.



your glasses will be compatible with your mit dont worry.


----------



## id10tech

Thanks. I guess we all need a little reinforcement every now and then.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *id10tech* /forum/post/18783247
> 
> 
> Thanks. I guess we all need a little reinforcement every now and then.



if you go to mitts web sight there at the top of the page click 3d news it will give you a lot of imfo. have a nice night


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *id10tech* /forum/post/18783247
> 
> 
> Thanks. I guess we all need a little reinforcement every now and then.



You can get Avatar (the game) for PS3 to use with your glasses and TV right now. It will output checkerboard to your TV.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Broderick* /forum/post/18782052
> 
> 
> ElecWarehouse,
> 
> Since you're here, I figured that I'd mention this to you. Given that the 3DA-1 is a pre-order, your decision to change the price from $99 to $98 (apparently so that it won't qualify for free shipping), will likely end up costing your company money. I'm sure that there are other people who will just purchase the least expensive item in your store, like I did (a pair of Coax cable connectors) for about $3, just to save on the S&H.
> 
> 
> If the 3DA-1 were in stock, that wouldn't be a bad thing. But, since it is a pre-order, now your making two shipments, on your own dime. The cost of the additional free shipment has to be more than the markup on the additional item. You were better off charging $99 and just giving free shipping.



Bill.....The price change was a very short lived change. The people in the pricing department thought it would be a good move, that is until marketing found out about it. It is now back at $99.....Thanks for your insight though....we appreciate customer feedback.


----------



## Casey_Bryson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RazorUK* /forum/post/18781423
> 
> 
> How well does the Avermedia HD DVR work? I am now scrambling to find a solution as I assumed I could watch the final in 3d based on my order.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitsubishi..... I already have glasses........



Avermedia HD DVR works really well with the Stereoscopic Player once you figure everything out--definitely a steep learning curve, but worth it.


The resolution is slightly degraded from a pristine HD picture, but the 3D definitely compensates for that. A very good solution until we see how the Mitsubishi 3DA-1 fares.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18782748
> 
> 
> The way I see it is there are pre orders out there, might as well get them in now, or wait, either way it's not going to speed any thing up on the release date on the retail sales side of things. They are waiting just like us and canceling orders isn't going to change any thing.



Actually, DenisG, you are wrong in one aspect. Canceling your pre-order, with anyone at this point, will change your expected delivery date. It will probably actually push it back beyond the release date as the point of a pre-sale is to get closer to the top of the line so that you are sure to get your order filled in the first delivery. If that order is canceled then you have to get in at the end of the line again. This is especially true if the product is allocated at release (not to say that this will be, but who knows at this point).


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18781789
> 
> 
> Because I ordered with you in the first place (never have before) solely because it looked like you had earliest availability.
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, but that works both ways --I didn't have a preexisting trust relationship to feel warm and fuzzy about with you either.



Fair enough.


----------



## rgd18

Question for ElecWarehouse


Is the July 28 date for the MITS 3DA-1 an "expected" date, or an "outside" (latest) date? Do you know if MITS has delayed shipping for all, or is this specific to the ElecWarehouse order?



Thanks


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18784161
> 
> 
> Question for ElecWarehouse
> 
> 
> Is the July 28 date for the MITS 3DA-1 an "expected" date, or an "outside" (latest) date? Do you know if MITS has delayed shipping for all, or is this specific to the ElecWarehouse order?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



From what we were told yesterday by our Mitsubishi Sales Rep the 3DA-1 is scheduled to be released to the world the last week of July, now keep in mind that this could change (it could be sooner if they decide to open it up before hand, it could get pushed back again as well, everyone here is at the mercy of Mits at this time).


This release is not just specific to us, but for everyone. Hope that answers your questions.


----------



## rgd18

Yes - that answers my questions precisely - thank you


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coolrey3* /forum/post/18782915
> 
> 
> Any or all*



Nvidia 3D video play output 3d in 720p frame sequential format and uses an IR emitter connected to the PC using active shutter glases connected to the PC which receive the IR signals. It depends on the 60Hz powerline frequency to sync the TV and the emitter. It does not offer a checkerboard output format.

The 3D DLP TVs when receiving 3D content in 1080p checkerboard format can use IR glases if IR emitter is also connected to the TV. Or it can use DLP-link glases which depend on a very short flash of white light between frames to sync the glases and not on an IR signal.

The XPAND 102 DLP link glases sync on this flash of light and are therefore only usable with a 3D DLP TV.

You can also TriDef 3D software to play 3D games on a PC and output in Checkerboard format to w 3D DLP TV.


----------



## id10tech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can get Avatar (the game) for PS3 to use with your glasses and TV right now. It will output checkerboard to your TV.



I've got all the 3D titles already.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coolrey3* /forum/post/18782903
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear that it works in concept/theory but has any one acually not bought the 3d vision for there c9/737/837 Mitsubishi And used some 102's to succesfully play and or all their pc games?



I've used both on my 65C9, sort of. I've only played one game with each. Team Fortress 2 on PC and Invincibe Tiger on PS3. The most noticeable difference is the nVidia glasses are quite a bit darker. The X102's are very clear, though looking at the lenses while not wearing them, they have a greenish hue to them. Probably an anti-reflective coating.


I guess your question is whether you can play PC games in 3D with just x102's and I suppose it's possible but you still probably need the emitter connected for the drivers to function. DLP Link should be be active though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18783191
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread.
> 
> 
> No one knows for sure if the adapter will work with the PS3 because the PS3 needs to detect that it's connected to a 3D HDTV. We don't know if the adapter will send a signal to the connected device. If it doesn't, there is some earlier suggestions that claim that you should be able to take your PS3 to a store and plug it into a 3D TV to setup the outgoing video signal.
> 
> 
> Read through that last couple pages of this thread and you will be caught up with the PS3 compatibility details.



Like I said above I played Invincible Tiger on my PS3 without the adapter(of course). I don't know if the PS3 requires the TV to identify itself as a 3D HDTV with the 2 known checkerboard compatible games. The TV seems to know it's receiving a 3D signal since DLP Link is working with the glasses. I suspect, or hope, the adapter will pose as a compatible 3DTV since my D* DVR needs to know as well in order to work.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18784720
> 
> 
> The X102's are very clear though, looking at the lenses while not wearing them, they have a greenish hue to them.



I may be wrong (I don't own a pair), but I think the green you see is because they are off.


----------



## stereoeric

I just joined this forum, and like others I am frustrated that I'm not able to watch the World Cup in 3D on my Mits, especially now it looks like we won't get the adapter until after it's all over. However , shouldn't it be possible to download recorded 3D games from the DirecTV HDR to your computer hard drive, and then use Stereoscopic Player to convert the video into checkerboard format , and then play it back on the TV in 3D? I haven't tried this yet, but theoretically it seems like it should work.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stereoeric* /forum/post/18784808
> 
> 
> I just joined this forum, and like others I am frustrated that I'm not able to watch the World Cup in 3D on my Mits, especially now it looks like we won't get the adapter until after it's all over. However , shouldn't it be possible to download recorded 3D games from the DirecTV HDR to your computer hard drive, and then use Stereoscopic Player to convert the video into checkerboard format , and then play it back on the TV in 3D? I haven't tried this yet, but theoretically it seems like it should work.



Even if it would work, the only way to get the game from your DVR to your PC without losing the 3D 'coding' would be by using your HDMI (not your component) connection. I don't think that will work because of DRM.


----------



## Casey_Bryson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18784825
> 
> 
> Even if it would work, the only way to get the game from your DVR to your PC without losing the 3D 'coding' would be by using your HDMI (not your component) connection. I don't think that will work because of DRM.



You guys need to read more or use search. I've said *in this thread* that I am using my HTPC to watch the World Cup in 3D.


Do your homework.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Casey_Bryson* /forum/post/18784876
> 
> 
> You guys need to read more or use search. I've said *in this thread* that I am using my HTPC to watch the World Cup in 3D.
> 
> 
> Do your homework.



Thanks for your reply, but your link does not work, and I would love to read how to do it.


Maybe you need a little homework on how to use this forum. [/sarcasm]


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18784212
> 
> 
> From what we were told yesterday by our Mitsubishi Sales Rep the 3DA-1 is scheduled to be released to the world the last week of July, now keep in mind that this could change (it could be sooner if they decide to open it up before hand, it could get pushed back again as well, everyone here is at the mercy of Mits at this time).
> 
> 
> This release is not just specific to us, but for everyone. Hope that answers your questions.



Do you think you could hit up the sales rep for more detailed specs on the kit glasses? The lens technology for example. I'd really like to know how they compare to the Xpand.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18784939
> 
> 
> Do you think you could hit up the sales rep for more detailed specs on the kit glasses? The lens technology for example. I'd really like to know how they compare to the Xpand.



He already told us that Mitz wont disclose that information.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18785059
> 
> 
> He already told us that Mitz wont disclose that information.



Ah that's right. Wow, how does Mits expect customers to make an informed decision on the kit without details on the glasses. I don't care who they copied them from just how well they perform against other options.


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18785119
> 
> 
> Ah that's right. Wow, how does Mits expect customers to make an informed decision on the kit without details on the glasses. I don't care who they copied them from just how well they perform against other options.



I am leaning towards getting the kit, I just wish I knew where to buy extra sets of glasses.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martinefski* /forum/post/18785218
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards getting the kit, I just wish I knew where to buy extra sets of glasses.



You can get them directly from Mitsubishi of course !! ... at a time of their choosing and for an unspecified price


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18784939
> 
> 
> Do you think you could hit up the sales rep for more detailed specs on the kit glasses? The lens technology for example. I'd really like to know how they compare to the Xpand.



Like DenisG said, we have tried to get as much information as possible about the glasses, however, they are not disclosing any information at this time. The actual manufacturer of the glasses is complete speculation at this point. I'm not sure if Mits will ever disclose that info. If that info ever does become available we will let you know as soon as we have it.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martinefski* /forum/post/18785218
> 
> 
> I am leaning towards getting the kit, I just wish I knew where to buy extra sets of glasses.



You could always get Xpand glasses. They'd probably be cheaper than single pairs of Mits' glasses anyway.


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18785526
> 
> 
> You could always get Xpand glasses. They'd probably be cheaper than single pairs of Mits' glasses anyway.



I was going to say that. We don't have any reason to think that an active emitter would interfere with the X102 ability to use DLP Link simultaneously, do we?


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18784442
> 
> 
> Nvidia 3D video play output 3d in 720p frame sequential format and uses an IR emitter connected to the PC using active shutter glases connected to the PC which receive the IR signals. It depends on the 60Hz powerline frequency to sync the TV and the emitter. *It does not offer a checkerboard output format.*The 3D DLP TVs when receiving 3D content in 1080p checkerboard format can use IR glases if IR emitter is also connected to the TV. Or it can use DLP-link glases which depend on a very short flash of white light between frames to sync the glases and not on an IR signal.
> 
> The XPAND 102 DLP link glases sync on this flash of light and are therefore only usable with a 3D DLP TV.
> 
> You can also TriDef 3D software to play 3D games on a PC and output in Checkerboard format to w 3D DLP TV.



What format is Nvidia outputting? Is it one that the 3DA-1 can turn into checkerboard, and then you can use the xpand X102s without Nvidia's kit (other than their video card, of course)? Or is there some poison pill in the backend that won't allow Nvidia's card to attempt to output 3D without their 3D emitter hardware also attached?


Edit: waitaminute. Of course Nvidia is outputting checkerboard. Their current kit, out for quite sometime now, couldn't work with the Mits without it.


I'm sooooo confused.


But I still want to know, and suspect no one can know right now, if the Mits 3DA-1 adapter and a pair of X102 make Nvidia's hardware unnecessary for playing 3D PC games certified to work as 3D games *with* Nvidia's 3D hardware (again, excepting the video card and appropriate 3D drivers for it). Which question, it seems to me, does not exclusively rest on whether Nvidia can do "checkerboard" output (they must).


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18785632
> 
> 
> But I still want to know, and suspect no one can know right now, if the Mits 3DA-1 adapter and a pair of X102 make Nvidia's hardware unnecessary for playing 3D PC games certified to work as 3D games *with* Nvidia's 3D hardware (again, excepting the video card and appropriate 3D drivers for it). Which question, it seems to me, does not exclusively rest on whether Nvidia can do "checkerboard" output (they must).



Coming soon you should be able to download nVidia's TV Play software which enables you to connect to any 3D HDTV and use the glasses supplied by the TV manufacturer. All you need is an nVidia card. It's free to 3D Vision owners but I think you may have to pay for it otherwise. I doubt it will be terribly expensive.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-tv-play.html


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18785632
> 
> 
> What format is Nvidia outputting? Is it one that the 3DA-1 can turn into checkerboard, and then you can use the xpand X102s without Nvidia's kit (other than their video card, of course)? Or is there some poison pill in the backend that won't allow Nvidia's card to attempt to output 3D without their 3D emitter hardware also attached?
> 
> 
> Edit: waitaminute. Of course Nvidia is outputting checkerboard. Their current kit, out for quite sometime now, couldn't work with the Mits without it.
> 
> 
> I'm sooooo confused.
> 
> 
> But I still want to know, and suspect no one can know right now, if the Mits 3DA-1 adapter and a pair of X102 make Nvidia's hardware unnecessary for playing 3D PC games certified to work as 3D games *with* Nvidia's 3D hardware (again, excepting the video card and appropriate 3D drivers for it). Which question, it seems to me, does not exclusively rest on whether Nvidia can do "checkerboard" output (they must).



Nvidia's 3D-Vision supports the output of checkerboard. And you can play any Directx game in 3D, it's just that some have better quality than others (hence, why they're certified).


The thing with nvidia's solution is that you have to use their glasses, unless you are a DLP owner and use DLP-Link glasses (such as the X102s). The emitter has to be connected to the PC via USB, and has to be connected to the display's 3D VESA port. If these aren't connected, the software won't turn on.


Thankfully, you can use X102s, since they sync to the display via DLP-Link. As mentioned, you still have to have the nvidia emitter connected, but it won't cause any issues with the X102s.


Honestly, if your HTPC has an ATI card, you can just go with the iz3D drivers, since it's free for checkerboard users. If you have an nvidia card, you have to pay for the drivers, which I think is $50. The driver works with DX9 and DX10 games.


----------



## walford

The Nvida only ouputs 720p frame sequential 3D since it outputs the same format to LCD, Plasma, and DLP TVs.

If you want to output 3D checkerboard from a PC to your TV I suggest that you use the software from Tridef in the following link:

http://www.tridef.com/3d-experience/overview.html


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18785632
> 
> 
> But I still want to know, and suspect no one can know right now, if the Mits 3DA-1 adapter and a pair of X102 make Nvidia's hardware unnecessary for playing 3D PC games certified to work as 3D games *with* Nvidia's 3D hardware (again, excepting the video card and appropriate 3D drivers for it). Which question, it seems to me, does not exclusively rest on whether Nvidia can do "checkerboard" output (they must).



Seeing as the Mitz adapter isn't available yet no one can give you the "for sure" answer now can they.


----------



## khee mao

not only do they look exactly like them, they weigh exactly the same too.


----------



## khee mao

how (or why) would a ps3 require 1.4 to output when it's not itself 1.4?


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18785587
> 
> 
> I was going to say that. We don't have any reason to think that an active emitter would interfere with the X102 ability to use DLP Link simultaneously, do we?



From the "3D Shutter DLP Glasses: REVIEWS?" thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martinefski* /forum/post/18760822
> 
> 
> I have the 73837, it's last years model. Also My Blu-Ray player is the Panasonic xxx350 model and my AVR is the Pioneer Elite 94TXH.
> 
> 
> Another thing just incase anybody gets the same idea I had, you cannot use the nvidia glasses the same time as the DLP Link glasses. Because for whatever reason the DLP Link glasses emediately disable themselves after about a second or two if the nvidia glasses are running.


----------



## Coolrey3

can some one verify that this information is false so i can go ahead and place my order for use on my wd-60c9 please, thanks



Xpand DLP Link 3D Glasses X102


Please Note: These glasses will work ONLY with Mitsubishi 3D Ready HDTVs.

Requires 3D emitter and 3D adapter (3DA-1)

DLP-Link is a communication protocol that uses the DLP chip inside DLPTV and DLP Projectors. The DLP chip sends a flash of light in the transition between Left and Right images, and the glasses that are recognizing this encoded white signal are syncing to the image.


* Please Note: These glasses will work ONLY with Mitsubishi 3D Ready HDTVs.

* Requires 3D emitter and 3D adapter (3DA-1)


Manufacturer's Description

Glasses compatible with models below if the 3D source is either Comcast 3D or the Panasonic DMP-BDT350 3D Blu-ray Player. If using any other source with the models below you will need to purchase Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 Starter Kit.


# WD-60638

# WD-65638

# WD-73638

# WD-60738

# WD-65738

# WD-73738

# WD-82738

# WD-65838

# WD-73838

# WD-82838

# L75-A91


Any other Mitsubishi 3D Ready DLP or LaserVue HDTV requires a Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 3D Starter Kit.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coolrey3* /forum/post/18786428
> 
> 
> can some one verify that this information is false so i can go ahead and place my order for use on my wd-60c9 please, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Xpand DLP Link 3D Glasses X102
> 
> 
> Please Note: These glasses will work ONLY with Mitsubishi 3D Ready HDTVs.
> 
> Requires 3D emitter and 3D adapter (3DA-1)
> 
> DLP-Link is a communication protocol that uses the DLP chip inside DLPTV and DLP Projectors. The DLP chip sends a flash of light in the transition between Left and Right images, and the glasses that are recognizing this encoded white signal are syncing to the image.
> 
> 
> * Please Note: These glasses will work ONLY with Mitsubishi 3D Ready HDTVs.
> 
> * Requires 3D emitter and 3D adapter (3DA-1)
> 
> 
> Manufacturer's Description
> 
> Glasses compatible with models below if the 3D source is either Comcast 3D or the Panasonic DMP-BDT350 3D Blu-ray Player. If using any other source with the models below you will need to purchase Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 Starter Kit.
> 
> 
> # WD-60638
> 
> # WD-65638
> 
> # WD-73638
> 
> # WD-60738
> 
> # WD-65738
> 
> # WD-73738
> 
> # WD-82738
> 
> # WD-65838
> 
> # WD-73838
> 
> # WD-82838
> 
> # L75-A91
> 
> 
> Any other Mitsubishi 3D Ready DLP or LaserVue HDTV requires a Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 3D Starter Kit.



x102's work on C9 models.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/18786417
> 
> 
> From the "3D Shutter DLP Glasses: REVIEWS?" thread:



That would really frustrate me if I couldn't use x102's and the Mitsubishi glasses from the kit at the same time.


I don't understand why an emitter would stop DLP Link from working.


Anyone else with two types of glasses able to try?


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Coolrey3* /forum/post/18786428
> 
> 
> can some one verify that this information is false so i can go ahead and place my order for use on my wd-60c9 please, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Xpand DLP Link 3D Glasses X102
> 
> 
> Please Note: These glasses will work ONLY with Mitsubishi 3D Ready HDTVs.
> 
> Requires 3D emitter and 3D adapter (3DA-1)
> 
> DLP-Link is a communication protocol that uses the DLP chip inside DLPTV and DLP Projectors. The DLP chip sends a flash of light in the transition between Left and Right images, and the glasses that are recognizing this encoded white signal are syncing to the image.
> 
> 
> * Please Note: These glasses will work ONLY with Mitsubishi 3D Ready HDTVs.
> 
> * Requires 3D emitter and 3D adapter (3DA-1)
> 
> 
> Manufacturer's Description
> 
> Glasses compatible with models below if the 3D source is either Comcast 3D or the Panasonic DMP-BDT350 3D Blu-ray Player. If using any other source with the models below you will need to purchase Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 Starter Kit.
> 
> 
> # WD-60638
> 
> # WD-65638
> 
> # WD-73638
> 
> # WD-60738
> 
> # WD-65738
> 
> # WD-73738
> 
> # WD-82738
> 
> # WD-65838
> 
> # WD-73838
> 
> # WD-82838
> 
> # L75-A91
> 
> 
> Any other Mitsubishi 3D Ready DLP or LaserVue HDTV requires a Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 3D Starter Kit.



The x102 glasses should work with all Mitsubishi DLP 3D ready TVs. You will need the 3DA-1 3D adapter however.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18786465
> 
> 
> That would really frustrate me if I couldn't use x102's and the Mitsubishi glasses from the kit at the same time.
> 
> 
> I don't understand why an emitter would stop DLP Link from working.
> 
> 
> Anyone else with two types of glasses able to try?



you can use them at the same time if you want.


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/18786417
> 
> 
> From the "3D Shutter DLP Glasses: REVIEWS?" thread:



Ah, thanks for that.


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18786183
> 
> 
> Seeing as the Mitz adapter isn't available yet no one can give you the "for sure" answer now can they.



I wasn't expecting that to be the case, but I was prepared to accept being pleasantly surprised by some authoritative statement I'd missed.







There are other sources of information I would have accepted --say a statement or email from Nvidia or Mits on the subject. But I wasn't expecting those either.


I've been telling people (as recently as a couple hours ago) more or less what you said --just thought I'd see if someone knew better.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18786373
> 
> 
> how (or why) would a ps3 require 1.4 to output when it's not itself 1.4?



Bad info. You don't need 1.4 for 3D.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18786527
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting that to be the case, but I was prepared to accept being pleasantly surprised by some authoritative statement I'd missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other sources of information I would have accepted --say a statement or email from Nvidia or Mits on the subject. But I wasn't expecting those either.
> 
> 
> I've been telling people (as recently as a couple hours ago) more or less what you said --just thought I'd see if someone knew better.



We are not getting much info out of Mitz, we have questions, but they are not answering.


----------



## Coolrey3

so i can use the x102 glasses with the iz3d drivers to play my games though right? on my pc anyway


----------



## pjb16

So I've been thinking, now that they pushed the adapter release back a month, I sure wish someone from Mitsubishi would rip open one of those adapters (perhaps the demo unit) and test it with a PS3 and a DLP. Surely someone who worked on the product has a PS3 and DLP they could test it on and give us a definitive answer. Hell I'd mail them a PS3 to use to try it on if it got me an answer (and assuming they send it back to me).


Waiting is always the hardest part.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787344
> 
> 
> So I've been thinking, now that they pushed the adapter release back a month, I sure wish someone from Mitsubishi would rip open one of those adapters (perhaps the demo unit) and test it with a PS3 and a DLP. Surely someone who worked on the product has a PS3 and DLP they could test it on and give us a definitive answer. Hell I'd mail them a PS3 to use to try it on if it got me an answer (and assuming they send it back to me).
> 
> 
> Waiting is always the hardest part.



they already did and it works. linden furniture store in california had a speacial going on when you buy a tv from them they would give you a sony ps3 consol and 3d software and a copy of avatar the game and a pair of xpand active 3d glasses. a 500.00 dollar value. take what its worth. it tells me that it does. the software might be for a computer not shure.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18787405
> 
> 
> they already did and it works. linden furniture store in california had a speacial going on when you buy a tv from them they would give you a sony ps3 consol and 3d software and a copy of avatar the game and a pair of xpand active 3d glasses. a 500.00 dollar value. take what its worth. it tells me that it does. the software might be for a computer not shure.



So where in that special did Linden Furniture give out a Mitsubishi 3DA-1 adapter?


----------



## DenisG

I'm sure if what ever 3D format the Sony BD players go is the same format the PS3 got. So either all Sony stuff will work or all Sony stuff Wont work. What do you think it is?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787428
> 
> 
> So where in that special did Linden Furniture give out a Mitsubishi 3DA-1 adapter?



i didnt say they gave a adaptor away. i just mention the stuff they did. you mentioned about the ps3 to see if it would work. and i sayed that it did with a mitt tv. i also mentioned that the 3d software might be for a computer. who no`s. they might also had a adaptor that mitt lend them just for there grand opening of a new super store. who no`s. go to mitt web sight look under news and you will see what iam talking about


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18787464
> 
> 
> i didnt say they gave a adaptor away. i just mention the stuff they did. *you mentioned about the ps3 to see if it would work.* and i sayed that it did with a mitt tv. i also mentioned that the 3d software might be for a computer. who no`s. they might also had a adaptor that mitt lend them just for there grand opening of a new super store. who no`s.



Yes I want to know if the PS3 works with a Mits TV, _and.the.adapter._


I know you didn't say they gave the adapter away, that's why I was curious as to why you even mentioned what you did.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787446
> 
> *I'm sure if what ever 3D format the Sony BD players go is the same format the PS3 got.* So either all Sony stuff will work or all Sony stuff Wont work. What do you think it is?



I'm not so sure about that (as I don't know enough about the Sony 3D BD players) because the PS3 has hdmi 1.3 hardware, but the Sony 3D BD players might have 1.4 hardware. You may very well be right though.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787481
> 
> 
> Yes I want to know if the PS3 works with a Mits TV, _and.the.adapter._
> 
> 
> I know you didn't say they gave the adapter away, that's why I was curious as to why you even mentioned what you did.



go to mitts web sight click on news there will be articals to click on click on linden furiture imfo and you will see what iam talking about. just trying to help. have a nice day.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787494
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure about that (as I don't know enough about the Sony 3D BD players) *because the PS3 has hdmi 1.3 hardware, but the Sony 3D BD players might have 1.4 hardware.* You may very well be right though.



That will not make one bit of difference, I would have to look it up again but I am almost positive the BD players are 1.3.

OK I looked it up.

From sony web site on S470 ( •Dolby® : Yes & Dolby® TrueHD bitstream out over HDMI™ (V1.3) )


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18787502
> 
> 
> go to mitts web sight click on news there will be articals to click on click on linden furiture imfo and you will see what iam talking about. just trying to help. have a nice day.



To clear this up, _Avatar the Game_ has a checkerboard setting in the game menu. The package at Linders was pre-HDMI 1.4 standards, and had nothing to do with the new PS3 firmware update.


The new PS3 games output using the new standards and need the Mits adapter to convert it to checkerboard.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787505
> 
> *That will not make one bit of difference*, I would have to look it up again but I am almost positive the BD players are 1.3.
> 
> OK I looked it up.
> 
> From sony web site on S470 ( •Dolby® : Yes & Dolby® TrueHD bitstream out over HDMI™ (V1.3) )



You're right. My bad. I misread what you wrote. I was thinking in how it detects whether a 3D device is connected to it or not, not what 3D format it puts out (even though the detect feature may be the same as well).


----------



## DenisG

v1.3 and v1.4 has nothing to do with passing 3D. v1.4 just has other features that no one can use yet. Get off it all ready.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787540
> 
> 
> You're right. My bad. I misread what you wrote. I was thinking in how it detects whether a 3D device is connected to it or not, not what 3D format it puts out.



I'm still trying to find out. I must be bored, seeing as I have no Sony stuff and do not plan on buying any.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787516
> 
> 
> To clear this up, _Avatar the Game_ has a checkerboard setting in the game menu. The package at Linders was pre-HDMI 1.4 standards, and had nothing to do with the new PS3 firmware update.
> 
> 
> The new PS3 games output using the new standards and need the Mits adapter to convert it to checkerboard.



i didnt say the 3d software was for the ps3. i said it might be for the computer. and i didint say you did not need the converter. augerhandle what is the software there talking about for.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18787561
> 
> 
> i didnt say the 3d software was for the ps3. i said it might be for the computer. and i didint say you did not need the converter. augerhandle what is the software there talking about for.



The Linder's deal is old school 3D. I believe the original question was whether or not the adapter would work with the new PS3 3D firmware upgrade. See below.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787344
> 
> 
> So I've been thinking, now that they pushed the adapter release back a month, I sure wish someone from Mitsubishi would rip open one of those adapters (perhaps the demo unit) and test it with a PS3 and a DLP. Surely someone who worked on the product has a PS3 and DLP they could test it on and give us a definitive answer. Hell I'd mail them a PS3 to use to try it on if it got me an answer (and assuming they send it back to me).
> 
> 
> Waiting is always the hardest part.



The PS3 firmware upgrade is designed for the new HDMI 1.4 3DTVs. The Mitsu adapter is designed to emulate a 3DTV and then convert the signal it receives to checkerboard.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787616
> 
> 
> The PS3 firmware upgrade is designed for the new HDMI 1.4 3DTVs. The Mitsu adapter is designed to emulate a 3DTV and then convert the signal it receives to checkerboard.



1.3 and 1.4 has nothing to do with pasiing 3D formats. Sony don't even have a 1.4 player yet, of any kind.


----------



## Augerhandle

I don't know what the 3D software was, but it reads as if it is some early Sony 3D content designed to play on the Mits. That was all pre-HDMI 1.4, and is irrelevant now.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787633
> 
> 
> 1.3 and 1.4 has nothing to do with pasiing 3D formats. Sony don't even have a 1.4 player yet, of any kind.



Yes it does. 1.4 has to do with signaling compatability. If the TV doesn't tell the PS3 it's 3D capable, the PS3 will default to 2D. You don't get to choose, the equipment does.


I have the new 3D games on the PS3, and the 3D option is greyed out because the PS3 doesn't recognize my Mits as 3D capable.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787642
> 
> 
> I don't know what the 3D software was, but it reads as if it is some early Sony 3D content designed to play on the Mits. That was all pre-HDMI 1.4, and is irrelevant now.



thanks for clearing that up have a nice day.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787616
> 
> 
> The PS3 firmware upgrade is designed for the new HDMI 1.4 3DTVs. The Mitsu adapter is designed to emulate a 3DTV and then convert the signal it receives to checkerboard.



I know the adapter is supposed to work, but no one knows if it will. I just was saying I wish someone from Mitsubishi would go ahead and test it out (since they can now that the 3D games are out) to give a definitive answer to us.


I'm sorry for even posting this honestly. I didn't know it'd spawn into what it has. I'm just bored in my hotel room and thinking a lot.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787642
> 
> 
> I don't know what the 3D software was, but it reads as if it is some early Sony 3D content designed to play on the Mits. That was all pre-HDMI 1.4, and is irrelevant now.



There is no difference between passing 3D on HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 unless you got some a display that supports 4K x 2K resolution and a player that out puts it. If you do, pop corn and beer at your house.


----------



## Augerhandle

The adapter will tell the PS3 that it's okay to pass the 3D signal (in one of the HDMI 1.4 formats; Frame packed, top n bottom, or side x side), then it will convert it to checkerboard and send it on to the TV.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787662
> 
> 
> Yes it does. 1.4 has to do with signaling compatability. If the TV doesn't tell the PS3 it's 3D capable, the PS3 will default to 2D. You don't get to choose, the equipment does.
> 
> 
> I have the new 3D games on the PS3, and the 3D option is greyed out because the PS3 doesn't recognize my Mits as 3D capable.



No ithe adaptor changes the BD format top/bottom or left/right to checker board. It has nothing to do with v1.4.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787677
> 
> 
> The adapter will tell the PS3 that it's okay to pass the 3D signal (in one of the HDMI 1.4 formats; Frame packed, top n bottom, or side x side), then it will convert it to checkerboard and send it on to the TV.



Why would sony sell some that is BD 3D in v1.3 (PS3/BD player/ TV) in non checker board if it needs v1.4. It's not the HDMI cable.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787694
> 
> 
> No ithe adaptor changes the BD format top/bottom or left/right to checker board. It has nothing to do with v1.4.



The BD format you refer to is an HDMI 1.4 standard, and cannot be turned on by an HDMI 1.3 TV. That's one of the functions of the adapter. Read the specs on the adapter. one *HDMI 1.4 input*, one *HDMI 1.3 output*. Without the capability to signal HDMI 1.4 compatibility, the 3D will not be sent from the PS3.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787667
> 
> 
> I know the adapter is supposed to work, but no one knows if it will. I just was saying I wish someone from Mitsubishi would go ahead and test it out (since they can now that the 3D games are out) to give a definitive answer to us.



It's puzzling to me as to why Mitsubishi hasn't tested it or let us know yet. They have the adapter and the 3D update is out. My only theory is that it didn't work and they don't want people to know before the adapter hits the market.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787708
> 
> 
> The BD format you refer to is an HDMI 1.4 standard, and cannot be turned on by an HDMI 1.3 TV. That's one of the functions of the adapter. Read the specs on the adapter. one *HDMI 1.4 input*, one *HDMI 1.3 output*. Without the capability to signal HDMI 1.4 compatibility, the 3D will not be sent from the PS3.



Sony still dose not offer a 1.4 product yet. So Sony has to provide an adaptor with all their products to display 3D BD to convert 1.4 to 1.3? That is what you are saying right?

and have you looked at the 1.4 spec compared to 1.3?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787708
> 
> 
> The BD format you refer to is an HDMI 1.4 standard, and cannot be turned on by an HDMI 1.3 TV. That's one of the functions of the adapter. Read the specs on the adapter. one *HDMI 1.4 input*, one *HDMI 1.3 output*. Without the capability to signal HDMI 1.4 compatibility, the 3D will not be sent from the PS3.




go to http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...id=11736864224 


and click the _specifications_ tab.


> Quote:
> *Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter Kit Specifications*
> 
> Inputs
> 1 HDMI 1.4a
> 1 VESA emitter 3-pin jack
> 5 volt DC power
> 
> Outputs
> 1 HDMI
> 1 VESA emitter 3-pin jack
> 
> 3D Mode Input Compatibility
> Frame packing 1080 (per HDMI, Blu-ray): 1920x2205 24Hz
> Frame packing (per HDMI, Blu-ray): 1280x1470 60hz
> Top/bottom 1080p 24hz/30Hz/60hz: 1920x1080
> Top/bottom 1080i 60Hz: 1920x1080
> Top/bottom 720p 60Hz: 1280x720
> Side-by-side 1080p 24Hz/30hz/60Hz: 1920x1080
> Side-by-side 1080i 60Hz: 1920x1080
> Side-by-side 720p 60Hz: 1280x720
> 
> 3D Signal Output
> Checkerboard 3D 1080p 60Hz
> 
> 3D Signal Pass Through Compatibility
> Checkerboard 3D 1080p 60Hz
> 
> Video Signals Pass Through
> 1080p 24Hz/30Hz/60Hz
> 1080i 60hz
> 720p 60Hz
> 480p 60Hz
> 480i 60Hz
> 
> PC Signals Pass Through
> Checkerboard 3D 1920x1080 60hz
> 1280x1024 60hz
> 1360x768 60Hz
> 1024x768 60hz
> 800x600 60hz


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787700
> 
> 
> Why would sony sell some that is BD 3D in v1.3 (PS3/BD player/ TV) in non checker board if it needs v1.4. It's not the HDMI cable.










This has nothing to do with the cable. Any high speed HDMI cable will work.


----------



## DenisG

So, it is v1.4 compatible, still dose not change the fact that v1.3 (yes it is high speed also) will pass BD 3D formats.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with the cable. Any high speed HDMI cable will work.



That is the point, they are both the same rate of high speeds, one just has more features that for the most part no one can use yet. They can both pass the same BD 3D signals.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18787712
> 
> 
> It's puzzling to me as to why Mitsubishi hasn't tested it or let us know yet. They have the adapter and the 3D update is out. *My only theory is that it didn't work and they don't want people to know before the adapter hits the market*.



Right, that's what I am worried about. I'm sure that is being too pessimistic about it, but I can't help but think it as I have so much time to run stuff through my head.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787726
> 
> 
> Sony still dose not offer a 1.4 product yet. So Sony has to provide an adaptor with all their products to display 3D BD to convert 1.4 to 1.3? That is what you are saying right?...



No. the HDMI 1.4 standards are Frame packed, top n bottom, or side x side and after a Firmware upgrade the PS3 can output those formats to HDMI 1.4 TVs that signal they are 3D. Only the new HDMI 1.4 TVs can signal that they are ready, so the PS3 will not recognize a Mits TV.



> Quote:
> ...and have you looked at the 1.4 spec compared to 1.3?



Yes.


The adapter will first tell the PS3 (or other 3D player) that it can recieve 3D, so that the PS3 will output it. Otherwise, the PS3 defaults to 2D. Now, once the adapter is receiving 3D (in Frame packed, top n bottom, or side x side), it converts it to the non-standard checkerboard format for display on a Mits 3D-ready DLP.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18787712
> 
> 
> It's puzzling to me as to why Mitsubishi hasn't tested it or let us know yet. They have the adapter and the 3D update is out. My only theory is that it didn't work and they don't want people to know before the adapter hits the market.



The only reason it wouldn't work is if Sony did something funky with the PS3, since the PS3 is an HDMI 1.3 device, being programmed to act like it's 1.4 (_only as far as 3D standards are involved_)


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787762
> 
> 
> So, it is v1.4 compatible, still dose not change the fact that v1.3 (yes it is high speed also) will pass BD 3D formats.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787774
> 
> 
> That is the point, they are both the same rate of high speeds, one just has more features that for the most part no one can use yet. They can both pass the same BD 3D signals.



Yes, but your talking about cables. I'm talking about the programmed commands that are sent over those wires. You don't need 1.4 cables, you need 1.4 communication.


Until the PS3 gets a signal from the TV, it will not send 3D. And the Mits doesn't speak 1.4, so it can't tell the PS3 to send 3D. That's why we need an adapter, to first signal compatibility, and then to convert what it gets to checkerboard.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18787825
> 
> 
> No. the HDMI 1.4 standards are Frame packed, top n bottom, or side x side and after a Firmware upgrade the PS3 can output those formats to HDMI 1.4 TVs that signal they are 3D. Only the new HDMI 1.4 TVs can signal that they are ready, so the PS3 will not recognize a Mits TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> The adapter will first tell the PS3 (or other 3D player) that it can recieve 3D, so that the PS3 will output it. Otherwise, the PS3 defaults to 2D. Now, once the adapter is receiving 3D (in Frame packed, top n bottom, or side x side), it converts it to the non-standard checkerboard format for display on a Mits 3D-ready DLP.



Read this, if you still don't get it then I'll let some one else try and explain.
http://hdguru.com/3d-hdtv-and-hdmi-explained/1336/ 

Paragraph 3 Full HD 3D


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18787896
> 
> 
> Read this, if you still don't get it then I'll let some one else try and explain.
> http://hdguru.com/3d-hdtv-and-hdmi-explained/1336/
> 
> Paragraph 3 Full HD 3D



What am I not getting? That a 1.3 cable can carry the 3D signal? I never said it couldn't, because that was not the question. The question I was answering concerned whether or not the adapter would work with the new PS3 3D firmware upgrade. See post #450



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18787344
> 
> 
> So I've been thinking, now that they pushed the adapter release back a month, I sure wish someone from Mitsubishi would rip open one of those adapters (perhaps the demo unit) and test it with a PS3 and a DLP. Surely someone who worked on the product has a PS3 and DLP they could test it on and give us a definitive answer. Hell I'd mail them a PS3 to use to try it on if it got me an answer (and assuming they send it back to me).
> 
> 
> Waiting is always the hardest part.



There's more to HDMI 1.4 than cables. Read the 10th paragraph (_Surround Sound Receivers)_ in your link. http://hdguru.com/3d-hdtv-and-hdmi-explained/1336/ 


A similar thing happens with a non-HDMI 1.4 TV. The source sends only 2d if the display can't communicate in HDMI 1.4. Nothing to do with cables. A lot to do with HDMI 1.4


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18788012
> 
> 
> What am I not getting? That a 1.3 cable can carry the 3D signal? I never said it couldn't, because that was not the question. The question I was answering concerned whether or not the adapter would work with the new PS3 3D firmware upgrade. See post #450



LOL, then what are we going on about? The converter just changes the 3D signal , side by side / top and bottom, to checkerboard so the Mitz can read it. From what I've read so far. I really don't see why everyone is so worried about this with a PS3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18788012
> 
> 
> There's more to HDMI 1.4 than cables. Read the 10th paragraph (_Surround Sound Receivers)_ in your link. http://hdguru.com/3d-hdtv-and-hdmi-explained/1336/
> 
> 
> A similar thing happens with a non-HDMI 1.4 TV. The source sends only 2d if the display can't communicate in HDMI 1.4. Nothing to do with cables. A lot to do with HDMI 1.4



Thats another can of worms. Like I said the new features of 1.4, for the most part no one can even use yet so I'll worry about that when that bridge comes.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18788034
> 
> 
> LOL, then what are we going on about? The converter just changes the 3D signal , side by side / top and bottom, to checkerboard so the Mitz can read it. From what I've read so far...(snip)



Yeah, Mitsubishi had a good idea (checkerboard), it just wasn't standardized. But it shows their commitment to 3D, coming out with a solution like they're doing.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18788074
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mitsubishi had a good idea (checkerboard), it just wasn't standardized. But it shows their commitment to 3D, coming out with a solution like they're doing.



This from Mitz web site.
http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/3D.html 


> Quote:
> The Checkerboard format is really designed as method of displaying 3D on the TV and not expected to be used to send 3D signals to your home. The Mitsubishi 3D TVs display 3D using the checkerboard format so the Mitsubishi 3D Adapter is designed to convert the Frame packing, side-by-side and top-bottom signals mentioned above to the checkerboard format.



Thank you Mitz for the support for our DLPs.









I think it is safe to say PS3 people are fine. Unless sony developes a 4th format just for the PS3 that no one suports and I doubt that.


I don't have a PS3, but if some that lives near me wants to bring theirs over to my house after I get my start kit to put their minds at ease, then come on over and we can plug it in and try it out.


----------



## georule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18788012
> 
> 
> A similar thing happens with a non-HDMI 1.4 TV. The source sends only 2d if the display can't communicate in HDMI 1.4. Nothing to do with cables. A lot to do with HDMI 1.4



If Sony implemented that way on PS3, then they needlessly limited capability, as side-by-side does not require 1.4. Didn't Sony come out with their own 3D-capable AVR that only had 1.3 hardware? So Sony's PS3 won't work with Sony's 3D AVR if what you're saying is correct?


Wouldn't it make more sense to, in addition to "auto selection" when the PS3 recognizes a 1.4 device on the other end, to allow for the user choosing to output side-by-side when the user knows there is a 3D capable device on the other end, even when that device is 1.3? By *not* doing that, Sony is going to force everyone with a 1.3 switching AVR to direct-connect their PS3 to the 1.4 TV and bypass the AVR, even tho an AVR should pass side-by-side over 1.3 without any problem. Right?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18788834
> 
> 
> If Sony implemented that way on PS3, then they needlessly limited capability, as side-by-side does not require 1.4. Didn't Sony come out with their own 3D-capable AVR that only had 1.3 hardware? So Sony's PS3 won't work with Sony's 3D AVR if what you're saying is correct?
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to, in addition to "auto selection" when the PS3 recognizes a 1.4 device on the other end, to allow for the user choosing to output side-by-side when the user knows there is a 3D capable device on the other end, even when that device is 1.3? By *not* doing that, Sony is going to force everyone with a 1.3 switching AVR to direct-connect their PS3 to the 1.4 TV and bypass the AVR, even tho an AVR should pass side-by-side over 1.3 without any problem. Right?



I don't know if it matters, but I was under the impression that the PS3 uses frame-packing, not side by side.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18788834
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to, in addition to "auto selection" when the PS3 recognizes a 1.4 device on the other end, to allow for the user choosing to output side-by-side when the user knows there is a 3D capable device on the other end, even when that device is 1.3? By *not* doing that, Sony is going to force everyone with a 1.3 switching AVR to direct-connect their PS3 to the 1.4 TV and bypass the AVR, even tho an AVR should pass side-by-side over 1.3 without any problem. Right?



I have my PS3 connected through a 1.3 Pioneer AVR and it switches my TV into 3D mode just fine.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18789136
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 connected through a 1.3 Pioneer AVR and it switches my TV into 3D mode just fine.



Which TV do you have, which glasses do you have, and are you viewing a BluRay movie or playing a game with checkerboard out when doing this?


----------



## walford

There is confusion in this thread between the transmitter chip used in a device and the format of the data being sent.

Any device with a HDMI transmitter chip can send data in a HDMI 1.4a 3D format.

If this was not true none of the cable or satellite STBs none of which have HDMI 1.4 transmitter chips could be sending 3D content from sites such as ESPN-3D to the new 3D TVs.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18788904
> 
> 
> I don't know if it matters, but I was under the impression that the PS3 uses frame-packing, not side by side.



You are confuseing things.


The latest HDMI Specification adds key enhancements to support the market requirements for bringing broadcast 3D content into the home:


1.The addition of Top-and-Bottom to the Specification.

2.The addition of two mandatory formats for broadcast content:

◦Side-by-Side Horizontal

◦Top-and-Bottom


3D Mandatory Formats


•For movie content:

◦Frame Packing

■1080p @ 23.98/24Hz


•For game content:

◦Frame Packing

■720p @ 50 or 59.94/60Hz


•For broadcast content:

◦Side-by-Side Horizontal

■1080i @ 50 or 59.94/60Hz


◦Top-and-Bottom

■720p @ 50 or 59.94/60Hz

■1080p @ 23.97/24Hz


----------



## pjb16

Based on what you wrote I have no idea how I'm confusing anything (in what you quoted). I may be wrong about the PS3 using frame packing (as I said I was merely under that impression), but I know there is a difference between frame packing/sbs/t-a-b.


----------



## DenisG

 http://www.galtecsystems.com/galtech_blog/?p=105 


I doubt the PS3 is frame packing, it is only supported in V1.4 which the PS3 is V1.3, I think. I might be confuseing myself at this point.

Either way the adaptor suports it.

Mitsubishi 3D Adapter is designed to convert the Frame packing, side-by-side and top-bottom signals mentioned above to the checkerboard format.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18783521
> 
> 
> You can get Avatar (the game) for PS3 to use with your glasses and TV right now. It will output checkerboard to your TV.




I was stoked to try this last night as I'd just received Avatar for 360 and a pair of x102s. sadly, I couldn't get it to work







not 'sure' where the problem is, but I had the game set to output full checkerboard (3D DLP option), had the TV set to 3D mode, tried inverting eyes via the game interface and TV menu, and the best I got was the ghost images displayed like the TV was getting the right 3D signal, but I just couldn't get the glasses on/sync'd (looked the same with and without the glasses). thinking it was the glasses, I tried replacing the battery, which is, let's just say: a learning experience. long story short is that the new battery didn't work either. so I took a look inside and what do I see? a semi-circular gouge in the connective plate the battery contacts, which brings up an important safety announcement:


be _extra_ careful with x102s!


the power source replacement really _should_ be designed better for a $130 dollar piece of gear. the battery/battery reservoir/battery insertion/removal tool, yes _tool_, require more dexterity to insert/replace than should be required for a device like this. I'm sure some of you will have no issues at all with this, but let it be known if you're thinking of or have bought 102s, to be _extremely_ careful replacing the battery. not sure if this was my bad or I'm the recipient of a bad pair (why should I even _have_ to be replacing a battery on the first use, right?) but the fact remains that removing the original battery broke part of its plastic casing and there is a gouge in the metal contact plate the battery is supposed to connect to. needless to say I'm not happy with this situation regardless of whose fault it is.


to Xpand: _please_ rethink your design. I'm sure your product works great when it works, but that the battery can, and obviously does, destroy the contact plate with normal use is unacceptable. secondly, requiring a tool to replace the battery, which is not particularly easy to get to anyway due to the right shutter/frame partially blocking access, again, should be re-thought. Too, not having an actual button or indicator light to determine if the glasses are turned on or off or receiving power is not a great idea either.


so, I'll email Tru3D to see how they want to resolve this (as I ordered the x102 through them) since I had some reservations about the glasses upon receipt. to anyone else who's ordered x102s: did yours arrive boxed, as in a product box inside the shipping box? Mine were loose, wrapped just in bubble wrap, which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18791842
> 
> 
> to anyone else who's ordered x102s: did yours arrive boxed, as in a product box inside the shipping box? Mine were loose, wrapped just in bubble wrap, which I wasn't expecting.



They came just in bubble wrap?? Man that does sound dodgy for a pair of glasses that have really sensitive lenses. Thanks for letting us know. I'll be interested to see how others have received their X102s. Did it come with anything like replacement batteries or nose piece?


----------



## walford

What make/model TV do you have that siupports the 3D DLP Checkerboard option?

Did you also set checkerboard as the format to use in 3D Mode?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18791891
> 
> 
> They came just in bubble wrap?? Man that does sound dodgy for a pair of glasses that have really sensitive lenses. Thanks for letting us know. I'll be interested to see how others have received their X102s. Did it come with anything like replacement batteries or nose piece?



Mine was in a white box (about the size of a cracker box I guess) that had two pairs with the lenses on both pairs of glasses wrapped in bubble wrap. Both of mine worked perfectly fine.


----------



## Lumpy

I ordered mine from XpanD directly and they too came wrapped in just a little bubble wrap.


I'm looking for some kind of box or container that will protect them more and shield them from light just in case reports of exposure to light causing them to drain their batteries, is true. Our house is thoroughly equipped with flourescent lights which naturally blink at 60 hZ which is the same as the refresh rate.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18791941
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from XpanD directly and they too came wrapped in just a little bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some kind of box or container that will protect them more and shield them from light just in case reports of exposure to light causing them to drain their batteries, is true. Our house is thoroughly equipped with flourescent lights which naturally blink at 60 hZ which is the same as the refresh rate.



I just keep mine in the original box and put them in my closet. No light is getting to them there.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18791941
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from XpanD directly and they too came wrapped in just a little bubble wrap.



Ok so its not just Tru3D. Xpand sells them that way too. I guess for the money I was expecting a retail box like the Nvidia, Samsung, etc.


----------



## rgd18

I ordered XpanD X-102s from a seller on eBay (new) and they came in an Xpand branded white box about 8" X 5.5" X 3". Inside, the glasses were wrapped in bubble wrap with a small User Guide, 2 batteries and the battery tool.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18791891
> 
> 
> They came just in bubble wrap?? Man that does sound dodgy for a pair of glasses that have really sensitive lenses. Thanks for letting us know. I'll be interested to see how others have received their X102s. Did it come with anything like replacement batteries or nose piece?




it came with an extra battery and the battery removal/insertion tool. didn't get an invoice, receipt, or even an order confirmation e-mail from Tru3D.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18792206
> 
> 
> it came with an extra battery and the battery removal/insertion tool. didn't get an invoice, receipt, or even an order confirmation e-mail from Tru3D.



I ordered direct from Xpand and got confirmation and invoice e-mails, as well as an invoice in the box.


----------



## advocate2

I purchased my pair of x102's from Aspen media. The glasses came in a plain brown box with two batteries and the replacement tool. No instructions or user manual. The battery replacement proceedure is a total pain. On the other hand, the glasses work great with the PS3 and Mits 73735 for Avatar the game.


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18792206
> 
> 
> it came with an extra battery and the battery removal/insertion tool. didn't get an invoice, receipt, or even an order confirmation e-mail from Tru3D.



I ordered from the same place and they showed up exactly the same way. As I have stated before my glasses do not work very well, lots of ghosting and losing sync.


I really feel the problem is somehow battery related, because one of my pairs did work better after I changed the battery, although still not what I would consider good.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18792238
> 
> 
> I purchased my pair of x102's from Aspen media. The glasses came in a plain brown box with two batteries and the replacement tool. No instructions or user manual. The battery replacement proceedure is a total pain. On the other hand, the glasses work great with the PS3 and Mits 73735 for Avatar the game.



would like to try the Avatar game and the 102s out one more time before sending back to Tru3D, but was wondering what in game and TV settings you're using to make it work so I can rule out at least that much user error. thanks!


----------



## advocate2

_would like to try the Avatar game and the 102s out one more time before sending back to Tru3D, but was wondering what in game and TV settings you're using to make it work so I can rule out at least that much user error. thanks!_


On the TV I set it to 3d in the setup menu and then I reverse the sync.


Place the disk in the PS3. When the game menu comes up I just pick 3D and make sure the output is set to checkerboard. Everything works fine. BTW, the game menu also allows reversal of the sync, but I have not tried it. The game menu also allows setting the distance to the tv from where you are sitting. I'm not sure how important this is, but I set it to the right distance.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18792461
> 
> _would like to try the Avatar game and the 102s out one more time before sending back to Tru3D, but was wondering what in game and TV settings you're using to make it work so I can rule out at least that much user error. thanks!_
> 
> 
> On the TV I set it to 3d in the setup menu and then I reverse the sync.
> 
> 
> Place the disk in the PS3. When the game menu comes up I just pick 3D and make sure the output is set to checkerboard. Everything works fine. BTW, the game menu also allows reversal of the sync, but I have not tried it. The game menu also allows setting the distance to the tv from where you are sitting. I'm not sure how important this is, but I set it to the right distance.



I didn't reverse sync on mine (I did try it though) just for the record. I mean you don't have to in order to get it to work.


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18789136
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 connected through a 1.3 Pioneer AVR and it switches my TV into 3D mode just fine.



Nice! So do you think my Onkyo 805 will be fine with video switching/pass thru to the Mits 3D adapter fine?


----------



## rgd18

Are the Viewsonic's available yet? I had mine on order with Amazon for the longest time but finally gave up after they pushed out the delivery date and bought XpanD 102 from an eBay retailer who had them in stock.


Of course, in hindsight, I could have waited (and at $89/pair for the Viewsonic, saved some $) since the MITS 3DA-1 delivery got pushed out until the end of July.


PS - ABT.com is still quoting end of June for MITS 3DA-1 (as of this morning from an online chat with customer service) - still don't believe it!


Still hoping for a solution by July 10/11 for Yankees/Mariners 3D broadcast on FIOS/YES Network.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18792461
> 
> _would like to try the Avatar game and the 102s out one more time before sending back to Tru3D, but was wondering what in game and TV settings you're using to make it work so I can rule out at least that much user error. thanks!_
> 
> 
> On the TV I set it to 3d in the setup menu and then I reverse the sync.
> 
> 
> Place the disk in the PS3. When the game menu comes up I just pick 3D and make sure the output is set to checkerboard. Everything works fine. BTW, the game menu also allows reversal of the sync, but I have not tried it. The game menu also allows setting the distance to the tv from where you are sitting. I'm not sure how important this is, but I set it to the right distance.



thanks, man. it's gotta be the glasses then.


----------



## Ken H

Moderators Note:


Since this topic is for the Mitsubishi 3D Starter Pack, please take the glasses specific discussion to another more appropriate topic, or create a new one if needed.


----------



## lboogz

for those of you who cant wait for the adapter and want some 3d content now you can get the tridef trial version here http://www.tridef.com/download/latest.html for 14 days. I have been converting 2d to 3d using it and have been download the free 3d trailers from http://store.yabazam.com/ and they look amazing.


If this free software is converting things I know that the adapter should be fine


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18793196
> 
> 
> Moderators Note:
> 
> 
> Since this topic is for the Mitsubishi 3D Starter Pack, please take the glasses specific discussion to another more appropriate topic, or create a new one if needed.



Agree. I'm really excited for the Mitsubishi 3D Package! And I will proudly place the box In my theater as well.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *finallyabigtv* /forum/post/18792659
> 
> 
> Where are the Viewsonic reviews? It seems as if everybody is using the X-102.Why?



I'm still waiting.

I guess I'll see what gets here first, the Mitz starter pack or the veiwsonic glasses.

I am really want to know if the two play well together.


Hello from Amazon.com.


We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on April 28 2010 (Order# xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx):


"ViewSonic PGD-150 Active Stereographic 3D Shutter Glasses for ViewSonic DLP Link 120 Hz/3D Ready Projectors, Black"

Estimated arrival date: June 03 2010 - June 21 2010


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18788034
> 
> 
> LOL, then what are we going on about? The converter just changes the 3D signal , side by side / top and bottom, to checkerboard so the Mitz can read it. From what I've read so far. I really don't see why everyone is so worried about this with a PS3.



The issue is: all indications are that the PS3's internal 3D function will require connection to a 1.4 device to enable 3D output. Which means that those of us with multiple components that pass through a 1.3 receiver or 1.3 switch are out of luck... we will have to buy multiple Mits converters (e.g. one connected to the PS3 upstream of the switch, one to the DirecTV DVR, etc.), or we'll have to wait for a 1.4 switch to come out, or get a new receiver, etc.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/18792595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18789136
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 connected through a 1.3 Pioneer AVR and it switches my TV into 3D mode just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! So do you think my Onkyo 805 will be fine with video switching/pass thru to the Mits 3D adapter fine?
Click to expand...


An example of 3D from a PS3 "working just fine" is irrelevant unless we know what the source content was. There are a handful of games that have the option included _in the game_ to output in checkerboard format. That is a feature included by the game developers themselves, as opposed to the PS3's 3D firmware update. When a game is encoded to allow for checkerboard output, nothing special is required to get that signal to the TV. It's essentially the same type of signal as a 2D signal, it just wouldn't look right to our eyes. But going forward, I wouldn't expect many game developers to specifically encode checkerboard output, since the PS3 through it's firmware update can do that work for them. But the PS3's internal 3D capabilities reportedly won't include checkerboard output, and will reportedly require to be connected to a 3D capable hdmi 1.4 device. So how a current 3D PS3 game works is completely different than how 3D BR movies will work, as well as games that rely on the 3D functionality of the PS3.


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18793196
> 
> 
> Moderators Note:
> 
> 
> Since this topic is for the Mitsubishi 3D Starter Pack, please take the glasses specific discussion to another more appropriate topic, or create a new one if needed.



This would be a good thread to continue the glasses discussion.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post18793534 


I too have problems with the pair of X102's I recently got from Xpand.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darin* /forum/post/18794173
> 
> 
> The issue is: all indications are that the PS3's internal 3D function will require connection to a 1.4 device to enable 3D output. Which means that those of us with multiple components that pass through a 1.3 receiver or 1.3 switch are out of luck... we will have to buy multiple Mits converters (e.g. one connected to the PS3 upstream of the switch, one to the DirecTV DVR, etc.), or we'll have to wait for a 1.4 switch to come out, or get a new receiver, etc.



That explains the HDMI cable included in the kit and hopefully the standalone. At first I thought it was a courtesy but as was mentioned earlier it was probably included to reduce potential customer support calls by providing the right HDMI 1.4 (Actually a 1.3 cable might be sufficient)cable.


Here's some good info on HDMI 1.4. http://www.monoprice.com/home/home.asp?pn=help&idx=2 


Looks like I'm out of luck with the switch I ordered. Fortunately it wasn't expensive. I'll try it anyway just to make sure. Actually I was dreading the further expansion of the rats nest I already have. I'd have been adding up to 3 cables from sources to the switch, a cable from the switch to the adapter and another from the adapter to the TV. That's enough HDMI rope to hang oneself with.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18794712
> 
> 
> That explains the HDMI cable included in the kit and hopefully the standalone. At first I thought it was a courtesy but as was mentioned earlier it was probably included to reduce potential customer support calls by providing the right HDMI 1.4 (Actually a 1.3 cable might be sufficient)cable.
> 
> 
> Here's some good info on HDMI 1.4. http://www.monoprice.com/home/home.asp?pn=help&idx=2 ... [snip]



No, I believe the cable _is_ a courtesy. It is included in order to enable "3D-in-a-box", with no additional purchase necessary.


From my experience, most people only think of _cables_ when they hear "HDMI", which is unfortunate, IMO. When HDMI 1.4 is discussed in regards to 3D, it generally concerns the specifications for equipment, not necessarily the cables.


It is only required that the cable be _high-speed_ for 3D, which is generally what cable everyone has now, or would buy today. There should be no concern over potential customer support issues. Of course, it is something the customer would have to actually plug in themselves, so who knows?


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18794712
> 
> 
> That explains the HDMI cable included in the kit



No, the issue I'm speaking of has nothing to do with cables. As Augerhandle mentioned, a high speed 1.3 cable should suffice. This particular issue isn't a bandwidth issue, it's a handshake issue. The interconnects aren't the problem, it's what the devices say to each other, what they understand, and what they allow based on what's on the other end, that is the potential issue.


----------



## walford

Any HDMI High Speed cable supports all of the HDMI 1.4a 3D functionality see:

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/tra..._logo_pub.aspx 


Therfore a 3D switch shoud also work with HDMI 1.4 3D.


----------



## steelers1

i dont no if any body saw this i just went to mitts web sight clicked on assesories. there they show the 3d1-adaptor and the specs and show how to hook it up. on the 3dc-1000 they just say coming soon http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/accessories.html


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18789912
> 
> http://www.galtecsystems.com/galtech_blog/?p=105
> 
> 
> I doubt the PS3 is frame packing, it is only supported in V1.4 which the PS3 is V1.3, I think. I might be confuseing myself at this point.
> 
> Either way the adaptor suports it.
> 
> Mitsubishi 3D Adapter is designed to convert the Frame packing, side-by-side and top-bottom signals mentioned above to the checkerboard format.



Wrong on the PS3. The PS3 only supports Frame Packing for 3D. It uses software emulation in combination with existing HDMI 1.3 hardware to support the frame packing 3D subset of the HDMI 1.4 functions. Thus it is compatiable with HDMI 1.4a equipped 3DTVs.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18796986
> 
> 
> i dont no if any body saw this i just went to mitts web sight clicked on assesories. there they show the 3d1-adaptor and the specs and show how to hook it up. on the 3dc-1000 they just say coming soon http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/accessories.html



Thanks for the heads up. I missed that page.


By showing the 3DA-1 with the 3DC-1000 "coming soon" it makes one wonder if someone has confused the two kits in all this talk of delivery slipping. It could also be that Mits hasn't had a chance to update the accessories page. They are usually slow in that regard.


----------



## walford

The 3da-1 adapter is one of the components in the 3DC-1000 3D stater pack descrobed in the following link.

http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/3D.html 


I assume they changed the release schdule sinc there are appesrently more 3D Starter Packs on pre-order then there are just adapters.


----------



## Augerhandle





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18797334
> 
> 
> [snip] ...there are more 3D Staster Packs on pre-order then there are just adapters.










Where did you get that information?


----------



## walford

Sorry I did left out the word asumpton. I edited my post to state that.


----------



## advocate2

My gut is that demand is just out stripping supply. Mitsubishi might have not have ordered enough adapters from their manufacturer to fill initial orders that are now coming in from the retailers. Given the shortage of glasses, Mits decided to get the kits out first and then when it gets delivery of more adapters from the manufacturer use those for the stand alone packages.


On the Mits site for the adapter, if you go to the bottom of the page there is a spec sheet for the adapter. If you go to "related items" you see the picture of the kit with the sign across it, "coming soon". If you click on that you get a good size picture of the kit. The glasses on the box do appear to have the rubberized texture of the Xpand 102's.


As an aside, the Xpand press release on June 7 mentioned that they are shipping the "2nd generation" 102's. You can tell the difference by the word "Xpand" on the side rather than the "X" only on the first generation.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18796986
> 
> 
> i dont no if any body saw this i just went to mitts web sight clicked on assesories. *there they show the 3d1-adaptor and the specs and show how to hook it up.* on the 3dc-1000 they just say coming soon http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/accessories.html



Based on the specs, I wonder if it would have any problem handling the frame packing from the PS3? I don't know what resolution the PS3 actually is putting out, so I'm still not sure if it'll work.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18798864
> 
> 
> Based on the specs, I wonder if it would have any problem handling the frame packing from the PS3? I don't know what resolution the PS3 actually is putting out, so I'm still not sure if it'll work.



The PS3 will output frame packed 1080x24P. That is what the spec calls for for 3D BD.


As far as the adapter:

_Hello Lee,


The Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 Adapter will feature 1 input, and will convert 3D Blu-Ray, Side-by-Side, and Top/Bottom (Over/Under). The 3DC-1000 will be available (June 2010 timeframe) for owners of all Mitsubishi 3D-ready TVs, dating back to the initial models in 2007.


Please do not hesitate to contact me should there be any additional questions, or information needed.


Regards,

Nick


Nick Norton

Senior Manager, Brand Marketing

Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc.

9351 Jeronimo Road

Irvine, CA 92618_

_Lee:


When the Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 is converting a 3D source signal to the Checkerboard 3D signal as required by a Mitsubishi 3D DLP Home Cinema TV, the output signal is always 1920 x 1080 @ 60p Checkerboard 3D format. When the 3DC-1000 is receiving a 2D signal, it passes the signal through unaltered as long as that signal is compatible with our TV.


Regards,

Nick_


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18798885
> 
> *The PS3 will output frame packed 1080x24P. That is what the spec calls for for 3D BD.*
> 
> 
> As far as the adapter:
> 
> _Hello Lee,
> 
> 
> The Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 Adapter will feature 1 input, and will convert 3D Blu-Ray, Side-by-Side, and Top/Bottom (Over/Under). The 3DC-1000 will be available (June 2010 timeframe) for owners of all Mitsubishi 3D-ready TVs, dating back to the initial models in 2007.
> 
> 
> Please do not hesitate to contact me should there be any additional questions, or information needed.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> Nick Norton
> 
> Senior Manager, Brand Marketing
> 
> Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc.
> 
> 9351 Jeronimo Road
> 
> Irvine, CA 92618_
> 
> _Lee:
> 
> 
> When the Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 is converting a 3D source signal to the Checkerboard 3D signal as required by a Mitsubishi 3D DLP Home Cinema TV, the output signal is always 1920 x 1080 @ 60p Checkerboard 3D format. When the 3DC-1000 is receiving a 2D signal, it passes the signal through unaltered as long as that signal is compatible with our TV.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Nick_



I'm sure I am confusing the issue more than necessary, so I apologize, but the Adapter spec sheet says it converts 1920 x 2205 x 24hz.


Is that the same as when you say the PS3 does 1080px24P frame packed (1080 for each eye + the 45 extra lines = 2205)?


I was also curious because I know some people have said that when they set up their PS3 for 3D that there was a 720p3D and 1080p3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18798997
> 
> 
> I'm sure I am confusing the issue more than necessary, so I apologize, but the Adapter spec sheet says it converts 1920 x 2205 x 24hz.
> 
> 
> Is that the same as when you say the PS3 does 1080px24P frame packed (1080 for each eye + the 45 extra lines = 2205)?
> 
> 
> I was also curious because I know some people have said that when they set up their PS3 for 3D that there was a 720p3D and 1080p3D.



Yes - 1920x2205x24P = frame packed. Here is what each frame looks like:











That is for 3D BD movies. For 3D BD games, it will two 1280x720x60P frames with additional pixels for the vertical blanking which seperates the two distinct frames.


----------



## walford

1920 x 2205 x 24hz is the format for packed frame 3D Blu-ray players see:

http://hdguru.com/3d-hdtv-and-hdmi-explained/1336/


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/18797002
> 
> 
> Wrong on the PS3. The PS3 only supports Frame Packing for 3D. It uses software emulation in combination with existing HDMI 1.3 hardware to support the frame packing 3D subset of the HDMI 1.4 functions. Thus it is compatiable with HDMI 1.4a equipped 3DTVs.



Honestly at this point, I really don't care. I don't have a PS3 and do not plan to buy one, ever. I'm going to stay out of this whole PS3 paranoid conspiracy stuff.

My offer still stands, if someone what to try their PS3 on my kit when I get it is welcome to.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18799026
> 
> 
> Yes - 1920x2205x24P = frame packed. Here is what each frame looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is for 3D BD movies. For 3D BD games, it will two 1280x720x60P frames with additional pixels for the vertical blanking which seperates the two distinct frames.



Thanks Lee, I understand it better now.


----------



## rsnyder005

I just came upon this thread . I have the 73835 and was wondering if it would be possible to run two inputs (blu-ray and directv) to the 3DC-1000 or would I need a new 1.4 receiver with video switching ? thanks, Ron


----------



## khee mao

interesting article on HDGuru3d regarding Mits starter pack's bundled glasses:

http://hdguru.com/compatible-3d-glas...ch-thing/1959/ 


they're guessing they are Samsung's too. also bring up a good point about each brand skewing towards a different part of the color spectrum so mixed sets of glasses may not be the best idea


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18796305
> 
> 
> Any HDMI High Speed cable supports all of the HDMI 1.4a 3D functionality see:
> 
> http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/tra..._logo_pub.aspx
> 
> 
> Therfore a 3D switch shoud also work with HDMI 1.4 3D.



Sure, if it's a purely mechanical switch. But most HDMI switches are electronic with their own HDMI chipsets that do handshakes with the connected devices. I wouldn't suggest such confidence until more is known how various components interact.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18799768
> 
> 
> interesting article on HDGuru3d regarding Mits starter pack's bundled glasses:
> 
> http://hdguru.com/compatible-3d-glas...ch-thing/1959/
> 
> 
> they're guessing they are Samsung's too. also bring up a good point about each brand skewing towards a different part of the color spectrum so mixed sets of glasses may not be the best idea



one thing to remember there is only so many companys that make 3d glasses out there. and alot of company`s will have these company`s make there glasses for them to there spec. i have a hunch that xpand makes these glasses for mitt and sammy. look at it this way if sammy made there own glasses that they would make them for mitt after mitt fixed there adaptor not to work for sammys tv`s. and and about this maybe the reason mitt is taking along time to come out with there kit is because sammy beat them to the punch to have xpand to make there glasses first before mitts just some thing to think about.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18799937
> 
> 
> one thing to remember there is only so many companys that make 3d glasses out there. and alot of company`s will have these company`s make there glasses for them to there spec. i have a hunch that xpand makes these glasses for mitt and sammy. look at it this way if sammy made there own glasses that they would make them for mitt after mitt fixed there adaptor not to work for sammys tv`s. and and about this maybe the reason mitt is taking along time to come out with there kit is because sammy beat them to the punch to have xpand to make there glasses first before mitts just some thing to think about.




you may be right on that. maybe they're both Xpands, but you'd think the physical design would be unique to each vendor. anyway, I pre-ordered the starter pack via Vanns a few weeks back. free shipping, no sales tax, and presumably available the same time as any other place.


----------



## walford

Recently I sasw that Xpand had 95% market share world wide for ASGs. They upped their market share significantly a couple of years ago when the bought a competive ASG manuafacturer in Oregon. I suspect that Oregon plant may the one that supplies non-xpand branded glases to customers such as TV manufacturers which is why they do not look the same Xpand product code glases.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18800371
> 
> 
> Recently I sasw that Xpand had 95% market share world wide for ASGs. They upped their market share significantly a couple of years ago when the bought a competive ASG manuafacturer in Oregon. I suspect that Oregon plant may the one that supplies non-xpand branded glases to customers such as TV manufacturers which is why they do not look the same Xpand product code glases.




You're partially correct. They acquired NuVision. http://www.dcinematoday.com/dc/pr.aspx?newsID=1072 


But the NuVision glasses hardly look like Mits or Samsung models. Attachment 178502


----------



## steelers1

here is a interesting i came a cross xpand & mitt make a deal on the 102`s. it might of been brought up already but here it goes. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2361296,00.asp also this one http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Xp...-Glasses.shtml it might mean that xpand worked out a deal with mitt to make glasses that would work with there tv`s or the ones that go in the kit who no`s.


----------



## Primetime19

The worst part for pre 2010 Mitsu TVs is that there will be no easy way to watch the MLB All Star game since the adapter is delayed. If you have a 2010 Mitsu, you can get the Gefen HDMI detective and x102 glasses and watch it on D*.


----------



## Hyabusha

Where's the best place to pre-order the kit from and why? I have my eye on three different web-sites...


----------



## advocate2

If you have a membership with Amazon Prime, then it's an easy decision. You get free second day shipping and next day delivery for $3.99 per item.


Most sellers are selling the Kit with free shipping, but the delivery time is standard so it depends on your location and distance from the seller. Vann's, ABT and 4electronicwarehouse are all in the Midwest. They all charge high fees for expedited shipping.


----------



## walford

I believe the all-star game will be broadcast in 720p not in 1080i since ESPN-3D themselves is producing the program. And since 2010 DLPs only support 1080i SbS at this time you will not be able to see on a 2010 DLP.


Apparently support for 720p SbS is in the current product also. The release of the software for the other 1.4a 3D mandatory formats is "later the summer"


----------



## advocate2

I just did a quick search in Google for the Kit. Tru3d is now carrying the adapter.

http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_p...Kit%203DC-1000 



TOO EARLY IN THE MORNING WITH NO COFFEE YET. THIS PRICE IS HIGHER. PLUS THEY CHARGE SHIPPING.


Thanks Dennis for giving me a wake up.


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18809781
> 
> 
> I believe the all-star game will be broadcast in 720p not in 1080i since ESPN-3D themselves is producing the program. And since 2010 DLPs only support 1080i SbS at this time you will not be able to see on a 2010 DLP



But won't a STB, like a DirecTV receiver upconvert the output to 1080i if that's what you set the output at like normal or because it's 3D the box won't do that?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18809794
> 
> 
> I just did a quick search in Google for the Kit. Tru3d is now carrying the adapter at a great price.
> 
> http://www.tru3d.com/products/view_p...Kit%203DC-1000



Thats $10 more then other places.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18798698
> 
> 
> On the Mits site for the adapter, if you go to the bottom of the page there is a spec sheet for the adapter. If you go to "related items" you see the picture of the kit with the sign across it, "coming soon". If you click on that you get a good size picture of the kit. The glasses on the box do appear to have the rubberized texture of the Xpand 102's.



Also the ear pieces look fixed like 102's.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18809803
> 
> 
> Thats $10 more then other places.



And they want $25 for shipping it







Maybe they're hoping that the kits will be so rare that there will be plenty of people willing to pay the extra $35. I looked at the Xpands there too and the shipping charges are too high.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18810166
> 
> 
> Also the ear pieces look fixed like 102's.



That's on the box but if you look at the sites that have pictures of the contents of the kit then the glasses don't look like X102's at all. They look like the samsung ssg-2100. Unless, as steelers1, suggests that both samsung and mits have oem'd the same glasses (the ssg-2100) from Xpand.


----------



## bhalbower

I read a recent article on hdguru.com that discussed that Samsung 3D glasses are tinted in a color to match their vendor-specific color characteristics; Panasonic 3d glasses are tinted in a color to match their vendor-specific color characteristics. What is the tint color on the x102’s and does it compliment the color characteristics of a Mits set? Just wondering if x102’s or Mits glasses in the starter pack would be a better match.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18809742
> 
> 
> If you have a membership with Amazon Prime, then it's an easy decision. You get free second day shipping and next day delivery for $3.99 per item.



And you can probably try Amazon Prime for free right now. Look for a link as you browse or in your cart. You get a month trial at no cost and its easy to cancel at the end of the trial if you don't like it ... So can you tell I'm a trial member myself right now?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlburrows* /forum/post/18810537
> 
> 
> And you can probably try Amazon Prime for free right now. Look for a link as you browse or in your cart. You get a month trial at no cost and its easy to cancel at the end of the trial if you don't like it ... So can you tell I'm a trial member myself right now?



I did the trial and decided to keep mine. I also signed up a few family members on my Prime also.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/18810527
> 
> 
> I read a recent article on hdguru.com that discussed that Samsung 3D glasses are tinted in a color to match their vendor-specific color characteristics; Panasonic 3d glasses are tinted in a color to match their vendor-specific color characteristics. What is the tint color on the x102's and does it compliment the color characteristics of a Mits set? Just wondering if x102's or Mits glasses in the starter pack would be a better match.



I read an article recently (one of those that a poster linked below) that talked about this issue and suggested a way that Xpand _might_ solve it. But gave no firm indication on how or if they've solved it. They suggested filters that would come with the glasses to compensate for the color correction of each manufacturers TV. From what they were saying there isn't a "one tint fits all" for all manufacturers and that would make sense as the tint for one would then affect the others.


----------



## advocate2

Not very important, but Amazon did start listing a picture of the Kit today. Just another sign that we are getting closer. The stand alone adapter doesn't have a picture yet on Amazon even though it is pictured on the Mitsubishi site.


The tru3d site has a variety of pictures of the glasses included in the kit. They sure look a lot like the Samsung glasses. Manufacturers often enter into contracts with other companies to "private label" products they make. Most suppliers to Sears do this. Often, the "private label" goods look a little different from the items the manufacturer sells outright. So, just because the Mits glasses don't look like the Xpand 102's doesn't mean that the glasses aren't manufactured by Xpand.


----------



## Rackoff493

Not sure if this has been answered yet, so dont get mad










I have the WD-65C9 which is "3D Ready". I am planning on buying the adapter and glasses when they come out. Here is the question:


How many inputs will the adapter have? I would like to connect my 3D BluRay player and Cable to get 3D. I have the Onkyo HT-RC160 which does not support HDMI v1.4.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Athlon646464

1

http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...rter-pack.html


----------



## mds54

I have my starter pack on order, I've upgraded my Comcast Moto DVR to MPEG4, and I can see the ESPN-3D channel, so I'm all ready to go. I was wondering about the HDMI 3D adapter connections.....

If my DVR goes to the 3D adapter and then to the TV, that means that everything from the DVR goes through the adapter, right? If a program is _not_ 3D, would the adapter affect or degrade the 2D PQ in any way, or would it be a pure bypass?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18811080
> 
> 
> I have my starter pack on order, I've upgraded my Comcast Moto DVR to MPEG4, and I can see the ESPN-3D channel, so I'm all ready to go. I was wondering about the HDMI 3D adapter connections.....
> 
> If my DVR goes to the 3D adapter and then to the TV, that means that everything from the DVR goes through the adapter, right? If a program is _not_ 3D, would the adapter affect or degrade the 2D PQ in any way, or would it be a pure bypass?



There is a remote with the converter to turn off 3D mode and power. I'm guessing it would just act as a pass though then.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18810612
> 
> 
> Not very important, but Amazon did start listing a picture of the Kit today.



Yes, both the 3DA-1 Adapter Pack for $99.99 and 3DC-1000 Starter Pack for $399.00 are available for pre order.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18811149
> 
> 
> There is a remote with the converter to turn off 3D mode and power. I'm guessing it would just act as a pass though then.



I read somewhere from Mits (don't you love my vague references) that the adapter will pass through 2d signals so you can leave it on when you switch to a normal channel.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18811080
> 
> 
> I have my starter pack on order, I've upgraded my Comcast Moto DVR to MPEG4, and I can see the ESPN-3D channel, so I'm all ready to go. I was wondering about the HDMI 3D adapter connections.....
> 
> If my DVR goes to the 3D adapter and then to the TV, that means that everything from the DVR goes through the adapter, right? If a program is _not_ 3D, would the adapter affect or degrade the 2D PQ in any way, or would it be a pure bypass?



To answer your question: The Mitsubishi 3DA-1 adapter will have straight pass-through for 2D content. So not to worry, you will not have any issues view non-3D content when hooked-up to the adapter.


----------



## khee mao

just a quick note that with a good bit of help from Tony at Tru3D, I was finally able to get my 102s working on my C9 (had been trying to get Avatar (game) working for a while with no success). in short, the glasses they sent were totally fine, but there were several additional hoops to jump through to make it work that I was completely unaware of. Tony helped me identify and resolve all of them. my final verdict on Tru3D: _excellent_ customer service. definitely recommended and will definitely do future business with them.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18812967
> 
> 
> just a quick note that with a good bit of help from Tony at Tru3D, I was finally able to get my 102s working on my C9 (had been trying to get Avatar (game) working for a while with no success). in short, the glasses they sent were totally fine, but there were several additional hoops to jump through to make it work that I was completely unaware of. Tony helped me identify and resolve all of them. my final verdict on Tru3D: _excellent_ customer service. definitely recommended and will definitely do future business with them.



What additional hoops? Please specify your problems and their solutions for other X102 owners.


----------



## steelers1

here is a little news on the mitt adaptor that mitt just put on there web sight. http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/presscenter.html click on press realese then 23rd article.


----------



## phrasius




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18813070
> 
> 
> What additional hoops? Please specify your problems and their solutions for other X102 owners.



Please do, because I have Avatar the Game, a C9 and x102 and the glasses won't stay synced and it looks like crap. i'm not even sure I want to buy the adapter at this point. Please share.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18813070
> 
> 
> What additional hoops? Please specify your problems and their solutions for other X102 owners.




well, I had what turned out to be a lot of problems, but I started with a launch era 360 (component output), a copy of Avatar, a C9 series Mits, and a pair of 102s that I couldn't get to work in 3D mode to save my life. since the Mits C9s won't let you invoke 3D mode with component ins and because the Mits 3D adapter only has one in/out, I replaced my 5 year old Yamaha with a new 3D ready AV receiver (Onkyo HT-RC260 (medium lovin' it, btw)) to do all the video conversion/switching so only one cable to the TV(/3D adapter) would be necessary. two birds, one stone. once the receiver was in place and outputting HDMI, I could set the TV to 3D mode, but I still couldn't get it to work. grrr. sent a frustrated email to Tru3D. got a polite and professional response. per Tony at Tru3D, I ran my receiver out to HDMI input '3' on my C9 and labelled it 'PC' from the TV input setup menu (this is apparently a major quirk with C9s), fired everything up and _still_ no dice. ugh! next thing to try was the xbox itself, which I'd have totally balked at had I not just ordered a new 360 a day or two prior. anyway, I received the new 360 today, set it up, and voila: 3D! apparently the signal coming from the _xbox_ _must_ be HDMI and there should be no video stream obstructions to the TV (passthrough is fine, but no additional processing by the receiver or tv.) all that said, your settings should be:


360 -> HDMI out (signal unobstructed/unaltered to tv), component doesn't work


receiver, if you use it for video, should be set to passthrough


(c9)TV -> receiving signal on HDMI input '3' labelled 'PC' with no additional signal processing


Avatar -> full checkerboard output.


x102s -on.


I figured out that I could look at an LED readout to determine if the glasses were indeed on/receiving power since there isn't a power button toggle or power indicator light. just look at the LED readout on your cable box. if it's 'crawling,' the glasses are on, if the LEDs are static, the glasses are not powered.


anyway, that should get you up and running. now if that Mits 3D adapter would just get here...


----------



## walford

Yes. the adapter should solve your problem since it has a HDMI 1.4 receiver chip which can accept content from either a 1.3 or 1.4 transmitter chip and it has a 1.3 output chip to talke to the DLPs.


----------



## DaMaine1

Hi all. Don't want to stop your debates over glasses but can anyone confirm that the release date for the adapter kit (not the starter kit) has been pushed back to 7/28? I have one on pre-order and was told it wouldn't ship until then but when I first ordered I was told it would ship 6/18.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18813172
> 
> 
> here is a little news on the mitt adaptor that mitt just put on there web sight. http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/presscenter.html click on press realese then 23rd article.



Still no specific mention of the PS3 :/ The website information still remains the same--they "believe" it will work but aren't guaranteeing anything. I find it hard to believe that a month before release (and 2 weeks after the PS3'd 3D update) they still don't know for sure.


I've emailed them recently asking the question but haven't received any response this time.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18815047
> 
> 
> Still no specific mention of the PS3 :/ The website information still remains the same--they "believe" it will work but aren't guaranteeing anything. I find it hard to believe that a month before release (and 2 weeks after the PS3'd 3D update) they still don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> I've emailed them recently asking the question but haven't received any response this time.



when i posted this thats why i said little imfo. also just curious when you down loaded 3.30 update for your ps3 did you have any problems like freeze up. on an other web sight there is alot of people come plaining about problems with 3.30.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaMaine1* /forum/post/18815006
> 
> 
> Hi all. Don't want to stop your debates over glasses but can anyone confirm that the release date for the adapter kit (not the starter kit) has been pushed back to 7/28? I have one on pre-order and was told it wouldn't ship until then but when I first ordered I was told it would ship 6/18.



Yes its pushed back to 7/28. There is an online retailer from http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/ who posts to the board here (hope I got that right) and that's their understanding based on discussions with the mits rep. I've been going to their site to check on the ship date to see if it changes and that seems to be the only place that has actual ship dates for the adapter and kit.


----------



## wlburrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phrasius* /forum/post/18813189
> 
> 
> Please do, because I have Avatar the Game, a C9 and x102 and the glasses won't stay synced and it looks like crap. i'm not even sure I want to buy the adapter at this point. Please share.



There was one soution for incorrectly syncing x102's posted recently and that's to make sure that you don't have any flourescent lights on when viewing because they cycle at 60hz and can interfere with the x102's operation because the X102's are looking for a single white pixel every 60hz (I believe). Turning the light off worked for at least one person.


----------



## Cyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18813172
> 
> 
> here is a little news on the mitt adaptor that mitt just put on there web sight. http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/presscenter.html click on press realese then 23rd article.



While the press release says the starter kit will be "available at retail in July", it also says the 3DA-1 adapter was "now available". Do the Mits PR people not know the adapter has been delayed?


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cyclone* /forum/post/18815938
> 
> 
> While the press release says the starter kit will be "available at retail in July", it also says the 3DA-1 adapter was "now available". Do the Mits PR people not know the adapter has been delayed?



Wouldn't be the first time there is a disconnect between marketing and the factory.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18816035
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time there is a disconnect between marketing and the factory.



We saw this press release this morning as well.







We are trying to get clarification on the actual status and will let everyone know once we get an answer.


----------



## DenisG

Marketing people aren't the sharpest crayons in the box.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18815047
> 
> 
> Still no specific mention of the PS3 :/ The website information still remains the same--they "believe" it will work but aren't guaranteeing anything. I find it hard to believe that a month before release (and 2 weeks after the PS3'd 3D update) they still don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> I've emailed them recently asking the question but haven't received any response this time.



The current PS3 firmware release is only for games the next PS3 firmware update to play 3D blu-ray disks has not yet been scheduled and as long as their output coforms to the HDMI 1.4a 3d format standards it will work with the adapter.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18816229
> 
> 
> The current PS3 firmware release is only for games the next PS3 firmware update to play 3D blu-ray disks has not yet been scheduled and as long as their output coforms to the HDMI 1.4a 3d format standards it will work with the adapter.



1. I know the recent firmware is for games--the Blu-ray 3D firmware is tentatively scheduled for release in September.


2. You're not entirely correct on the last part of your statement. The PS3 needs to recognize that the adapter is a 3D TV for it to enable 3D mode. If the PS3 does not recognize the adapter as a 3D TV, then it won't work. That's what we're all wondering--even Mitsubishi has a note on their website about how it isn't definite yet, which is curious considering they're already manufacturing the adapters.


----------



## bubba1972

Do you think stereo JPGs in side by side format will be viewable in 3D from a Playstation 3? Would displaying them full screen be enough for the Mits adapter to convert the side by side to 3D, or is there some other signal indicating a 3D stream needed???


----------



## jsrdlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18816448
> 
> 
> That's what we're all wondering--even Mitsubishi has a note on their website about how it isn't definite yet, which is curious considering they're already manufacturing the adapters.



This concerns me as well and makes believe the answer would be no. There's no reason for them to have not tested it.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsrdlr* /forum/post/18816735
> 
> 
> This concerns me as well and makes believe the answer would be no. There's no reason for them to have not tested it.



Well, no reason except that the 3D-BR firmware update for the PS3 hasn't been released yet...


----------



## Lumpy

They may not want to make any statements that would hold them liable for potential incompatibility.


----------



## walford

It is not Mits's responsibility to test the implementatiion of Sony's PS3 firmware update to play 3D Blu-ray disks and to output HDMI 1.4 3D compatible data, it is Sony's and they can test that with their own 3D TVs.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n* /forum/post/18816815
> 
> 
> Well, no reason except that the 3D-BR firmware update for the PS3 hasn't been released yet...



But the update for non-checkerboard 3D gaming has. If 3D gaming works with the adapter, wouldn't it stand that 3D Blu-ray would as well?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n* /forum/post/18816815
> 
> 
> Well, no reason except that the 3D-BR firmware update for the PS3 hasn't been released yet...



Why don't you guys start sending hate mail to Sony and stop putting it all on Mitz. You think Mitz is going to sit around and wait for Sony to make one firmware for one game consul.


----------



## Bulls729

I posted a thread on the new Mitsubishi 3D kit, they are selling de-branded Samsung glasses.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1258420


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulls729* /forum/post/18817343
> 
> 
> I posted a thread on the new Mitsubishi 3D kit, they are selling de-branded Samsung glasses.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1258420



Ya, and you can see my response to that.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulls729* /forum/post/18817343
> 
> 
> I posted a thread on the new Mitsubishi 3D kit, they are selling de-branded Samsung glasses.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1258420



Here's a link to the spec sheet: http://www.mitsubishi-tv.com/pdf/3DA...heet060810.pdf


----------



## walford

It certainly appears that the glases are identical but that does not mean that Samsung is making them. I strongly suspect they are made by one of Xpand's OEM manufacturing plants using TI specs and Samsung buys them with their name on them and Mits buys them with no name on them.


The TI DLP specs would be used for the lenses in the Mits and Samsung specs would be used for the Lenses in the ones with their lenses.


----------



## NSX1992

I just checked with my local Mitsubishi dealer Willshire Home Entertainment in Thousand Oaks CA who checked with the Mitsubishi representative and was told that the $99 adaptor will be available between the end of this month and middle of July. That is a lot better than Jult 28th. I also expressed my displeasure why Mitsubishi cant say that it will work with PS3 3D games that are currently downloadable. My salesman was not aware that the PS3 v3.30 was already out supporting 3D games.


He promised me that he will notify me with any updates and I will be the first to get the adaptor. However I will be leaving on July 19th for Latvia(Europe) so may not get the chance to try it out. I bought Clouds...Meatballs but have to wait till September anyway because of PS3 3D BR update.


----------



## walford

It is not Mits responsibilty to see if their adapter work with other vendor's products.

It is Sony's responsibility to insure that their 3D games meet the HDMI 1.4a format specs that the adapters will accept. And Sony can check if their PS3 3D games Sony's own 3DTVs or with the Samsung or Panaonic 3D TVs.


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18817019
> 
> 
> But the update for non-checkerboard 3D gaming has.



Are you sure about that? I thought the current firmware release (3.30) was just "preparation" for 3D, but there was still going to be more firmware releases to complete the upgrade. I remember during earlier news of the 3D update, there were some "leaked" screenshots showing a 3D output option of "automatic" somewhere in the system settings. I have 3.30, but I don't have any 3D settings that I can find. Regardless, even if this is the only updated needed for 3D gaming, I don't believe the titles are out yet to test it with. To the best of my knowledge, the only 3D games currently available for the PS3 are those where the game developers themselves coded it into the game itself, as opposed to those dependent on these updates. I just don't think Mits want's to make any statements until more is known about the PS3 updates.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darin* /forum/post/18818221
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? I thought the current firmware release (3.30) was just "preparation" for 3D, but there was still going to be more firmware releases to complete the upgrade. I remember during earlier news of the 3D update, there were some "leaked" screenshots showing a 3D output option of "automatic" somewhere in the system settings. I have 3.30, but I don't have any 3D settings that I can find. Regardless, even if this is the only updated needed for 3D gaming, I don't believe the titles are out yet to test it with. To the best of my knowledge, the only 3D games currently available for the PS3 are those where the game developers themselves coded it into the game itself, as opposed to those dependent on these updates. I just don't think Mits want's to make any statements until more is known about the PS3 updates.



No, 3D games have been available through the PSN for a bit now (June 11th iirc), and the FW update 3.30 was what allowed 3D gaming.


The following 3D games are available:

Wipeout HD

Pain

SuperStardust HD

Motorstorm: Pacific Rift (Demo)

MLB: The Show '10 (Demo)


It appears as though you can only find 3D display settings if your TV can accept frame packing (at least that is what the PS3 uses) and/or has HDMI 1.4 capabilites.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darin* /forum/post/18818221
> 
> 
> I just don't think Mits want's to make any statements until more is known about the PS3 updates.



Again, start sending hate mail to Sony. Mits converter will do what it says it will. Weather or not Sony lets the PS3 work with it is up to Sony and their firmware, not up to Mits and their converter option. If Sony decides they only want it to talk to their new up coming 3D TV's is that Mits fault. No, start pinging Sony in the end they will determine the out come.


----------



## Primetime19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18809781
> 
> 
> I believe the all-star game will be broadcast in 720p not in 1080i since ESPN-3D themselves is producing the program. And since 2010 DLPs only support 1080i SbS at this time you will not be able to see on a 2010 DLP



You are incorrect. The 2010 DLP's can accept 720P SbS. Page 16 of the manual:

To display 3D gaming or 3D cinema content, your

Mitsubishi TV requires:

• A compatible 3D source device outputting a 3D

signal in one of these formats:

-- Checkerboard format, 1080p, 60-Hz; (lower

resolutions may be supported but will not fill the

screen)

-- Side-by-Side format, 1080p, 24/30/60 Hz; 720p,

60 Hz


----------



## walford

Thank you, from some review I got the impression that support for 720p SbS in addition to current 1080i SbS was not going to be released till later this summer.


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yojoe74* /forum/post/18742297
> 
> 
> I have a 737 series Mitsubishi DLP, with my PS3 and HD-DVR running through a new Onkyo 608 1.4 hdmi receiver (pass through > one hdmi leading from the receiver to the tv).
> 
> 
> Would it be safe to assume the 3dC-1000 adapter could be installed in-between the receiver and the tv, then it could convert any 3D formats coming from the DVR and the PS3?




I have the same question, except my AVR is the Onkyo HT-RC180, which is spec'd for HDMI 1.3a not 1.4. I don't expect the Onkyo to do any video processing, just pass through 1080i or p signals from my PS3 or Comcast Moto STB. It seems crazy to expect to need one Mits adapter for every 3D source. Will one do, inline between the Onkyo and my L65-A90?


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18823588
> 
> 
> I have the same question, except my AVR is the Onkyo HT-RC180, which is spec'd for HDMI 1.3a not 1.4. I don't expect the Onkyo to do any video processing, just pass through 1080i or p signals from my PS3 or Comcast Moto STB. It seems crazy to expect to need one Mits adapter for every 3D source. Will one do, inline between the Onkyo and my L65-A90?



I upgraded my receiver to a 3D ready model on the premise that using passthrough for each input _should_ eliminate the need for multiple converters.


----------



## Athlon646464

An article on CNET says the adapter is shipping. It's dated June 24th.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20008699-1.html 


I hope my link works. I typed this using my iPod Touch. I'll check it later today when I get near my computer.


EDIT: Link fixed


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18823657
> 
> 
> An article on CNET says the adapter is shipping. It's dated June 24th.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20008699-1.html
> 
> 
> I hope my link works. I typed this using my iPod Touch. I'll check it later today when I get near my computer.



Hmmm...Amazon says they still don't have a date.


Article does specifically mention the PS3, though.


----------



## bcterp

Posted yesterday in the "Mitsubishi 3DA-1 Adapter Available at Amazon ($99 Shipped)" thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *autodrone* /forum/post/18822795
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, when I e-mailed abt to cancel my adapter pre-order (I have it ordered with Amazon prime instead) the supervisor told me they were shipping later this week.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was just to keep my order or maybe new info...



Maybe we're in for a pleasant surprise. Heard anything 4electonicswarehouse guy?


----------



## MrSniffer

Looks like I can't enable 3D mode on my Mits L65-A90 unless it thinks there is an IR emitter plugged into the back. I was planning on using DLP-Link glasses and not installing an IR emitter. Is there a simple hack to fool the Mits into thinking an IR emitter is installed?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18824811
> 
> 
> Looks like I can't enable 3D mode on my Mits L65-A90 unless it thinks there is an IR emitter plugged into the back. I was planning on using DLP-Link glasses and not installing an IR emitter. Is there a simple hack to fool the Mits into thinking an IR emitter is installed?



Did you have a 3D source running?


----------



## Cyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18823657
> 
> 
> An article on CNET says the adapter is shipping. It's dated June 24th.
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20008699-1.html



The CNET source is probably that Mits press release that said the 3DA-1 was "now shipping". Even though it probably isn't.


----------



## DenisG

"now shipping" doesn't always mean in stores ready to buy.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/18823996
> 
> 
> Posted yesterday in the "Mitsubishi 3DA-1 Adapter Available at Amazon ($99 Shipped)" thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we're in for a pleasant surprise. Heard anything 4electonicswarehouse guy?



We have heard the rumor that they are supposedly supposed to ship any day now. However, no one at Mits or anywhere else seems to be able to give us a straight answer. I will keep you posted.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18792120
> 
> 
> I ordered XpanD X-102s from a seller on eBay (new) and they came in an Xpand branded white box about 8" X 5.5" X 3". Inside, the glasses were wrapped in bubble wrap with a small User Guide, 2 batteries and the battery tool.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18791941
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from XpanD directly and they too came wrapped in just a little bubble wrap.



Just an FYI - we just got our stock order delivered to our warehouse today and I can confirm that they are packaged from the factory in a white box and only a small piece of bubble wrap. Included in the box is an owners manual, an extra battery, and a battery key. Just thought I would let you guys know that they come like that from the factory.


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18824913
> 
> 
> Did you have a 3D source running?



Yes, with and without a 3D source. According to Mits support, it requires the presence of an IR emitter plugged in the TV.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18826349
> 
> 
> Yes, with and without a 3D source. According to Mits support, it requires the presence of an IR emitter plugged in the TV.



Well that sucks. Maybe some one that knows more about that TV can help.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18826349
> 
> 
> Yes, with and without a 3D source. According to Mits support, it requires the presence of an IR emitter plugged in the TV.



What is your 3D source, and how is it connected to the TV?


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18824913
> 
> 
> Did you have a 3D source running?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18826841
> 
> 
> What is your 3D source, and how is it connected to the TV?



I tried with my PS3 (with firmware 3.30) connected directly to HDMI-2 on the Mitsu. But I couldn't get to turn on 3D mode....and the Laservue support said I **had** to have an IR emitter connected. How curious. I don't have to test with, to see if what he told me is accurate.


----------



## walford

What 3D content were you sending from your PS3 in what 3D format?


----------



## tallen94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18827121
> 
> 
> I tried with my PS3 (with firmware 3.30) connected directly to HDMI-2 on the Mitsu. But I couldn't get to turn on 3D mode....and the Laservue support said I **had** to have an IR emitter connected. How curious. I don't have to test with, to see if what he told me is accurate.



You shouldn't need an IR emitter (despite what tech support says). Laservue owners have used their sets without an IR emitter using just DLP-link glasses with no issues as long as they have the right 3D source (like a Panasonic BD player). The PS3 firmware update was for adding system support for frame-packed 3D formats. Your Laservue can't use those directly without the (not yet shipping) 3DA1 adapter. Your Laservue needs a checkerboard format signal. The easiest way for you to test using your PS3 is to either download a demo version of Invincible Tiger from PSN or get a copy of the Avatar GAME (not the movie). Both games natively will output the checkerboard format your tv needs. Do you have a pair of glasses? If they support DLP link, that should be all you need to test your set.


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallen94* /forum/post/18827758
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need an IR emitter (despite what tech support says). Laservue owners have used their sets without an IR emitter using just DLP-link glasses with no issues as long as they have the right 3D source (like a Panasonic BD player). The PS3 firmware update was for adding system support for frame-packed 3D formats. Your Laservue can't use those directly without the (not yet shipping) 3DA1 adapter. Your Laservue needs a checkerboard format signal. The easiest way for you to test using your PS3 is to either download a demo version of Invincible Tiger from PSN or get a copy of the Avatar GAME (not the movie). Both games natively will output the checkerboard format your tv needs. Do you have a pair of glasses? If they support DLP link, that should be all you need to test your set.



I agree with the theory expressed here. But something is lacking in the real world.


I connect my PS3 to the LaserVue via HDMI. I have Stardust HD and WipreOut HD, both of which (I am told) will output in checkerboard. But when I go to setup, I can't turn on 3D mode. What causes this option to be grayed out? If I run the game(s), they don't go into 3D mode because the LaserVue is in 2D mode. Chicken and egg? I'd love to hear from someone else who has actually gotten this to work on their home system.


(I'll download the Invincible Tiger demo and see if that makes a difference.)


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18827931
> 
> 
> I agree with the theory expressed here. But something is lacking in the real world.
> 
> 
> I connect my PS3 to the LaserVue via HDMI. I have Stardust HD and WipreOut HD, both of which (I am told) will output in checkerboard. But when I go to setup, I can't turn on 3D mode. What causes this option to be grayed out? If I run the game(s), they don't go into 3D mode because the LaserVue is in 2D mode. Chicken and egg? I'd love to hear from someone else who has actually gotten this to work on their home system.
> 
> 
> (I'll download the Invincible Tiger demo and see if that makes a difference.)



AFAIK, the PS3 will NOT output 3D content in checkerboard format. Only frame sequential format thus the requirement for the 3DA-1 adapter. It is a format converter. It converts FS 3D to CB 3D.


Only a Panasonic 3D BD player and possibly a properly equipped PC will output 3D content (frame packed) in CB.


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18827931
> 
> 
> I agree with the theory expressed here. But something is lacking in the real world.
> 
> 
> I connect my PS3 to the LaserVue via HDMI. I have Stardust HD and WipreOut HD, both of which (I am told) will output in checkerboard. But when I go to setup, I can't turn on 3D mode. What causes this option to be grayed out? If I run the game(s), they don't go into 3D mode because the LaserVue is in 2D mode. Chicken and egg? I'd love to hear from someone else who has actually gotten this to work on their home system.
> 
> 
> (I'll download the Invincible Tiger demo and see if that makes a difference.)



Try Avatar, that's In checkerboard 3D.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18827931
> 
> 
> I connect my PS3 to the LaserVue via HDMI. I have Stardust HD and WipreOut HD, both of which (I am told) will output in checkerboard. But when I go to setup, I can't turn on 3D mode. What causes this option to be grayed out? If I run the game(s), they don't go into 3D mode because the LaserVue is in 2D mode. Chicken and egg? I'd love to hear from someone else who has actually gotten this to work on their home system.



Check your LazerVue manual to be sure the HDMI port your are connected will accept Checkedboard, I don't think they all will.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18827931
> 
> 
> I agree with the theory expressed here. But something is lacking in the real world.
> 
> 
> I connect my PS3 to the LaserVue via HDMI. I have Stardust HD and WipreOut HD, *both of which (I am told) will output in checkerboard.* But when I go to setup, I can't turn on 3D mode. What causes this option to be grayed out? If I run the game(s), they don't go into 3D mode because the LaserVue is in 2D mode. Chicken and egg? I'd love to hear from someone else who has actually gotten this to work on their home system.
> 
> 
> (I'll download the Invincible Tiger demo and see if that makes a difference.)



You were told wrong. The PS3 only does frame packed right now. None of the recently released 3D games will play on our DLPs without the 3DA-1 adapter. All there is for us at the moment is Avatar and Invincible Tiger.


----------



## tallen94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18828403
> 
> 
> You were told wrong. The PS3 only does frame packed right now. None of the recently released 3D games will play on our DLPs without the 3DA-1 adapter. All there is for us at the moment is Avatar and Invincible Tiger.



It would be more accurate to say that the PS3's system software just added support for frame packed. The PS3 (and 360) have always been able to output checkerboard format over HDMI since all the system sees is a regular 1080p60 image. So Sony "adding checkerboard support" would only mean the PS3 user would get the ability to play Blu-rays on a DLP without an adapter. It's still up to the individual game makers to support the different 3D modes. That's why only a handful of games support the new frame-packed 3D- it doesn't happen automatically, they have to be individually patched. So instead of petitioning Sony to support checkerboard, it might be better to ask individual game makers. If they are adding a frame-packed 3D mode, it would be trivial for them to add checkerboard support. Game makers would be more inclined to add it if there is demand because, unlike Sony, their interest is only selling as many games as possible and not to sell you a new tv, av receiver, etc.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallen94* /forum/post/18829151
> 
> 
> [snip] ... it would be trivial for them to add checkerboard support. Game makers would be more inclined to add it if there is demand because, unlike Sony, their interest is only selling as many games as possible and not to sell you a new tv, av receiver, etc.



The 3D ready DLPs have been out since 2007, so they've had 3 years to add 3D as a software option, and except for a very few titles, it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## PaulGo

The problem is you only get full screen with 1080p. Most games are 720p so they would not resize to full screen.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/18829209
> 
> 
> The problem is you only get full screen with 1080p. Most games are 720p so they would not resize to full screen.










All my 720P games play full screen.


----------



## almostinsane

MLB 10 on the PS3 isn't full screen. It has 1-2" black bars around it.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18829237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my 720P games play full screen.



In 3D? Scaling does not work in the 3D mode.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18829297
> 
> 
> MLB 10 on the PS3 isn't full screen. It has 1-2" black bars around it.



I don't have that game.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/18829497
> 
> 
> In 3D? Scaling does not work in the 3D mode.



You didn't mention 3D,


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/18829209
> 
> 
> The problem is you only get full screen with 1080p. Most games are 720p so they would not resize to full screen.



but while we're on the subject, read this article http://ps3.ign.com/articles/108/1085581p1.html 



> Quote:
> The PS3 will automatically scale 3D images to fit whatever screen you're playing on, while still making it a comfortable viewing experience.



I can force the PS3 to output only 1080P. In any case, I will be playing the PS3 on my Mits TV. The adapter converts everything to 1080P checkerboard anyway.


----------



## tallen94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18829204
> 
> 
> The 3D ready DLPs have been out since 2007, so they've had 3 years to add 3D as a software option, and except for a very few titles, it hasn't happened yet.



But 3D wasn't a buzzword in the console wars like it is now. It's time-consuming to design your game to support 3D because of the additional resources needed to support an additional render per frame. But companies are already doing all that work to add 3D modes for the new 3D tvs, so the work is not wasted. The amount of EXTRA work to add checkerboard (the memory and processing requirements for 720p60 frame-packed and 1080p checkerboard are pretty close to each other) is trivial if you are already going down that rabbit hole. If consumers make game makers aware that they want it, they will add it because it is no risk for a non-zero reward.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18829967
> 
> 
> I don't have that game.



It's a free download from the Playstation store. Its just a demo.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/18829297
> 
> 
> MLB 10 on the PS3 isn't full screen. It has 1-2" black bars around it.



Not on my 65C9. It's full screen.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18829988
> 
> 
> You didn't mention 3D, but while we're on the subject, read this article http://ps3.ign.com/articles/108/1085581p1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can force the PS3 to output only 1080P. In any case, I will be playing the PS3 on my Mits TV. The adapter converts everything to 1080P checkerboard anyway.



Since this is a 3D thread I assumed 3D in my response.










I tried to force 1080p on my PS3 it doesn't work. The PS3 will always have 480p checked and if 720p is not checked for a 720p game it will go to 480p. But hopefully the Mits converter has the ability to upscale a 720p game to 1080p without inducing a noticeable delay.


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18828403
> 
> 
> You were told wrong. The PS3 only does frame packed right now. None of the recently released 3D games will play on our DLPs without the 3DA-1 adapter. All there is for us at the moment is Avatar and Invincible Tiger.



Invincible Tiger (Demo or not) doesn't show up in the US Playstation Store.


MLB10 The Show Demo wants to be in 720p. The LaserVue 3D mode sez it is for 1080p ONLY.


Grrrrr......


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallen94* /forum/post/18827758
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need an IR emitter (despite what tech support says). Laservue owners have used their sets without an IR emitter using just DLP-link glasses with no issues as long as they have the right 3D source (like a Panasonic BD player). The PS3 firmware update was for adding system support for frame-packed 3D formats. Your Laservue can't use those directly without the (not yet shipping) 3DA1 adapter. Your Laservue needs a checkerboard format signal. The easiest way for you to test using your PS3 is to either download a demo version of Invincible Tiger from PSN or get a copy of the Avatar GAME (not the movie). Both games natively will output the checkerboard format your tv needs. Do you have a pair of glasses? If they support DLP link, that should be all you need to test your set.



Yes, the Mits LaserVue technical support was wrong...finally I was able to enable 3D Mode, directly connecting HDMI 1 to my PS3 and having Stardust HD running before going to Setup.


I am shocked at the prospects of having to turn 3D Mode on and off on a per game basis, and I understand that there isn't even an IR code to do so for the current Input.


----------



## larrycohen28

I've searched throughout the forum and can't find this information so please forgive me if I'm asked a question that's already been answered. Assuming I purchase the Mistubishi 3D-1000 Starter Kit, what movies or games are available for PS3 right now? I saw someone referring to Avatar, but I wasn't sure if it was the game or the movie.


----------



## PaulGo

Avatar is a PS3 game that has checkerboard as a 3D option so no adapter is needed.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrycohen28* /forum/post/18831667
> 
> 
> I've searched throughout the forum and can't find this information so please forgive me if I'm asked a question that's already been answered. Assuming I purchase the Mistubishi 3D-1000 Starter Kit, what movies or games are available for PS3 right now? I saw someone referring to Avatar, but I wasn't sure if it was the game or the movie.


3D Games available right now for PS3:


Avatar (Can work on any 3D ready TV)

Invincible Tiger (can work on any 3D ready TV)

Pain

SuperStardust HD

Wipeout HD

Motorstorm: Pacific Rift (Demo)

MLB: the Show '10 (Demo)


----------



## larrycohen28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18831727
> 
> 3D Games available right now for PS3:
> 
> 
> Avatar (Can work on any 3D ready TV)
> 
> Invincible Tiger (can work on any 3D ready TV)
> 
> Pain
> 
> SuperStardust HD
> 
> Wipeout HD
> 
> Motorstorm: Pacific Rift (Demo)
> 
> MLB: the Show '10 (Demo)



Thanks! Any idea about the movies?


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larrycohen28* /forum/post/18831755
> 
> 
> Thanks! Any idea about the movies?



We'll have to wait until the PS3 3D Movie Firmware Update later this summer to take advantage of Blu-ray movies such as Cloudy with a chance of meatballs, Monsters vs Aliens, and soon A Christmas Carol.


----------



## GreggyJ

Are we finally sure the PS3 will work with the adapter?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18831886
> 
> 
> Are we finally sure the PS3 will work with the adapter?



I'm sure. No one has shown a realistic reason why it would not.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18831968
> 
> 
> I'm sure. No one has shown a realistic reason why it would not.



My only concern was this: Right now, the PS3 won't switch to 3D mode because it doesn't detect the actual Mits TV as being 3D compatible. We don't know if the adapter will affect that. The adapter is designed to convert the signal, but we still have no idea if the PS3 will actually recognize it as a 3D source and then allow the system itself to switch into 3D mode.


I hope it does, but we just have no confirmation yet.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18832065
> 
> 
> My only concern was this: Right now, the PS3 won't switch to 3D mode because it doesn't detect the actual Mits TV as being 3D compatible. We don't know if the adapter will affect that. The adapter is designed to convert the signal, but we still have no idea if the PS3 will actually recognize it as a 3D source and then allow the system itself to switch into 3D mode.
> 
> 
> I hope it does, but we just have no confirmation yet.



The Mits TV is not compatible. It is looking for the checkerboard 3D format. The PS3 3D game mode is outputting frame packed 720P.


With the adapter, the PS3's HDMI TX chip will be looking for a frame packed compatible device - that will be the input HDMI RX chip in the adapter. Then the adapter converts FP'd 3D to CB 3D which goes out the HDMI TX chip of the adapter which handshakes with the HDMI RX chip of the TV.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/18830333
> 
> 
> Since this is a 3D thread I assumed 3D in my response.


I see. My thinking was that this thread is about the Mitsubishi Starter Kit. The adapter converts all 3D formats to 1080P checkerboard.



> Quote:
> I tried to force 1080p on my PS3 it doesn't work. The PS3 will always have 480p checked and if 720p is not checked for a 720p game it will go to 480p. But hopefully the Mits converter has the ability to upscale a 720p game to 1080p without inducing a noticeable delay.


My PS3 outputs a 720P game in 1080P. I tried it with Warhawk (2D). I assume you are trying the same with a 3D game. If so, how are you playing it without the adapter?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18832065
> 
> 
> My only concern was this: Right now, the PS3 won't switch to 3D mode because it doesn't detect the actual Mits TV as being 3D compatible. We don't know if the adapter will affect that. The adapter is designed to convert the signal, but we still have no idea if the PS3 will actually recognize it as a 3D source and then allow the system itself to switch into 3D mode.
> 
> 
> I hope it does, but we just have no confirmation yet.



It will detect the adapter as a 1.4 device, as if it were any other 3D TV. The input is HDMI 1.4. It's in the specs on the adapter. It would be awfully pointless for Mits to sell it otherwise.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18832238
> 
> I see. My thinking was that this thread is about the Mitsubishi Starter Kit. The adapter converts all 3D formats to 1080P checkerboard.
> 
> 
> My PS3 outputs a 720P game in 1080P. I tried it with Warhawk (2D). I assume you are trying the same with a 3D game. If so, how are you playing it without the adapter?



I can't unless it is checkerboard. However I tried Motorstorm 3D Pacific Rift demo to see if Sony included checkerboard (they did not) but with this game I could not get to the 3D menu on my Samsung since it was in 720p and I could not set my PS3 to display this game in 1080p. Wipeout 3D (also no checkerboard) is in 1080p and at least I could get to the 3D menu on my Samsung. If I put my TV in 3D mode with 1080p material and then I loaded Motorstorm the Samsung would not resize the 720p image to full screen.


----------



## walford

The adapter has an HDMI 1.4 receiver chip and the EDID data it provides is that of a Full 3D capable HDMI 1.4a TV and is capable of receiving HDMI 1.4a 3D formatted content from either a device with a HDMI 1.4 or an HDMI 1.3 trasnsmitter chip. The adapter has a HDMI 1.3 transmitter chip and outputs 3D in Checkerboard format which can be received by all MITS 3D capable TVs made since 2007.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18832143
> 
> 
> The Mits TV is not compatible. It is looking for the checkerboard 3D format. The PS3 3D game mode is outputting frame packed 720P.
> 
> 
> With the adapter, the PS3's HDMI TX chip will be looking for a frame packed compatible device - that will be the input HDMI RX chip in the adapter. Then the adapter converts FP'd 3D to CB 3D which goes out the HDMI TX chip of the adapter which handshakes with the HDMI RX chip of the TV.



Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18832428
> 
> 
> The adapter has an HDMI 1.4 receiver chip and the EDID data it provides is that of a Full 3D capable HDMI 1.4a TV and is capable of receiving HDMI 1.4a 3D formatted content from either a device with a HDMI 1.4 or an HDMI 1.3 trasnsmitter chip. The adapter has a HDMI 1.3 transmitter chip and outputs 3D in Checkerboard format which can be received by all MITS 3D capable TVs made since 2007.



Nice summary. Could you speculate on whether this will work if installed on the OUTPUT side of an AVR spec'd for 1.3a, not 1.4a? Perhaps it depends on the AVR, whether it will pass the 3D config bits through transparently or not. If not, I am puzzled about next steps. I could (a) spend $500-$1,000 to replace my AVR by a 1.4a-compatible equivalent (not yet shipping from Onkyo), or (b) figure out how to make things work using a second adapter from Mits, inline with my Comcast STB on the input side of the AVR, ditto for my PS3. The detail I don't get in that configuration is the wiring of the "sync" (e.g. IR blaster) signals, if there is more than one adapter.


Any thoughts or suggestions?


Grrrrrr...............


----------



## MrSniffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18832428
> 
> 
> The adapter has an HDMI 1.4 receiver chip and the EDID data it provides is that of a Full 3D capable HDMI 1.4a TV and is capable of receiving HDMI 1.4a 3D formatted content from either a device with a HDMI 1.4 or an HDMI 1.3 trasnsmitter chip. The adapter has a HDMI 1.3 transmitter chip and outputs 3D in Checkerboard format which can be received by all MITS 3D capable TVs made since 2007.



Do you understand the implications of the non-automatic "3D Mode" switching in the Mits 3D Ready TVs? Say I am watching a non-3D HD channel. I change channels to a 3D broadcast. The source (STB) will be happy, since it sees 1.4a 3D Mode from the adapter. What do I see on the TV? And now I have to manually switch the TV to 3D mode to enojy the program. Next I change the channel back to a non-3D HD channel. What do I see on the TV now?


(And I am supposed to explain all this to my YL!?!?!)


----------



## walford

AFAIK all of the 3D compatible DLPs have always accepted 720p frame sequential input from the Nvida 3D player for games.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrSniffer* /forum/post/18834445
> 
> 
> Nice summary. Could you speculate on whether this will work if installed on the OUTPUT side of an AVR spec'd for 1.3a, not 1.4a? Perhaps it depends on the AVR, whether it will pass the 3D config bits through transparently or not. If not, I am puzzled about next steps. I could (a) spend $500-$1,000 to replace my AVR by a 1.4a-compatible equivalent (not yet shipping from Onkyo), or (b) figure out how to make things work using a second adapter from Mits, inline with my Comcast STB on the input side of the AVR, ditto for my PS3. The detail I don't get in that configuration is the wiring of the "sync" (e.g. IR blaster) signals, if there is more than one adapter.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> 
> Grrrrrr...............



There is a problem with an 1.3 AVR that pases through what it receives if you are trying to send it 1.4 packed frame 3D content from a new 3D Blur-ray player because it does not know how to strip out the audio.

You shoud have noproblem with either the comcast box or the PS3 since they have 1.3 transmitter chips.


----------



## ChrisHawks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18716173
> 
> 
> They are now $129 at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SSG-21...5414284&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> The price is for one set of glasses. I almost said one pair of glasses (like one pair of pants), now that would have been confusing to answer you in that way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Crutchfield site has a more detailed description of the glasses: http://www.crutchfield.com/p_3052100....html?tp=35625
> 
> 
> Or should I say glass(es).



The pics of the glasses included in the Mits Starter Kit do seem to look identical to the Samsung SSG-2100AB battery operated sets. I have ordered a Starter Kit w Glasses from Mits, and am thinking about getting one set of the Samsung glasses to have on hand when the Mits kit arrives. Then I could confirm whether they have compatibility or not. The reason: You can now find the Sammy 2100AB's for @ $106 now. Those would be alot cheaper than the Mits versions now.










---Chris


----------



## Lumpy

I noticed on the wiring diagram of the kit that you're supposed to connect a wire from the TV's VESA port to a port on the adapter and the emitter to another port on the adapter. I hope this doesn't mean the adapter is meant to only work with the IR glasses/emitter supplied in the kit.


The excuse they gave for the standalone adapter being pushed back was that it was intended as an add-on for multiple sources. If so, it would still mean you have to disconnect the VESA cable and emitter from one adapter and connect them to the second.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18840432
> 
> 
> I noticed on the wiring diagram of the kit that you're supposed to connect a wire from the TV's VESA port to a port on the adapter and the emitter to another port on the adapter. I hope this doesn't mean the adapter is meant to only work with the IR glasses/emitter supplied in the kit.
> 
> 
> The excuse they gave for the standalone adapter being pushed back was that it was intended as an add-on for multiple sources. If so, it would still mean you have to disconnect the VESA cable and emitter from one adapter and connect them to the second.



I really doubt they made it exclusive to the glasses in the starter pack. Why in the world would they release the adapter as a stand alone if that was the case?


----------



## Waltm

Does DLP Link still function if there is an emitter/adapter plugged into the vesa port?


----------



## Lumpy

I was reading somewhere here that DLP-Link glasses would quit working after a bit when they were used along with 3D Vision glasses.


Like I said "The excuse they gave for the standalone adapter being pushed back was that it was intended as an add-on for multiple sources." I'm probably wrong and they'll work fine but if it's intended to extend the original kit maybe it's meant to work with their glasses only. I'm not trying to dash anybodies hopes(my own included) but it's something to think about.


The VESA connection is the thing that I find baffling. A lot of people will have multiple sources and still having to swap wires around sort of defeats the purpose of an added adapter. If we have to manually swap the VESA and emitter plugs between 2 adapters why get it when it would be simpler to just manually swap (or switch)the HDMI wire on a single adapter.


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waltm* /forum/post/18840668
> 
> 
> Does DLP Link still function if there is an emitter/adapter plugged into the vesa port?



Yes. In fact, I don't know of any way to turn DLP-Link _off_ on the Mits DLP RPTVs once 3D mode is enabled..


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18840695
> 
> 
> I was reading somewhere here that DLP-Link glasses would quit working after a bit when they were used along with 3D Vision glasses...



I haven't tried it with the nVidia hardware. I have used XpanD x102s (DLP-Link) and eDimensional glasses (and IR emitter) simultaneously on a Mits DLP RPTV with no issues.*

**Edit*: I should have said "no issues" in regards to both sets of glasses functioning properly. There _are_ issues with the eDimensional emitter's IR signal interfering with the Mits tv remote and making the remote non-responsive.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18840695
> 
> 
> [snip] ...The VESA connection is the thing that I find baffling. A lot of people will have multiple sources and still having to swap wires around sort of defeats the purpose of an added adapter. If we have to manually swap the VESA and emitter plugs between 2 adapters ...[snip]



I don't see the problem. Since each adapter has a VESA input and output, one would think that one could just daisy-chain adapters together.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18840799
> 
> 
> I don't see the problem. Since each adapter has a VESA input and output, one would think that one could just daisy-chain adapters together.



Yeah. I was wondering about that too.


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18840799
> 
> 
> I don't see the problem. Since each adapter has a VESA input and output, one would think that one could just daisy-chain adapters together.



OK, So here is what we just confirmed with Mits on this issue. You *WILL NOT*







be able to daisy-chain them together. You can only have one adapter plugged into the TV at a time. You can have multiple adapters, but you will need to swap out the VESA cable from the TV into whichever source adapter you are wanting to use at that moment. Yes, I know.


----------



## jsrdlr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18841477
> 
> 
> OK, So here is what we just confirmed with Mits on this issue. You *WILL NOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be able to daisy-chain them together. You can only have one adapter plugged into the TV at a time. You can have multiple adapters, but you will need to swap out the VESA cable from the TV into whichever source adapter you are wanting to use at that moment. Yes, I know.



Can I be the first to say, better than nothing! Just ask some Samsung DLP owners.....


----------



## mds54

For the Mits 3D-ready sets, once we have the adapter & glasses, do we also need to set any parameters in the Mits menu itself to view 3-D?


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18841477
> 
> 
> OK, So here is what we just confirmed with Mits on this issue. You *WILL NOT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be able to daisy-chain them together. You can only have one adapter plugged into the TV at a time. You can have multiple adapters, but you will need to swap out the VESA cable from the TV into whichever source adapter you are wanting to use at that moment. Yes, I know.



Why is there even a need to connect the synch port on the TV to the adapter? Why can't the emitter just be plugged directly into the TV (like it was originally intended)? Once the adapter has converted the signal to checkerboard, what use does it have for the synch signal? Will the adapter not function if it doesn't get that signal? If so, seems like one could split the signal to get around that.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18841646
> 
> 
> For the Mits 3D-ready sets, once we have the adapter & glasses, do we also need to set any parameters in the Mits menu itself to view 3-D?



So far 3D mode (On). Glasses L-R (Reverse)


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18841823
> 
> 
> So far 3D mode (On). Glasses L-R (Reverse)



Having to set 'Reverse' mode is true for the checkerboard output produced by Panasonic BD players. It remains to be seen whether this will be the case with the Mits adapters.


----------



## walford

You only need to set glases to reverse if they displayed 3D image is obviously incorect.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18841849
> 
> 
> Having to set 'Reverse' mode is true for the checkerboard output produced by Panasonic BD players. It remains to be seen whether this will be the case with the Mits adapters.



I did say so far, not you have to.


----------



## mds54

For those of us with the Mits 1st generation 3D-ready sets (2007: 65833, etc.),

are the 3D AV menu options the ones under "FX Gaming"? If so, the manual says

that the HDMI input has to be labeled _Game_ or _PC_. How's that gonna work?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18841953
> 
> 
> For those of us with the Mits 1st generation 3D-ready sets (2007: 65833, etc.),
> 
> are the 3D AV menu options the ones under "FX Gaming"?



yes thats true. one thing iam going to do is get a gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.4 so i can put my sources in it then come out of the switcher to the adaptor then to the tv. this way you dont have to change cables when you want to watch another source. i talked to a tech at gefen and its in the works they are going to make a switcher 1.4. they didnt tell me when it will come out but soon. also i have the gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.3 now and when i get the adaptor kit then i will try it out to see if it works with my sources like ps3 and directv. then i will report back to let you no.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18842063
> 
> 
> yes thats true. one thing iam going to do is get a gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.4 so i can put my sources in it then come out of the switcher to the adaptor then to the tv. this way you dont have to change cables when you want to watch another source. i talked to a tech at gefen and its in the works they are going to make a switcher 1.4. they didnt tell me when it will come out but soon. also i have the gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.3 now and when i get the adaptor kit then i will try it out to see if it works with my sources like ps3 and directv. then i will report back to let you no.




how much are the switches? I went the 1.4 receiver route for ~$350 on sale.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18842063
> 
> 
> yes thats true. one thing iam going to do is get a gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.4 so i can put my sources in it then come out of the switcher to the adaptor then to the tv. this way you dont have to change cables when you want to watch another source. i talked to a tech at gefen and its in the works they are going to make a switcher 1.4. they didnt tell me when it will come out but soon. also i have the gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.3 now and when i get the adaptor kit then i will try it out to see if it works with my sources like ps3 and directv. then i will report back to let you no.



I also got a 1x3 HDMI 1.3a switch that may not work now that I'm more informed. I'll test it but if it doesn't work I have a friend who could use it.


----------



## mds54

Geeze.....by the time I pay for a 3D Starter Pack and a HDMI switch I'll practically be able to buy a new 3DTV!


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18842063
> 
> 
> yes thats true. one thing iam going to do is get a gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.4 so i can put my sources in it then come out of the switcher to the adaptor then to the tv. this way you dont have to change cables when you want to watch another source. i talked to a tech at gefen and its in the works they are going to make a switcher 1.4. they didnt tell me when it will come out but soon. also i have the gefen 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.3 now and when i get the adaptor kit then i will try it out to see if it works with my sources like ps3 and directv. then i will report back to let you no.



Thanks steelers1! Please keep us posted.

I guess I'll be switching HDMI cables manually in the meantime!


----------



## steelers1

the 1x4 hdmi switcher 1.3 cost me $199.00 new. i just bought a yamaha amp last year to up grade to hdmi. the amp is the rx-v3800 close to the top of the line. there wasn't as many hdmi inputs as i wanted. so i got the switch. now with 3d coming out iam not going to upgrade my amp for now. so when the new switch 1.4 comes out i will get it. i will take the optical out puts from the sources to the amp for sound. then down the roar i will upgrade my amp.


----------



## Lumpy

That's going to be the hard decision for me.


My Onkyo TX-SR604 w/HDMI 1.0 is only a little over 3 years old and in perfect condition, as are the Kenwood 5.1 and NAD stereo receivers I have from before and am just sitting on.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18842319
> 
> 
> Geeze.....by the time I pay for a 3D Starter Pack and a HDMI switch I'll practically be able to buy a new 3DTV!




I know! this has turned into a total upgrade cascade for me as well. the joys of early adoption


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18842211
> 
> 
> I also got a 1x3 HDMI 1.3a switch that may not work now that I'm more informed. I'll test it but if it doesn't work I have a friend who could use it.



AFAIK your HDMI 1.3 switch will work if it works today to send HD content from different sources to it's destination.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lumpy* /forum/post/18842773
> 
> 
> That's going to be the hard decision for me.
> 
> 
> My Onkyo TX-SR604 w/HDMI 1.0 is only a little over 3 years old and in perfect condition, as are the Kenwood 5.1 and NAD stereo receivers I have from before and am just sitting on.



I've lucked out for once, as I've been needing to upgrade my AVR for years now. Heck, my current Kenwood only does DD5.1 and DTS, and only has spdif inputs (no 5.1 analog inputs, much less HDMI inputs). Hell, it doesn't even do component switching.


----------



## njfoses

I know nobody owns the adapter yet but is there a consensus on if it will be a pass through device? My proposed setup is to run my hr24, xbox 360, ps3, and wii through a denon 3311 avr which has hdmi 1.4 and one single output to the mits adapter to my 73835. Will the adapter pass through hd audio from the ps3 and all other signals? Thanks.


----------



## Darin

I believe it's been previously mentioned that it will pass through, but if it's on the downstream side of your 1.4 capable receiver, wouldn't you want your receiver to handle the audio instead of passing it on to the TV?


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njfoses* /forum/post/18845535
> 
> 
> I know nobody owns the adapter yet but is there a consensus on if it will be a pass through device? My proposed setup is to run my hr24, xbox 360, ps3, and wii through a denon 3311 avr which has hdmi 1.4 and one single output to the mits adapter to my 73835. Will the adapter pass through hd audio from the ps3 and all other signals? Thanks.



The consensus (again - we really don't know for sure) is that it will pass through all signals and work as you describe just fine. It will because you have a 1.4 receiver.


Your question about the audio does not matter, because you will have the adapter *after* the receiver anyway......


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darin* /forum/post/18845555
> 
> 
> I believe it's been previously mentioned that it will pass through, but if it's on the downstream side of your 1.4 capable receiver, wouldn't you want your receiver to handle the audio instead of passing it on to the TV?



there are those of us in condos who have to be responsible at night, meaning tv speakers only after 10-11PM


----------



## GreggyJ

So--have we heard any more about a firm release date? My Amazon preorder is still saying they don't have a date yet


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18846646
> 
> 
> there are those of us in condos who have to be responsible at night, meaning tv speakers only after 10-11PM



Well, if you want/need to pass audio to your TV, that's your business. Though I fail to see how TV speakers are required for "responsibility" vs. turning down the volume on the receiver. Decibels are decibels. That's what night mode is for.


Regardless, I can't imagine that it wouldn't pass through audio. They have to account for people who don't even use receivers, or have non 1.4 capable receivers (in which case, the adapter may have to be upstream of the receiver).


----------



## Lee Stewart

Lee:


When the Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 is converting a 3D source signal to the Checkerboard 3D signal as required by a Mitsubishi 3D DLP Home Cinema TV, the output signal is always 1920 x 1080 @ 60p Checkerboard 3D format. When the 3DC-1000 is receiving a 2D signal, it passes the signal through unaltered as long as that signal is compatible with our TV.


Regards,

Nick




Nick Norton

Senior Manager, Brand Marketing

Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc.

9351 Jeronimo Road

Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## njfoses




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darin* /forum/post/18845555
> 
> 
> I believe it's been previously mentioned that it will pass through, but if it's on the downstream side of your 1.4 capable receiver, wouldn't you want your receiver to handle the audio instead of passing it on to the TV?



Thanks, after i posted i realized audio wouldnt matter as i use my receiver 100% of the time.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darin* /forum/post/18846857
> 
> 
> Well, if you want/need to pass audio to your TV, that's your business. Though I fail to see how TV speakers are required for "responsibility" vs. turning down the volume on the receiver. Decibels are decibels. That's what night mode is for.
> 
> 
> Regardless, I can't imagine that it wouldn't pass through audio. They have to account for people who don't even use receivers, or have non 1.4 capable receivers (in which case, the adapter may have to be upstream of the receiver).




count yourself lucky if you've never had bitchy neighbors like mine. _any_ amount of bass, even in 'night mode,' will send them into a froth. higher frequencies don't penetrate walls as easily, therefore tv speakers at night for me.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18847772
> 
> 
> count yourself lucky if you've never had bitchy neighbors like mine. _any_ amount of bass, even in 'night mode,' will send them into a froth. higher frequencies don't penetrate walls as easily, therefore tv speakers at night for me.



I had already talked to my neighbor and I guess his house is just far enough away from me because he said he hasn't heard any thing yet and I've had some pretty loud movies going at night.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *high def mon* /forum/post/18847628
> 
> 
> This might be a better option: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 I found this on their site to: "Please note, that a High Speed cables essentially delivers all the performance enhancements promised by 1.4 except Ethernet. So unless you have a devices that specifically needs Ethernet over HDMI capability, any HDMI 1.3, category 2 cable you purchased previously will not need to be replaced."



Thanks for that!

It looks good to me, but it also confuses me. Their 4 inputs are what I would be using as outputs to 1 TV HDMI input and 1 Starter Pack input for switching. Their 1 output would be an input from my DVR. Does it matter?


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18848058
> 
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> Their 4 inputs are what I would be using as outputs to 1 TV HDMI input and 1 Starter Pack input for switching. Their 1 output would be an input from my DVR. Does it matter?



Yes. Switches are not bi-directional. I also had a need to switch an input between two outputs, so I got this switch . At least this one is mechanical, so it's not too difficult to open it up and bypass the diodes that prevent it from working in the reverse direction.


----------



## mds54

I can't seem to find a 2-3 OUTput/1-INput switcher.

Have I got this wrong?

DVR OUT to switcher IN:

Switcher OUT#1 to HDTV IN #1

Switcher OUT#2 to 3D Starter Pack IN to HDTV IN #2


----------



## gsx302

I have a Yamaha RX V467, will this work with the adapter?

It only supports HDMI 1.3 as far as im aware. but i did a fw upgrade for it to support 3d.


i have a ps3 hooked up to it and may also buy a 3d blu ray player if i cant wait for the ps3 fw update for 3d movie playback. Thanks!


----------



## walford

Mds..,

You need an HDMI splitter not a HDMI switch see:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...09&cp_id=10113


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18850133
> 
> 
> Mds..,
> 
> You need an HDMI splitter not a HDMI switch see:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...09&cp_id=10113



Thank you walford!

That does seem to be what I would want!


----------



## Ron Jones

Although existing high speed HDMI cables can generally support 3D (as stated in the quoted monoprice text for their cables), HDMI switches and splitters are a different story. Electronic HDMI switchers and splitters need to be designed to specifically support the 3D related enhancements associated with the HDMI 1.4a spec. This is required in order for the EDID information to be passed bi-directional between the source and display devices. Monoprice is not claiming their current HDMI electronic swiches and splitters will support 3D (i.e., that claim is limited to only their high speed HDMI cables). It's a good bet monoprice will have a new generation of HDMI switches and splitters available by the end of 2010 that will support 3D features, but they do not offer them yet.


----------



## mds54

^^^^

Thanks for the info!

Are you saying that this 1.3 spec splitter wouldn't work?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/18852867
> 
> 
> Although existing high speed HDMI cables can generally support 3D (as stated in the quoted monoprice text for their cables), HDMI switches and splitters are a different story. Electronic HDMI switchers and splitters need to be designed to specifically support the 3D related enhancements associated with the HDMI 1.4a spec. This is required in order for the EDID information to be passed bi-directional between the source and display devices. Monoprice is not claiming their current HDMI electronic swiches and splitters will support 3D (i.e., that claim is limited to only their high speed HDMI cables). It's a good bet monoprice will have a new generation of HDMI switches and splitters available by the end of 2010 that will support 3D features, but they do not offer them yet.


 Octava has HDMI switches that are 3D Blu-ray compatible. The 3D logo is prominently displayed. I talked to them about a 4x4 matrix HDMI switch. I have the 1.3 version now and it's been flawless. It allows me to switch any four HDMI sources to any or all 4 HDMI displays in any combination. They're working on an HDMI 1.4 version, and I'll get it as soon as it's available. Octava makes great products that just plain work, and they're far more affordable than comparable Geffen devices.


----------



## walford

If a cable or satellite company STB with their 1.3 HDMI chips have no trouble receiving EDID data from a 1.4 chip 3DTV I don't understand why HDMI switches or splitters can't do the same.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18855001
> 
> 
> If a cable or satellite company STB with their 1.3 HDMI chips have no trouble receiving EDID data from a 1.4 chip 3DTV I don't understand why HDMI switches or splitters can't do the same.



The cable and satellite STBs have processors that with new firmware allow them to add just the essential (but not full HDMI version 1.4a) support for the specific 3D format being used by that STB. Switches and splitters use dedicated chips that cannot be reprogrammed to add the required additional features. Also the switch or splitter should be able handle any of the allowed 3D formats described as mandatory by the HDMI 1.4a spec. This is the same issue as to why most AV receivers that have ver. 1.3 HDMI input/outputs cannot pass the 3D video (and certainly not the Frame Packing 3D format being used by Blu-ray 3D disc players).


----------



## NSX1992

Mitsubishi has let me down. Last week I was told by my local dealer that the adaptor would be available by middle of July. Now the story is the kit(including glasses) will be officially available July 28th with the adaptor some time after that. However the dealer might get 5 kits next week 3 of which are spoken for. Since I already bought glasses (IO Display Systems) last December to play Avatar and just received one extra pair (Xpand102) I dont need more expensive glasses. I am extremely dissapointed as I was supporting Mitsubishi DLPs and to wait 2(?) more months while they make more money selling the complete kit is frustrating.


----------



## walford

I agree that the 3D packed buffer format from a 3D Blu-ray player is a potential problem. But if it is why does Octava claims that their units support 3d bu-ray players can? The only problem I am aware of with 3D packed buffer formats is that when passsed through a receiver that can switch sources it that a non 1.4 compatible reciever can not strip out the audio.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/18855989
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi has let me down. Last week I was told by my local dealer that the adaptor would be available by middle of July. Now the story is the kit(including glasses) will be officially available July 28th with the adaptor some time after that. However the dealer might get 5 kits next week 3 of which are spoken for. Since I already bought glasses (IO Display Systems) last December to play Avatar and just received one extra pair (Xpand102) I dont need more expensive glasses. I am extremely dissapointed as I was supporting Mitsubishi DLPs and to wait 2(?) more months while they make more money selling the complete kit is frustrating.



If they release the adapter after the starter pack I'm going to be incredibly disappointed.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/18855989
> 
> 
> Now the story is the kit(including glasses) will be officially available July 28th with the adaptor some time after that.



Whose story?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18856036
> 
> 
> If they release the adapter after the starter pack I'm going to be incredibly disappointed.



mitt said about a month ago that they where going to release the kit first before the adapter. dew to that they are saleing way more kits then adaptors. plus mitt never promised any delivery date just estimated date. and if mitt was having a problem wouldent you want them to fix it before they realese it.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelers1* /forum/post/18856362
> 
> 
> mitt said about a month ago that they where going to release the kit first before the adapter. dew to that they are saleing way more kits then adaptors. plus mitt never promised any delivery date just estimated date. and if mitt was having a problem wouldent you want them to fix it before they realese it.




word. I'm just happy they're releasing it at all (poor Samsung users). as much as I'd like to play a PS3 game or two in 3D, it's not gonna kill me to wait another week, or month, or whatever. no matter how you slice it there just isn't much 3D content on the market at the moment and won't be for the foreseeable future. heck, the Mits Starter pack doesn't even come with a real movie. can't say I'm exactly stoked to watch that. or Cloudy for that matter.


----------



## ElecWarehouse

OK, so here is the latest info on the availability of the mits adapters. On a conference call this afternoon we were told that the 3DA-1 adapter as well as the 3DC-100 Starter Kit are going to be on extremely short supply sometime in July and will hopefully start to open up in August. So what this means is that units that are on pre-order will be shipped on a first order in = first order out basis until inventory becomes more available. Unfortunately we do not know what short supply means, nor do we have a firm date.


We will keep you updated as we progress down the time line.


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18856708
> 
> 
> OK, so here is the latest info on the availability of the mits adapters. On a conference call this afternoon we were told that the 3DA-1 adapter as well as the 3DC-100 Starter Kit are going to be on extremely short supply sometime in July and will hopefully start to open up in August. So what this means is that units that are on pre-order will be shipped on a first order in = first order out basis until inventory becomes more available. Unfortunately we do not know what short supply means, nor do we have a firm date.
> 
> 
> We will keep you updated as we progress down the time line.



thanks for the information. i no there is alot of people on this sight that is mad at mitts. and everybody is excited for it me to. so keep us informed. have a nice day


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElecWarehouse* /forum/post/18856708
> 
> 
> OK, so here is the latest info on the availability of the mits adapters. On a conference call this afternoon we were told that the 3DA-1 adapter as well as the 3DC-100 Starter Kit are going to be on extremely short supply sometime in July and will hopefully start to open up in August. So what this means is that units that are on pre-order will be shipped on a first order in = first order out basis until inventory becomes more available. Unfortunately we do not know what short supply means, nor do we have a firm date.
> 
> 
> We will keep you updated as we progress down the time line.



Thanks for keeping us up to date.


There has been some speculation again on which part will ship first, the adapter or the kit. Can you tell us which will be 'first'?


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18855997
> 
> 
> I agree that the 3D packed buffer format from a 3D Blu-ray player is a potential problem. But if it is why does Octava claims that their units support 3d bu-ray players can? The only problem I am aware of with 3D packed buffer formats is that when passsed through a receiver that can switch sources it that a non 1.4 compatible reciever can not strip out the audio.



I never claimed all current and future HDMI switches and splitters are unable to support 3D. Rather, the monoprice models discussed earlier in this thread, and other units using HDMI 1.3, and not making specific provisions to support 3D, will not be 3D compatible (in general). Some manufacturers (e.g., Octava) have recently introduced new models that are claimed to be 3D compatible. I would note these new Octava 3D ready switches cost about 3x to 4x the price of current (non-3D) models from monoprice. Some of the new 3D compatible sources, 3DTVs and AVRs do not fully support all of the required featuers of HDMI 1.4a, but do support the essential 3D features. Such products while they can only claim to HDMI 1.3 (a or b) compliant, can still be compatible with 3D subset of HDMI 1.4a. That appears to be the case for the new Octava switches.


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/18856303
> 
> 
> Whose story?



My local dealer (Wilshire Home Entertainment in Thousand Oaks,CA) in checking with their Mitsibushi representative. On the bright side Wilshire hooked up again the Panasonic 3D BR player to a 65" LaserVue and showed Monsters vs Alliens so I could check out my new Xpand102s(ElecWarehouse). Both the salesman and I agreed that that was the best 3D and picture quality seen on any TV. The colors were brilliant and zero ghosting. Now for the waitng for the adaptor and a decent 3D BR movie sold separetly (Cloudy..Meatballs=poor) to watch on my 82".


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/18859312
> 
> 
> My local dealer (Wilshire Home Entertainment in Thousand Oaks,CA) in checking with their *Mitsibushi representative.* On the bright side Wilshire hooked up again the Panasonic 3D BR player to a 65" LaserVue and showed Monsters vs Alliens so I could check out my new Xpand102s(ElecWarehouse). Both the salesman and I agreed that that was the best 3D and picture quality seen on any TV. The colors were brilliant and zero ghosting. Now for the waitng for the adaptor and a decent 3D BR movie sold separetly (Cloudy..Meatballs=poor) to watch on my 82".



Since when has the Reps been right about any thing yet?


----------



## steelers1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18860315
> 
> 
> Since when has the Reps been right about any thing yet?



amen


----------



## RU Geekman

I am an authorized Mitsubishi dealer and I am being told middle of this month on the 3DC-1000 Starter Pack and that, yes, supplies will be very limited initially. I've not heard definitive word yet on when the 3DA-1 Signal Adapter will be available for separate purchase, but will be happy to keep you posted.


----------



## DenisG

Hello from Amazon.com.


We're still trying to obtain the following item you ordered on June 03 2010 (Order# xxx-xxxxxxx-xxxxxxxx).


"Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 3D HDTV Starter Pack"
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KTN0B4 


Still want it? We'll keep on trying. To keep your order for this item open, please click the link below. Otherwise, we'll cancel your order on August 02 2010, if we haven't located it by then.


----------



## rgd18

I just got off an on-line chat with ABT Customer Service. They had been promising June 25 delivery of the adaptor (alone, not the kit). I have been hounding them since FIOS is showing Yankees/Mariners this weekend (July 10/11) in 3D.

It won't be happening for me (at least not from ABT, I also have orders with Amazon and Electronics Warehouse). They are now saying "mid July" with "limited quantities" with no idea how limited those quantities will be and that the mid July date is tentative.


Oh well.


----------



## bt2184

My local retailer has the starter kit on the shelf as i speak for $399. I held the box in my hand. I don't have the money at the moment, but will hopefully pick it up this week. I want to see some World Cup action. They said they've had it for 2 weeks. Not sure if they are supposed to be selling it, hope they don't yank it off the shelf.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/18869728
> 
> 
> My local retailer has the starter kit on the shelf as i speak for $399.





Uh, please tell us the name of the store & where it is. How many did they have?


----------



## bt2184

They had about 7 or 8 on the shelf. RC Willey in Salt Lake.


----------



## bt2184

I told the salesman nobody else was releasing it yet and he just looked at me funny. It's on the website but its an in store purchase only.


----------



## Athlon646464

Thanks, BT.


----------



## bt2184

I have the Mitsubishi 65737, on second thought i think I am going to go pick it up today, although there won't be anything to watch until the next world cup game on tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/18869822
> 
> 
> I have the Mitsubishi 65737, on second thought i think I am going to go pick it up today, although there won't be anything to watch until the next world cup game on tomorrow afternoon.



It comes with a 3D b-ray disc.


Who is your TV provider?


----------



## bt2184

It does come with a blu ray disk, but I don't have a 3D blu ray player, I was going to wait and see if the adaptor was compatible with a PS3 and then buy a PS3 in a few months once the firmware was updated to play 3D movies, I have Comcast so only 1 3D channnel for now, ESPN3D.


----------



## mds54

Well, there's the first one, if you live in Salt Lake.

How about our online vendors....any news?


----------



## bcterp

So much for preordering.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/18869771
> 
> 
> I told the salesman nobody else was releasing it yet and he just looked at me funny. It's on the website but its an in store purchase only.



What does your retailer say about the adapter, if anything.


----------



## Hyabusha

Damn I want one bad.....


----------



## pjb16

Damn, I hope that means ElectricWarehouse gets in and ships theirs out soon.


----------



## mds54

I wonder if we'll hear from our ElecWarehouse/AVS contact now?


----------



## ElecWarehouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18870150
> 
> 
> I wonder if we'll hear from our ElecWarehouse/AVS contact now?



From our understanding a few display units were sent to retail outlets for "Display Purposes" only. We are still expecting to get our initial shipment hopefully soon.


----------



## bt2184

I have mine right now, setting it up now. They said it worked with the PS3 which they hooked up to the 82 incher.


----------



## advocate2

I just went to the RC Wiley on the west side of Vegas and they have 9 in stock in the back room. Speak with Brandon Hoover in electronics. His cell is 702-296.3382.


He knew exactly what I was talking about. They have had them in stock for a couple of days already.


They have one set up on one of the new Mits Dlps. It was playing the demo disk and had Alice in Wonderland playing. It looked great.


I retract my earlier lament about not having my adapter by the end of the World Cup.


I have it hooked up to Direct TV. The VOD recordings did not play properly and came it in side by side. Watching live it looks great.


The quality of the glasses does not come close to the Xpand 102s. Unless, like me, you can't wait a couple of more weeks, I would go with the adapter only and buy the Xpands.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/18870627
> 
> 
> i have mine right now, setting it up now. *they said it worked with the ps3* which they hooked up to the 82 incher.



yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18870884
> 
> 
> yes yes yes yes yes



That's about how I feel, lol.


Too bad I feel like this -







- in that I have no clue when I'll get mine.


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18870910
> 
> 
> That's about how I feel, lol.
> 
> 
> Too bad I feel like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - in that I have no clue when I'll get mine.



Yeah, I've had one preordered on Amazon for a month or so...who knows when they'll get any.


----------



## finallyabigtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18870694
> 
> 
> I just went to the RC Wiley on the west side of Vegas and they have 9 in stock in the back room. Speak with Brandon Hoover in electronics. His cell is 702-296.3382.
> 
> 
> He knew exactly what I was talking about. They have had them in stock for a couple of days already.
> 
> 
> They have one set up on one of the new Mits Dlps. It was playing the demo disk and had Alice in Wonderland playing. It looked great.
> 
> 
> I retract my earlier lament about not having my adapter by the end of the World Cup.
> 
> 
> I have it hooked up to Direct TV. The VOD recordings did not play properly and came it in side by side. Watching live it looks great.
> 
> 
> The quality of the glasses does not come close to the Xpand 102s. Unless, like me, you can't wait a couple of more weeks, I would go with the adapter only and buy the Xpands.



PLEASE, more details. Are you using the emitter?


----------



## advocate2

So there is a glitch. I had previously ordered a set of the Xpand 102's. I had noticed before that they work best with the 3D reversed in the Mits Menu. Although the Xpand work fine with the Directv broadcast in 3D and the reversed Mits output, the glasses in Kit work without the reversal. If I want to use all three sets of glasses, the Xpand's have to be worn upside down.


I am using the emitter for the Kit glasses.


On my Directv channel list, all four of the current 3D channels are now showing in full white and available for recording.


Sadly, I have to go on a trip out of town tomorrow and Thursday, so I set the HR24 to record the Germany/Spain game in 3D. It will be waiting for me when I get back.


I guess I know where my two buddies and I will be watching the World Cup Finals this weekend!!!


----------



## bt2184

So I set everything up, but stupid Comcast doesn't know why espn3d isn't working and has to send a tech out but not till Thursday!


----------



## ChrisHawks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18871067
> 
> 
> So there is a glitch. I had previously ordered a set of the Xpand 102's. I had noticed before that they work best with the 3D reversed in the Mits Menu. Although the Xpand work fine with the Directv broadcast in 3D and the reversed Mits output, the glasses in Kit work without the reversal. If I want to use all three sets of glasses, the Xpand's have to be worn upside down.



Good to know. So if you're planning to use both the XPand 102s AND the Mits glasses, it's going to be either or...not both simultaneously.


Question: Do you see a noticeable shutter motion (lenses alternating) with the Mits glasses, and as you move around the room, does the IR sync work well and stay connected?


--Chris


----------



## walford

Reversal is required when they are opening the content for the left eye when the contetent for the right eye are being displayed and vice-versa. It two differnt kinds of glases are not in sync with revesed or non reversed mode then you have a severe problem. I have not idea on how to solve the problem. Regrefully you decided to try and use them both at the same time.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18871067
> 
> 
> So there is a glitch. I had previously ordered a set of the Xpand 102's. I had noticed before that they work best with the 3D reversed in the Mits Menu. Although the Xpand work fine with the Directv broadcast in 3D and the reversed Mits output, the glasses in Kit work without the reversal. If I want to use all three sets of glasses, the Xpand's have to be worn upside down....[snip]



AFAIK, the flash for the DLP-Link activates the flip-flopping of the X102s without regard for which lens opens first, which is a reason for the reverse setting. The glasses can't know at startup which view is to be displayed next after the flash (right view-_flash_-left view or left view-_flash_-right view). Logic following, if you allowed the X102s to shut off and then tried again, they should have a 50-50 chance of synchronizing correctly with the emitter fed glasses. It may take a few tries, but should work.

*EDIT:* I found that some content is recorded opposite eye first. It _is_ supposed to be content specific, and my assumption was wrong. But if so, why would *advocate2*'s X102s sync opposite from the Mits glasses?



Could you try this and let us know please?


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18871391
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the flash for the DLP-Link activates the flip-flopping of the X102s without regard for which lens opens first, which is a reason for the reverse setting. The glasses can't know at startup which view is to be displayed next after the flash (right view-_flash_-left view or left view-_flash_-right view). Logic following, if you allowed the X102s to shut off and then tried again, they should have a 50-50 chance of synchronizing correctly with the emitter fed glasses. It may take a few tries, but should work.
> 
> 
> Could you try and let us know please?



You sure about that? I have been playing avatar with mine set to reverse and have never had to change. If what you said is true then I must be very lucky. Imagine trying to sync 4 pairs correctly if that were the case.


----------



## Hyabusha

advocate2, could you post close up pic's of the box? Side's and back? Also please keep trying to get the Mit's glasses and the 102's to work together so I can know for sure If I should order a pair of 102's. Ohh and how does the disney demo blu ray compare to the Panasonic 3d demo disk. Any details on 3D PS3 games on the 82". And finally, If you had $400.00, would you get two 102's and the Mit's converter? Or the Mit's starter pack?


Thanks!!


----------



## pjb16

I don't know that I could wear the x102's upside down.


Looks like I'll have to try out both sets of glasses, and end up selling/trading one of the sets.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/18871415
> 
> 
> You sure about that?



No, I am not sure. AFAIK= "as far as I know". I deduced it logically from what I know of the tech. Do you think there is a "left" flash and a "right" flash? If so, why would they even have a reverse setting? *EDIT:* I found that some content is recorded opposite eye first. It _is_ supposed to be content specific, and my assumption was wrong. But if so, why would *advocate2*'s X102s sync opposite from the Mits glasses?


> Quote:
> I have been playing avatar with mine set to reverse and have never had to change. If what you said is true then I must be very lucky...[snip]



I also have been playing Avatar, but have _not_ had to set my TV to reverse. You can flip a coin that lands _heads_ many times in a row, but each flip is still a 50-50 chance of heads or tails.


I may be totally wrong. Could someone more involved in the technology please post the actual process involved?


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18871496
> 
> 
> No, I am not sure. AFAIK= "as far as I know". I deduced it logically from what I know of the tech. Do you think there is a "left" flash and a "right" flash? If so, why would they even have a reverse setting?
> 
> 
> 
> I also have been playing Avatgar, but have _not_ had to set my TV to reverse. You can flip a coin that lands _heads_ many times in a row, but each flip is still a 50-50 chance of heads or tails.
> 
> 
> I may be totally wrong. Could someone more involved in the technology please post the actual process involved?



Sorry I actually didn't know what AFAIK means. Lol. In my experience the setting is content specific but what you said does make sense. It would be hell trying to sync several pairs at the same time if it were random.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/18871548
> 
> 
> [snip]...In my experience the setting is content specific but what you said does make sense. It would be hell trying to sync several pairs at the same time if it were random.



I agree. I wonder if anyone with multiple pairs of X102s has any experience with this.

*EDIT:* After some more web searching, it appears that the reverse setting _is_ supposed to be content specific, and my assumption was wrong. But if so, why would *advocate2*'s X102s sync opposite to the Mits glasses? Is there a reverse switch on the emitter?


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18871496
> 
> 
> No, I am not sure. AFAIK= "as far as I know". I deduced it logically from what I know of the tech. Do you think there is a "left" flash and a "right" flash? If so, why would they even have a reverse setting? *EDIT:* I found that some content is recorded opposite eye first. It _is_ supposed to be content specific, and my assumption was wrong. But if so, why do *advocate2*'s X102s sync opposite from the Mits glasses?
> 
> 
> 
> I also have been playing Avatar, but have _not_ had to set my TV to reverse. You can flip a coin that lands _heads_ many times in a row, but each flip is still a 50-50 chance of heads or tails.
> 
> 
> I may be totally wrong. Could someone more involved in the technology please post the actual process involved?



I had to set my Mits to reverse (using x102s) when I was using my panny 350, but I really didn't notice a difference between the two settings when I played Avatar on my ps3. Hopefully they will both work fine at the same time, as I'd really hate to sell either set of glasses once I get the starter kit.


----------



## jjknatl

Advocate2, do you notice any vertical rainbow effect near the sides of the screen with either the x102s or the Mits glasses? Some of us have seen these with x102s and hoping that other glasses such as the Mits ones eliminate the issue. I have optomas on order and will post whether they have rainbows or not.


Also for the optomas, I'll post how they compare to x102s and whether they require reverse or standard. If standard, then using the optomas with the Mits glasses may be one way to go, assuming the optomas will have comparable performance to the x102s in other respects.


Regarding the standard/reverse glitch, I suspect that DLP link may send one burst that triggers a switch from lens A to lens B followed by a closely timed switch back to lens A, so one burst to view both left eye and right eye frames. Considering the x102s can maintain sync for 5 seconds after the DLP link receiver loses exposure to the TV image, one DLP link signal may occur once for several left-right frame cycles rather than at every left-right frame cycle. The problem may be that there is no standard for this so some manufacturers have lensA=right lens while others have lensA=left lens. Wonder if there are wires or wiring harnesses in the glasses going to left and right sides that could be switched relatively easily?


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl* /forum/post/18872225
> 
> 
> Advocate2, do you notice any vertical rainbow effect near the sides of the screen with either the x102s or the Mits glasses? Some of us have seen these with x102s and hoping that other glasses such as the Mits ones eliminate the issue. I have optomas on order and will post whether they have rainbows



I can say for a fact that I do not see any rainbow using my nividia glasses but I do see the occational rainbow with my 102's. So hopefully the Mitsubishi glasses won't have that rainbow effect either.


----------



## advocate2

I did not notice a rainbow effect with either set of Glasses while using the 3DA-1 adapter. The sides are a little strange while you look at the center of the screen, because it's like you have two different side lines that aren't exact. I have the 73735 Mits and am about 9 feet from the screen.


My daughter came over and we watched a couple of Directv programs. We were both impressed. Later I bought the IMAX Under the Sea 3D program. I had just watched it two weeks ago in bluray 2d. The 3D jumps out and makes the program much more involving.


Overall, it's a tough call on which glasses to buy. The Xpand are built really well, but they are heavier. The side bars do not close like normal glasses so they take up more room when not is use. The Mits glasses are not as strong, but the sides do bend in to leave a smaller footprint while not in use. They are also lighter on your nose.


Those with young kids should get the 102's.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18872628
> 
> 
> Overall, it's a tough call on which glasses to buy. The Xpand are built really well, but they are heavier. The side bars do not close like normal glasses so they take up more room when not is use. The Mits glasses are not as strong, but the sides do bend in to leave a smaller footprint while not in use. They are also lighter on your nose.
> 
> 
> Those with young kids should get the 102's.



I got a small head so I find the X102 want to continuously slide down my nose, so I have to keep pushing them back up. It helps if I wear something on my head to fatten it up a little and then it's less of a problem. Of course if it had some kind of rubber nose piece they would stay better also.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18872837
> 
> 
> I got a small head so I find the X102 want to continuously slide down my nose, so I have to keep pushing them back up. It helps if I wear something on my head to fatten it up a little and then it's less of a problem. Of course if it had some kind of rubber nose piece they would stay better also.


 http://www.sportsauthority.com/produ...LAID=518835248


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18872837
> 
> 
> I got a small head so I find the X102 want to continuously slide down my nose, so I have to keep pushing them back up. It helps if I wear something on my head to fatten it up a little and then it's less of a problem. Of course if it had some kind of rubber nose piece they would stay better also.



Sorry for you, but great for me--I've got a fat head and a big nose


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18871391
> 
> 
> AFAIK, the flash for the DLP-Link activates the flip-flopping of the X102s without regard for which lens opens first, which is a reason for the reverse setting. The glasses can't know at startup which view is to be displayed next after the flash (right view-_flash_-left view or left view-_flash_-right view). Logic following, if you allowed the X102s to shut off and then tried again, they should have a 50-50 chance of synchronizing correctly with the emitter fed glasses. It may take a few tries, but should work.
> 
> 
> Could you try this and let us know please?



I also though that this is true but I would then expect that everytime you turned your head and the glases went out of synce you would have a 50-50 chance of them not haveing to reverse the signal again when they synced back up.

And if you have more then one person watchig the TV I don't know how you would be able to have all of them sync properly all of the time.


----------



## Cleverland

Hey does anyone have info on when the XpanD X103s will be available?


----------



## taz291819

I've swapped glasses multiple times, between the X102s, and the IO Display shutters. They've always sync'ed the same.


----------



## lxicon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Martinefski* /forum/post/18872497
> 
> 
> I can say for a fact that I do not see any rainbow using my *nividia glasses* but I do see the occational rainbow with my 102's. So hopefully the Mitsubishi glasses won't have that rainbow effect either.



where / when did you get the nvidia glasses. mine are still on order / out of stock from amazon, with a "shipping soon" status that has never changed.


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lxicon* /forum/post/18873779
> 
> 
> where / when did you get the nvidia glasses. mine are still on order / out of stock from amazon, with a "shipping soon" status that has never changed.



I bought mine last summer I think I bought the kit from tiger direct.


----------



## richbutler1

Have 2 pairs of the Optoma ZD101's. Tried them yesterday with my first Bluray 3D (CWACOM). My display is a Mitsu WD-73C9 and used PDVD 10 Ultra 3D Mark II. I found that I had to increase the brightness to near maximum given the loss with shutters.


I know this is common to all active shutters, I wonder how these compare to others mentioned here. I have no sync problems other that when I look away from the screen for a bit, but they sync right back. I was watching during the late afternoon with a decent amount on ambient light and shades drawn.


I don't like their style and the Blu Blocker type granny look. I'd like to find a wrap around like mitsu/Xpand103 with lower loss from shuttering. Keep the info. coming.


----------



## jjknatl

See any rainbows with zd101s?


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18871391
> 
> 
> The glasses can't know at startup which view is to be displayed next after the flash (right view-_flash_-left view or left view-_flash_-right view). Logic following, if you allowed the X102s to shut off and then tried again, they should have a 50-50 chance of synchronizing correctly with the emitter fed glasses. It may take a few tries, but should work.



That's assuming that the DLP-Link "flash" happens between each left/right image, as opposed to each _complete_ frame (a complete frame being one set of left/right images). Obviously, that's not the only way it could be done, but it's the most logical to me. They would _have_ to implement _some_ way of differentiating between left and right, otherwise the nuisance of having to re-sync during the middle of a movie if they lost sync, or trying to get multiple pairs to be in sync, would make the technology very flawed from a usability POV.


----------



## richbutler1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl* /forum/post/18875529
> 
> 
> See any rainbows with zd101s?



No rainbows for me. They 'linked' fine, the only negative was having to increase the brightness in the Mitsu (not the easiest navigation menu for a TV) and the Mitsu rearpro I have does not have a 'profile' feature. What I would have loved to see are advanced AV settings saved as a profile. 1 touch for 2D, another for 3D would have been great other than auto 3D mode, which this unit does not have AFAIK.


Looking forward to hearing many reviews of 3D glasses here, especially the reduction in brightness as well.


----------



## pjb16

Bcert or Advocate2, have either of you tried using an AVR between your source devices and the adapter?


----------



## bhalbower

I believe they use DLP link shutter glasses in theaters in Europe. If each set of glasses had a 50-50 chance of getting it right, then half of the audience would be synced incorrectly. If they got up and went to the bathroom and came back, the glasses must sync back up again correctly. They must have some way of knowing when to shutter the left vs. the right. My guess is that choosing reverse is content specific.


----------



## walford

I don't think it is content specific but I do think that the signal to the glases tells the glases which eye to display and therefore based on the processing time to display the TV frames may be such that you need to reverse the left and right eye signals to the glases and once this is done it should not need to be done again.


----------



## quickfire

will Somebody that has the kit take some pics


will the kit allow PS3,DIRECTV ,to work with the DLP ?


trying to decide on the 82837 DLP or the Samsung 63 7000 PLASMA


ive seen the Samsung in person ....it was great ....


hows the DLP when displaying 3d....it has 60hz per eye refresh vs 120hz per eye on the Samsung


In theory that means flicker/JUDDER on the DLP right ?


BUTTTTTTTT 82" DLP vs 63" PLASMA .......thats were DLP has the advantage...


----------



## NSX1992

I have 82" and at 60hz per eye there is no flicker. Today saw Sony 3D and salesman said he could see flicker but I could not. Motorsport game demo looked great and I cant wait to try it out when I get Mitsubishi adaptor that I ordered today from the dealer.


----------



## Athlon646464

The adapter will definitely work with DirecTV.


Although the jury may still be out on the PS3 (it does not have the 3D update yet?), my guess is that it will work too. No reason why it should not.


All the adapter does is convert all current 3D signals to one the Mitsu can use.


----------



## quickfire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/18879602
> 
> 
> I have 82" and at 60hz per eye there is no flicker. Today saw Sony 3D and salesman said he could see flicker but I could not. Motorsport game demo looked great and I cant wait to try it out when I get Mitsubishi adaptor that I ordered today from the dealer.



So you saw the PS3 with a demo of Motorsport in 3D on a DLP at a store?


Or are you saying you saw Motorsport in 2D and then orderd adaptor? ¦~)


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18879706
> 
> 
> The adapter will definitely work with DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Although the jury may still be out on the PS3 *(it does not have the 3D update yet?*), my guess is that it will work too. No reason why it should not.
> 
> 
> All the adapter does is convert all current 3D signals to one the Mitsu can use.



It is out already for 3d gaming.


----------



## quickfire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18879706
> 
> 
> The adapter will definitely work with DirecTV.
> 
> 
> Although the jury may still be out on the PS3 (it does not have the 3D update yet?), my guess is that it will work too. No reason why it should not.
> 
> 
> All the adapter does is convert all current 3D signals to one the Mitsu can use.



the PS3 can display 3D games now......so the adapter either works or doesn't at this moment correct?


Could somebody that has the adaptor and PS3/DIRECTV........confirm this please?


----------



## quickfire

Yes-no directv?......advocate has said DIRECTV works .......butttttt the VOD DID NOT WORK!!!


Yes-no ps3?


Simple as that!!


----------



## quickfire

those that say they have the kit....have said very little since then....which worries me


maybe the adaptor isnt working correctly after all....?


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickfire* /forum/post/18879848
> 
> 
> those that say they have the kit....have said very little since then....which worries me
> 
> maybe the adaptor isnt working correctly after all....?



I know!

Those lucky dogs have the responsibility of letting the rest of us know

their impressions, advice, feedback, etc.







Please fill us in!


----------



## GreggyJ

MDEA just sent me this email reply:


"We have tested the PS3 and have confirmed that it works with the adapter."


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18880113
> 
> 
> MDEA just sent me this email reply:
> 
> 
> "We have tested the PS3 and have confirmed that it works with the adapter."



Thank you very much Greggy.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreggyJ* /forum/post/18880113
> 
> 
> MDEA just sent me this email reply:
> 
> 
> "We have tested the PS3 and have confirmed that it works with the adapter."



But 99% of the people here said there was a conspiracy theory that it was not going to work and they were getting screwed by Mits.


----------



## khee mao

Amazon sent me an email stating they're now accepting pre-orders for both the kit and the adapter. thinking about cancelling my order with Vann's for the kit since the glasses are apparently not as good as and can't be used in conjunction with 102s...


----------



## rad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18880317
> 
> 
> Amazon sent me an email stating they're now accepting pre-orders for both the kit and the adapter. thinking about cancelling my order with Vann's for the kit since the glasses are apparently not as good as and can't be used in conjunction with 102s...



I've had the kit on pre-order at Amazon since 6/11.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/18880317
> 
> 
> Amazon sent me an email stating they're now accepting pre-orders for both the kit and the adapter. thinking about cancelling my order with Vann's for the kit since the glasses are apparently not as good as *and can't be used in conjunction with 102s*...



Are we really 100% sure about that though?


----------



## advocate2

Hey folks,


I am on the road so have not had more time to play with the adapter. I intend to try the PS3 3D games when I get home.


I have a Yamaha 7.1 sound system that is only a year old. I also intend to try running the signal in and out of the receiver to see what happens.


Just for kicks I was thinking of reversing the battery in the Mits glasses to see if the polarity change might change the sync order on the lenses. Would that be crazy to even try?


----------



## mds54

I'd really be interested to hear from anyone who has used their kit to view

HDDVR 3D channels such as ESPN3D or TNT3D. Any comments?


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18880737
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> 
> I am on the road so have not had more time to play with the adapter. I intend to try the PS3 3D games when I get home.
> 
> 
> I have a Yamaha 7.1 sound system that is only a year old. I also intend to try running the signal in and out of the receiver to see what happens.
> 
> 
> Just for kicks I was thinking of reversing the battery in the Mits glasses to see if the polarity change might change the sync order on the lenses. Would that be crazy to even try?



Yes, that would be crazy.


----------



## Cyclone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quickfire* /forum/post/18879833
> 
> 
> Yes-no directv?......advocate has said DIRECTV works .......butttttt the VOD DID NOT WORK!!!



I think DirecTV had a configuration problem on the 3D VOD channel the first few days. The VOD programs weren't being flagged as being in 3D in the guide, and so they probably also didn't communicate to the adapter to convert them either. I don't suppose the Mits adapter has a "manual' setting to force 3D decoding, does it?


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18880423
> 
> 
> Are we really 100% sure about that though?



nope, not 100% sure on that, hence the apparently.


I am 100% sure about a few other things though:


1) I definitely don't want to pay a premium to have a mismatched set of glasses that may or may not work together, or have wildly different tints/transparencies if they do


2) Still haven't heard anything from Mits about selling standalone Mits glasses. Do they really think no more than two people at a time will be watchig 3D content or that folks should buy multiple starter packs?


3) I don't care at all about Mit's bundled 3D Blu-ray demo disc, especially if I'd have to buy a new 3D Blu-ray player to watch it (I have a PS3 which is due a 3D firmware upgrade sometime this year, which will likely happen before there are any 3D Blu-rays I care to watch available for standalone purchase)


4) 102s definitely work with my setup and work well


5) 102s can be had for ~$110


6) 103s are right around the corner and I expect them to work at least as well as the 102s but with more flexibility


7) in another month or whenever the standalone adapter ships, there still won't be much 3D content



in the meantime, I have a pair of 102s and a copy of Avatar (game) I can play in 3D if I need a 3D fix.


----------



## advocate2

I had seen on another forum that the 3D VOD had problems, so I just discarded the ones I had downloaded before I installed the adapter and then ordered them again with the adapter attached. They played fine on the second download.


----------



## pjb16

So I see RC Willey (based off the Mits website) is a Premier/Diamond retailer. I have a Premier Mits retailer near me that I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they have the adapter kit yet. I've got my fingers crossed because I'm real antsy. :lol:


----------



## RigorousXChris

Hey guys new to the 3-D Game, need some help.


Equipment: WD-65835

Blu-Ray Player: PS3 Slim

Receiver: Onkyo SR-606

HD Cable: Comcast HD DVR


With the new Ps3 firmware update, can I watch 3D with the starter pack? Also will it work through my receiver?


Last question, how does the 3D on the Mits compare to that of a Samsung or a Sony 3D LCD/Plasma? I seen the Samsung at Frys, and it was beautiful.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Athlon646464

The adapter works with the DirecTV receivers.


The adapter works with Comcast cable boxes.


There is no reason for it not to be compatible with the PS3 BD 3D update when it arrives.


The only reason it would not work with the PS3 is if the PS3 were to put out a non standard 3D signal. And logically if that were to be the case, then the PS3 would have issues with other brands of 3D TV's. And that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## RU Geekman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/18870056
> 
> 
> What does your retailer say about the adapter, if anything.



No word from Mitsubishi as to when the adapter by itself will be available. Priority right now is on shipping starter packs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hyabusha* /forum/post/18871457
> 
> 
> advocate2, could you post close up pic's of the box? Side's and back?


 Here is the brochure for the starter pack, which has the images you requested.


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18870694
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the glasses does not come close to the Xpand 102s. Unless, like me, you can't wait a couple of more weeks, I would go with the adapter only and buy the Xpands.



When you say "quality". What do you mean, the build or how they function. Do they seem to lose sync? Do they have ghosting issues even worse than the x102's? How about the rainbow effect that affect the 102's?


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18872628
> 
> 
> I did not notice a rainbow effect with either set of Glasses while using the 3DA-1 adapter. The sides are a little strange while you look at the center of the screen, because it's like you have two different side lines that aren't exact. I have the 73735 Mits and am about 9



Could you please clarify "strange"? Do both sets of glasses look strange, is one worse than the other? Also you say sides, how far in does this effect go in? Does this effect seem to be with both direct tv and blu-Ray?


I personally have not been impressed with the xpands at all, I don't like how heavy they are and they tend to have lots of issues compared to my nvidia glasses, so any comparison info you have would greatly help out here. Sorry for all the questions, I just want to get an idea if I should cancel my order for the kit and just get the adapter and then purchase some more nvidia glasses instead.


Thanks again


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18881854
> 
> 
> The adapter works with the DirecTV receivers.
> 
> 
> The adapter works with Comcast cable boxes.
> 
> *There is no reason for it not to be compatible with the PS3 BD 3D update when it arrives.*
> 
> 
> The only reason it would not work with the PS3 is if the PS3 were to put out a non standard 3D signal. And logically if that were to be the case, then the PS3 would have issues with other brands of 3D TV's. And that ain't gonna happen.



Why wait until the movie update when you could check if it is 3D compatible right now?


----------



## bt2184

Got my 65737 up and running yesterday with the adaptor and Comcast. No content yet except for the ESPN3D logo, but the 3D effect looks quite good. Also has a ver wide viewing angle which suprised me. I do think I will have to turn the brightness up for the soccer games this weekend.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18882194
> 
> 
> Why wait until the movie update when you could check if it is 3D compatible right now?



Because the 3D signal coming out of the PS3 now is generated by the game itself, and not the PS3. I don't have a PS3, BTW.


I would bet any amount of money that it will work with Blu-Ray for reasons I stated earlier - not so sure with games today.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18882516
> 
> *Because the 3D signal coming out of the PS3 now is generated by the game itself,* and not the PS3. I don't have a PS3, BTW.
> 
> 
> I would bet any amount of money that it will work with Blu-Ray for reasons I stated earlier - not so sure with games today.



I'm not sure that is the case, since the PS3 has to recognize that a 3Dtv is hooked up to it via display settings.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18881378
> 
> 
> So I see RC Willey (based off the Mits website) is a Premier/Diamond retailer. I have a Premier Mits retailer near me that I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they have the adapter kit yet. I've got my fingers crossed because I'm real antsy. :lol:



No luck at the local Premier Mitsubishi dealer. They apparently have had a 75" Laservue on order since the spring, but the guy I talked to really didn't even seem to know that Mitsubishi was putting out their own 3D kit.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18882524
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that is the case, since the PS3 has to recognize that a 3Dtv is hooked up to it via display settings.



And the adapter will send that signal back to the PS3 - no problem.


----------



## advocate2

_Could you please clarify "strange"?_


Let's say you looked at a vertical line and crossed your eyes. You would see two images of the line. That's what I mean by strange. You kind of see two edges on each side when looking at the center of the screen.

_When you say "quality". What do you mean, the build or how they function. Do they seem to lose sync? Do they have ghosting issues even worse than the x102's?_


I meant construction quality when I said this. The Xpand just seem more heavy duty. Both have excellent viewing quality.


I will try the PS3 games today. Last night I had a chance to watch part of the Germany Spain game that I had recorded. Stunning. It adds a new dimension (no pun intended) to the viewing experience. It's almost like watching the game as a holograph. It is much more like being in the stadium and watching. After watching a variety of content, my biggest thought is, like Oliver, "Please Sir, Could I have more?"


----------



## GreggyJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18882516
> 
> 
> Because the 3D signal coming out of the PS3 now is generated by the game itself, and not the PS3. I don't have a PS3, BTW.
> 
> 
> I would bet any amount of money that it will work with Blu-Ray for reasons I stated earlier - not so sure with games today.



MDEA already confirmed everything works on the PS3 with the adapter.


----------



## quickfire

advocate,have you seen a plasma 3d ?


If so how does the DLP compare to overall picture quality?


60hz per eye vs 120hz per eye .......is there a difference.......seems to me there would be.


anybody that has the adaptor .....and have seen plasma 3d.......is there a huge difference?


----------



## bt2184

the picture on the DLP I saw in the showroom was a little softer, but definatley not a big enough difference to spend an extra grand or two.


----------



## Lumpy

Question for the lucky SOB's with the kit and X102's







.


Does the adapter work with just the X102's while the sync cable IS NOT connected?


----------



## eddy_winds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18881378
> 
> 
> So I see RC Willey (based off the Mits website) is a Premier/Diamond retailer. I have a Premier Mits retailer near me that I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they have the adapter kit yet. I've got my fingers crossed because I'm real antsy. :lol:





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/18872807
> 
> 
> I picked up my Starter Kit yesterday at RC Wiley and the rep told me that they had been in stock for three days. Somebody's info is incorrect.


Mitsubishi 3D Starter Pack

In-Store Purchase Only

Mitsubishi-3D-Starter-Pack


----------



## advocate2

The only other 3D set I have seen is the LED set up at the Sony Store in Vegas. I have the 73735 and the sony was something in 50" range. I have not seen anythig side by side. Just like in photography, the larger an image is blown up, the greater the loss in resolution. That being said, the resolution on my 73 is very high using the DTV HR23 as a input source.


----------



## ChrisHawks

I just got the kit, and have posted a review:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post18883398 



---Chris


----------



## mds54

Today is the ship date for starter kits from ElectronicWarehouse.

Has anybody been notified that their kit is shipping yet?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18883901
> 
> 
> Very helpful review, Chris! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Today is the ship date for starter kits from ElectronicWarehouse.
> 
> Has anybody been notified that their kit is shipping yet?



Haven't heard anything from Amazon yet.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18883901
> 
> 
> Very helpful review, Chris! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Today is the ship date for starter kits from ElectronicWarehouse.
> 
> Has anybody been notified that their kit is shipping yet?



No, and ElecWarehouse still had not received anything the last time they posted here on like Tuesday or Wed.


----------



## Lumpy

Nice review. Answered a few questions I had.


Regarding the issue of reverse LR. I set my TV to reverse to play Invincible Tiger. I had no choice there. When I played Avatar I set it to reverse in the game and it came out backwards. Because the cut scenes are so long and cant be interrupted I chose to change the TV back to normal. I'll probably change the settings in Avatar to normal and the TV back to reverse next time I play. It would be nice if all 3D sources had the option to reverse.


I just ordered a Panasonic DMP-BDT350. If anyone has this, is their Mits TV set to reverse or not?


----------



## advocate2

I hooked up the PS3. I am not much of a gamer but I wanted to run the Demo's through the adapter to test it out. All except Pain played fine. I still can't get pain to play in 3D. The Asteroids type game was lots of fun. I assume that once the PS3 firmware update for BD comes through in September that the Discs will play just as well as the games.


----------



## bt2184

FYI there is a sale on the Samsung glasses that reportedly are identical to the ones shipped with the adaptor for $120, http://www.logicbuy.com/deals/samsun...ses/22593.aspx


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/18884614
> 
> 
> FYI there is a sale on the Samsung glasses that reportedly are identical to the ones shipped with the adaptor for $120, http://www.logicbuy.com/deals/samsun...ses/22593.aspx



You still need an IR Emitter. The glasses do work with the IR Emitter that comes in the Mitsubishi Kit, so these glasses would be a good option for someone needing a 3rd pair. Anyone know where to get an IR Emitter compatible with the Samsung glasses other than buying the Mits starter kit?


----------



## dvdphile1

With the Panasonic 350 & Mitsubishi 65C9 , playing the Pan. demo disc - The tv requires "reverse". Plays great with Xpand 102"s.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18883901
> 
> 
> Today is the ship date for starter kits from ElectronicWarehouse.
> 
> Has anybody been notified that their kit is shipping yet?



Ouch! I just called them. They received a limited supply, and those have

been shipped. My order was placed on 6/23 and did not even make it.

Next shipment is expected to be in August.....


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdphile1* /forum/post/18884726
> 
> 
> With the Panasonic 350 & Mitsubishi 65C9 , playing the Pan. demo disc - The tv requires "reverse". Plays great with Xpand 102"s.



Perfect.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18884835
> 
> 
> Ouch! I just called them. They received a limited supply, and those have
> 
> been shipped. My order was placed on 6/23 and did not even make it.
> 
> Next shipment is expected to be in August.....



Mine was placed on 6/5. No notification yet.


----------



## walford

The reason for the reverss setting is to compesate for the processing time your TV may require to convert and display the 3D image it is receiving. Once set correctly you should not have to reset it again.


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18884947
> 
> 
> The reason for the reverss setting is to compesate for the processing time your TV may require to convert and display the 3D image it is receiving. Once set correctly you should not have to reset it again.



If that were the case, it wouldn't be an "A or B" setting, it would be continuous. TV image processing time isn't either 0 frames or 1. Besides, that's why the sync output comes from the TV. In the case of a DLP, that output is timed with the wobulation mirror. It's after any image processing, so any upstream processing is irrelevant.


----------



## Splashman24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdphile1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With the Panasonic 350 & Mitsubishi 65C9 , playing the Pan. demo disc - The tv requires "reverse". Plays great with Xpand 102"s.



I have the Panasonic 300 and Mitsubishi 73837 along with Monsters vs Aliens, Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs and the Panny demo disc. The tv requires reverse with all. I also have the Xpands.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18884835
> 
> 
> Ouch! I just called them. They received a limited supply, and those have
> 
> been shipped. My order was placed on 6/23 and did not even make it.
> 
> Next shipment is expected to be in August.....



Man, I ordered on May 29th and still no update.


----------



## scrappler

This may be a stupid question...The 3DA-1 can pass through non-3D content right? In other words, I don't need to re-connect my cable box directly into my receiver or tv when not viewing a 3D source.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18885256
> 
> 
> Man, I ordered on May 29th and still no update.













Just to give you an idea of how popular this kit is, one online vendor said that my 6/23 order was about "in the middle of the pack" of the preorder queue.


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scrappler* /forum/post/18885263
> 
> 
> This may be a stupid question...The 3DA-1 can pass through non-3D content right? In other words, I don't need to re-connect my cable box directly into my receiver or tv when not viewing a 3D source.



Correct, it will pass non 3D signals.


----------



## RigorousXChris

How good is the 3D on these Mits DLP. I have a WD-65835. Will the 3D be good in comparison to the Plasmas and LCDs?


----------



## Hyabusha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RU Geekman* /forum/post/18881921
> 
> 
> No word from Mitsubishi as to when the adapter by itself will be available. Priority right now is on shipping starter packs.
> 
> Here is the brochure for the starter pack, which has the images you requested.



Thx!


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RigorousXChris* /forum/post/18885832
> 
> 
> How good is the 3D on these Mits DLP. I have a WD-65835. Will the 3D be good in comparison to the Plasmas and LCDs?



I have the same TV, and I would say, "real good!" and "yes!"


They each have pros and cons, but guess what? You only have to spend $220-$400* to upgrade, which is a lot cheaper than starting over with a new TV. Technically, the new TVs should only be better at Bluray3DTM (1080P _per eye_), but I don't really see it at 10 feet.


*3D adapter $100 + one pair 3D glasses $120 = $220, vs $400 for Starter Kit w/adapter and 2 pairs of glasses.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RigorousXChris* /forum/post/18885832
> 
> 
> How good is the 3D on these Mits DLP. I have a WD-65835. Will the 3D be good in comparison to the Plasmas and LCDs?



People here have reported being really pleased with 3D on DLP sets. If you're worried about the resolution hit a DLP takes, I think it's overblown. I tried 3D checkerboard output from my computer today for the first time on my Samsung 63" 3D plasma, and the 3D image of Monsters vs Aliens was very good. DLP is certainly a way of getting into 3D with less expense. 65" DLP rear projectors can be had for less than $1,000. I just helped my sister pick out a Mits rear pro, and she's ecstatic.


----------



## RigorousXChris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18885985
> 
> 
> I have the same TV, and I would say, "real good!" and "yes!"
> 
> 
> They each have pros and cons, but guess what? You only have to spend $220-$400* to upgrade, which is a lot cheaper than starting over with a new TV. Technically, the new TVs should only be better at Bluray3DTM (1080P _per eye_), but I don't really see it at 10 feet.
> 
> 
> *3D adapter $100 + one pair 3D glasses $120 = $220, vs $400 for Starter Kit w/adapter and 2 pairs of glasses.



I mean I hear a lot of raving reviews. I'm just a little weary you could say. I seen the samsung @ frys. And I loved it. If it could be just even close to that, and I know they had it calibrated wrong, plus a dim setting will make it even better.


It sounds like it's a good deal. Will purchase in a couple weeks probably.


Are these glasses the same as those other ones people are complaining about in the other thread (102?). I hear a lot of defects and I don't want to go through that.


----------



## danzio2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RigorousXChris* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I hear a lot of raving reviews. I'm just a little weary you could say. I seen the samsung @ frys. And I loved it. If it could be just even close to that, and I know they had it calibrated wrong, plus a dim setting will make it even better.
> 
> 
> It sounds like it's a good deal. Will purchase in a couple weeks probably.
> 
> 
> Are these glasses the same as those other ones people are complaining about in the other thread (102?). I hear a lot of defects and I don't want to go through that.



DLP is quite close to the samsung LEDs that I've seen. The choice of glasses is the key though. The x102s have some ghosting and rainbow problems which is seen on almost all dlps with these glasses. A certain revision of the x102 has had sync and flicker issues but I have had very minimal issues with sync and flicker though I do experience ghosting.


----------



## RigorousXChris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danzio2020* /forum/post/18886343
> 
> 
> DLP is quite close to the samsung LEDs that I've seen. The choice of glasses is the key though. The x102s have some ghosting and rainbow problems which is seen on almost all dlps with these glasses. A certain revision of the x102 has had sync and flicker issues but I have had very minimal issues with sync and flicker though I do experience ghosting.



So the glasses on the starter pack are NOT the x102 correct? I was reading in the other topic that they are actually identical to the ones that come with samsung bluray players. Which is better right..?


----------



## Athlon646464

Yes, they are exactly the same as the Samsung glasses.


----------



## mhetman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danzio2020* /forum/post/18886343
> 
> 
> DLP is quite close to the samsung LEDs that I've seen. The choice of glasses is the key though. The x102s have some ghosting and rainbow problems which is seen on almost all dlps with these glasses. A certain revision of the x102 has had sync and flicker issues but I have had very minimal issues with sync and flicker though I do experience ghosting.



I don't see any ghosting or have any sync issues with my DLP and x102's with what little source material I do have. I played "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs", the Panasonic Demo disk and some 3D demos I downloaded from the network. Some of the demos I downloaded from the net have some dark scenes but my 102's have not had any sync issues. I have Grand Canyon on order which should arrive next week. What 3D I have watched sure rivals the demos I have seen at Best Buys on the latest Panasonic and Samsung 3D TV's now being sold.


Overall I am very satisfied with the 3D our Samsung 3D Ready DLP provides. BTW, I am using both the TMT 3D plugin and PowerDVD 10 on my HTPC as well as a Panasonic 3D BDT-350. All work just fine.


----------



## ChrisHawks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/18886009
> 
> 
> People here have reported being really pleased with 3D on DLP sets. If you're worried about the resolution hit a DLP takes, I think *it's overblown*. DLP is certainly a way of getting into 3D with less expense. 65" DLP rear projectors can be had for less than $1,000. I just helped my sister pick out a Mits rear pro, and she's ecstatic.



I agree completely. And SIZE does matter with 3D. I was watching my 73" Mits DLP last nite, and the 3D World Cup match was awesome. I felt like I could step through my screen, and onto the field. It was a brilliant, detailed and lifelike image. No comparision to a 55" or even a 65" image. And you can only get the larger size screens affordably with a DLP. For me, it was a no brainer.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/18885256
> 
> 
> Man, I ordered on May 29th and still no update.



6/3 and still waiting also.


----------



## Ken H

Topic title changed.


----------



## rsnyder005

*3D adapter $100 + one pair 3D glasses $120 = $220, vs $400 for Starter Kit w/adapter and 2 pairs of glasses


does the emiter come with the adapter or the glasses? I know the starter pack has both but for someone who only needs the adapter and emiter is the starter pack needed? thanks, Ron


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsnyder005* /forum/post/18888085
> 
> 
> *3D adapter $100 + one pair 3D glasses $120 = $220, vs $400 for Starter Kit w/adapter and 2 pairs of glasses
> 
> 
> does the emiter come with the adapter or the glasses? I know the starter pack has both but for someone who only needs the adapter and emiter is the starter pack needed? thanks, Ron



The Adapter Kit does not come with an emitter. I use DLP-Link glasses, and only need the adapter kit, as an emitter is not necessary with DLP-Link.


The Starter Kit includes glasses and an emitter, along with the adapter and a 3D sample disc.


If you purchase glasses separately (that require an emitter) for use with just the adapter, you need to also purchase the matching emitter for the glasses.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18886537
> 
> 
> Yes, they are exactly the same as the Samsung glasses.



Just to be crystal clear, does the emitter for this kit work with the glasses that come with the Samsung 3D TVs? If it does, then I should be able to take my Samsung glasses to my sister's house when she gets into 3D (if she gets the kit). She just got a Mits 737.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/18888426
> 
> 
> Just to be crystal clear, does the emitter for this kit work with the glasses that come with the Samsung 3D TVs? If it does, then I should be able to take my Samsung glasses to my sister's house when she gets into 3D (if she gets the kit). She just got a Mits 737.



Yes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisHawks* /forum/post/18883863
> 
> 
> I did , in fact, use the Samsung SSG-2100AB glasses with the Mits system, and they are identical and perform just as well as the stock Mits glasses. They are obviously from the same vendor, and for all intents and purposes, are the same glasses. Identical in every way.
> 
> 
> --Chris





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisHawks* /forum/post/18884503
> 
> 
> Sorry for any misunderstanding. I only got to use my neighbors Samsung glasses WHEN I got the Mits 3DC-1000 kit (yesterday).
> 
> 
> --Chris


----------



## advocate2

Based on the identical glasses, plus the reference in the Mits instructions on page 8 which states, "The IR emitter in this system can also be used with Samsung 3D glasses model SSG-2100AB." I went ahead and purchased the Samsung Kit on Ebay. I'll put the MvA Bluray back up on Ebay which should leave me with a very low price for the two sets of glasses included in the Samsung Kit. Once everyone figures out the compatability of the Samsung glasses with the Mits emitter I suspect we will see the prices of the Samsung Kits going up again.


----------



## Mistar Muffin

I've read most of this thread as I'm considering jumping on the 3D bandwagon, but I was hoping someone could confirm my thoughts on the matter:


I understand that the Mits TV's support this "checkerboard" format of 3D, which differs from what most player's output according to the 3D BD spec. I understand the Panasonic 350 can output checkerboard but it is fairly pricey. The Mits 3D adapter converts the 3D BD signal into checkerboard, right?


I do not think I need the adapter because I use a HTPC for BD playback. I use Arcsoft Total Media Theater 3, and I paid $20 for their 3D BD plugin. This plugin supports playback and decoding of 3D Blu-Ray discs, but also has an option to output this natively in checkerboard format, meaning I do not need the adapter, correct? This appeals to me as I would not need a new receiver, HDMI cables, or the Mits adapter.


Since I already own the Arcsoft plugin, all I really need to do is spring for the Xpand 102's because they are DLP link, correct? I should not need an emitter, or the 3D adapter?


Thanks to anyone who can confirm my line of thinking!


Note:


I do understand this means I could not watch 3D from other sources like DirecTV. At this time I am only concerned with 3D BD.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistar Muffin* /forum/post/18891038
> 
> 
> I've read most of this thread as I'm considering jumping on the 3D bandwagon, but I was hoping someone could confirm my thoughts on the matter:
> 
> 
> I understand that the Mits TV's support this "checkerboard" format of 3D, which differs from what most player's output according to the 3D BD spec. I understand the Panasonic 350 can output checkerboard but it is fairly pricey. The Mits 3D adapter converts the 3D BD signal into checkerboard, right?
> 
> 
> I do not think I need the adapter because I use a HTPC for BD playback. I use Arcsoft Total Media Theater 3, and I paid $20 for their 3D BD plugin. This plugin supports playback and decoding of 3D Blu-Ray discs, but also has an option to output this natively in checkerboard format, meaning I do not need the adapter, correct? This appeals to me as I would not need a new receiver, HDMI cables, or the Mits adapter.
> 
> 
> Since I already own the Arcsoft plugin, all I really need to do is spring for the Xpand 102's because they are DLP link, correct? I should not need an emitter, or the 3D adapter?
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can confirm my line of thinking!
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> 
> I do understand this means I could not watch 3D from other sources like DirecTV. At this time I am only concerned with 3D BD.



For a Mits TV, you will need an HDMI conection from the HTPC for 3D. It will have to output 1080P60 in checkerboard format.


----------



## walford

Yes, if you own a 3D ready Mits DLP TV it will support 3D in checkerboard format and all you need is ths X102 DLP link glases. So as long as you are able to output 3D checkerboard format from your PC you are all set.

You do not need new cable or a new reciever as long as your receiver pases 2D content through unmodified by the receivers own UI. Suggest you get it working directly from the PC to the TV first before you try putting the receiver in the middle.


----------



## rgd18

I just got off an online chat with ABT.com Customer Service. They are now anticipating receipt (allegedly) "within the week". I specifically asked if my order (placed on 6/15) would be filled by the quantity anticipated to be delivered next week to ABT. The response was -"yes".


Of course, the first MLB 3D baseball games on FIOS/YES Network are taking place this weekend (last night and today - YANKS vs. Mariners) so I will miss that (and FIOS is not expected to have any 3D offering until "the holiday season" after this weekend's baseball games), but I will be able to test things out with my MITS WD73C9, SONY BDP-570 (with 3D firmware upgrade) and XPAND 102's (assuming of course, that there is not yet another delay in the delivery, which I am fully expecting).


Very frustrating to tune into channel 576 (YES HD for FIOS in NJ), then go one channel down to 575 (the special channel set up by FIOS for the 3D games) and see the unfiltered split screen side by side double 3D image, and hear the announcers (wearing 3D glasses to see it on their monitors) raving about the "lifelike action" "jumping out of the screen". Flipping back and forth, it was clear that the 3D feed had different camera angles (2D shows most of the action from a center field camera from behind the pitcher, whereas in 3D the main camera was behind home plate facing the field, I guess to get the effect of the ball coming into home plate and fouls back). Was anyone able to see this in 3D? If yes, I am curious to hear comments. Is 3D for baseball a big improvement or just "ho-hum" vs. 2DHD?


Thanks


----------



## Mistar Muffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18891184
> 
> 
> For a Mits TV, you will need an HDMI conection from the HTPC for 3D. It will have to output 1080P60 in checkerboard format.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18891189
> 
> 
> Yes, if you own a 3D ready Mits DLP TV it will support 3D in checkerboard format and all you need is ths X102 DLP link glases. So as long as you are able to output 3D checkerboard format from your PC you are all set.
> 
> You do not need new cable or a new reciever as long as your receiver pases 2D content through unmodified by the receivers own UI. Suggest you get it working directly from the PC to the TV first before you try putting the receiver in the middle.



I have a Pioner VSX-1018AHK so I think that should work but I will try directly from the HTPC to the TV first. Is there a shortcut to putting the TV in "3d mode" as I do not see a button anywhere on my remote (WD-73C9).


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistar Muffin* /forum/post/18891428
> 
> 
> I have a Pioner VSX-1018AHK so I think that should work but I will try directly from the HTPC to the TV first. Is there a shortcut to putting the TV in "3d mode" as I do not see a button anywhere on my remote (WD-73C9).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



Pgs. 25 and 34 of the manual. _Menu_ => _Adjust_ => _3D Mode_


----------



## Mistar Muffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18891453
> 
> 
> Pgs. 25 and 34 of the manual. _Menu_ => _Adjust_ => _3D Mode_



Yeah I know where it is in the menu, that's why I asked for a shortcut, like a button on the remote. I'll see if there's a discreet code in the Harmony database for it.


Thanks.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistar Muffin* /forum/post/18891762
> 
> 
> Yeah I know where it is in the menu, that's why I asked for a shortcut, like a button on the remote. I'll see if there's a discreet code in the Harmony database for it.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Ok, sorry.


----------



## Zapix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgd18* /forum/post/18891203
> 
> 
> Was anyone able to see this in 3D? If yes, I am curious to hear comments. Is 3D for baseball a big improvement or just "ho-hum" vs. 2DHD?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I was at the local BestBuy today and they were showing the game in 3D on a Samsung LCD with the Samsung glasses. I'm not a sports fan at all, but it looked pretty cool. I have rarely seen any "coming out of the TV" sort of 3D effects (aside from text or subtitles) , but I see a more realistic picture with realistic depth. Watching the ball being pitched, and the batter all sort of seemed like I was watching it live from a window. I liked it. I would probably watch a few sports games in 3D if I had the kit and comcast would broadcast it.



Personally I can't wait to put my WD73833 to work and get the final feature I've waited almost 3 years to get use out of. Hopefully Amazon will start shipping the kit soon.


----------



## Mistar Muffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/18891983
> 
> 
> I was at the local BestBuy today and they were showing the game in 3D on a Samsung LCD with the Samsung glasses. I'm not a sports fan at all, but it looked pretty cool. I have rarely seen any "coming out of the TV" sort of 3D effects (aside from text or subtitles) , but I see a more realistic picture with realistic depth. Watching the ball being pitched, and the batter all sort of seemed like I was watching it live from a window. I liked it. I would probably watch a few sports games in 3D if I had the kit and comcast would broadcast it.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I can't wait to put my WD73833 to work and get the final feature I've waited almost 3 years to get use out of. Hopefully Amazon will start shipping the kit soon.



I also went to Best Buy and was very impressed. They had some sort of demo disc set up, it was not sports but it was very good. The color reproduction was very accurate compared to standard anaglyph red/blue 3D, and it even had 3D perspective (depth) when you moved left to right. I believe the unit I looked at was a Panasonic.


----------



## walford

If yiou have a 2010 738 or 838 Mits DLP model then you will not need the adapter or 3D kit when Mits releases the software upedate later this year to support all of the HDMI 1.4a mandatrory 3d formats directly over HDMI,


----------



## Bill Broderick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mistar Muffin* /forum/post/18891428
> 
> 
> Is there a shortcut to putting the TV in "3d mode" as I do not see a button anywhere on my remote (WD-73C9).



If the Mitsubishi Direct Access Codes document is complete, then it doesn't appear that there is a discrete code to change the 3D settings. It looks like going through the menu may be the only option.


----------



## jjknatl

I left an important post regarding availability of Mits starter kit. Good news.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post18894946


----------



## Coolrey3

Where did you out that info? Can't find it


----------



## Martinefski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjknatl* /forum/post/18894985
> 
> 
> I left an important post regarding availability of Mits starter kit. Good news.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post18894946



Wow thank you very much I just placed my order.


----------



## bcterp

In for one as well!


----------



## ElecWarehouse

Just to update everyone.....we are still anxiously awaiting the order from Mits for the Starter pack which was estimated to be July 9th. We have inquired and were told "soon". That is all they would say. As with the adapter, we are expecting to get a limited number of Starter packs in July and the remaining pre-orders will ship in August.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/18891983
> 
> 
> I was at the local BestBuy today and they were showing the game in 3D on a Samsung LCD with the Samsung glasses. I'm not a sports fan at all, but it looked pretty cool. I have rarely seen any "coming out of the TV" sort of 3D effects (aside from text or subtitles) , but I see a more realistic picture with realistic depth. Watching the ball being pitched, and the batter all sort of seemed like I was watching it live from a window. I liked it. I would probably watch a few sports games in 3D if I had the kit and comcast would broadcast it.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I can't wait to put my WD73833 to work and get the final feature I've waited almost 3 years to get use out of. Hopefully Amazon will start shipping the kit soon.



What were the camera angles?


Watched the NASCAR race on my PC and they were pretty limited on angles. They did manage to get a couple of accidents on replay with zoom and slo-mo though.


----------



## Ken H

This topic is closed.


Going forward, discussion on the Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 can be found here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1261771


----------

